# CPU Mining Extravaganza! Primecoin and Protoshare mining statistics



## TheLAWNOOB

PTS

i5 2500K 4.5Ghz 1600Mhz Dual Channel 9-9-9-36
150c/m 4.8Sh/m


i7 920 3.0Ghz 1400Mhz Dual Channel 9-9-9-24
110c/m 3.6Sh/m


@ivanlabrie Your i7 is only clocked a bit higher than my i5, and you are getting almost twice the speed. Which version of miner are you using?


----------



## legoman786

I'll bite. It'll take me a bit to gather the collective output of all the miners I have going.

Code:



Code:


32.6 c/m  0.9 sh/m
41.7 c/m  1.3 sh/m
45.4 c/m  2.5 sh/m
51.0 c/m  0.8 sh/m

Lines 1-3 are the linux variants of xolominer and line 4 is the 0.7 RC0 Windows variant of xolominer.

The first 2 are using the HP Cloud VPS service (2 vCPU's each, Core2Duo T2xxx series), and line 3 is the MS Azure service using 8 cores (Xeon 5xxx series).

Line 4 is an i5 2520M running at 2.5Ghz.


----------



## Slappa

Just got it set up on my lowly A6-3400M OCed to 2.2Ghz just for some experimentation. Laptop runs a little too hot for my liking though so I have to figure out a better clock/voltage config. I will play around with protoshares on my Phenom II x4 and A10-6800k this weekend.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Very nice! Thanks for participating guys, this will be a useful resource for everyone. Gotta love cpu mining


----------



## Slappa

Am now running the AVX version of the miner on my i5 2500k. It is clocked to 4.6GHz, but I am only running the PTSminer on 3 cores because running 4 cuts into my hash rate for LTC mining on my 7950.



Also, my A6-3400m is now getting around ~49 c/m @ 2.2GHz. Not too shabby for a mobile chip!


----------



## ccRicers

I tried PTS mining on 3 threads with the AVX program before and it would BSOD on me.. crap, I don't think my OC is stable enough!


----------



## ivanlabrie

play with the amount of memory per thread... check the readme out.


----------



## NitroOC

Would it be worthwhile to run this on a litecoin rig to knock two birds out with one stone?


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitroOC*
> 
> Would it be worthwhile to run this on a litecoin rig to knock two birds out with one stone?


Yes.


----------



## luis777

my mining speed:
113c/m | 1.8 s/m -> i5 4670k, 3 cores, stock clock.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luis777*
> 
> my mining speed:
> 113c/m | 1.8 s/m -> i5 4670k, 3 cores, stock clock.


What settings in ptsminer? memory usage mode?


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> What settings in ptsminer? memory usage mode?


It's right there in the screenshot.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> It's right there in the screenshot.


lol 3 hours of sleep, two weeks now, tons of work, at work and at home does that to you. xD

I'll add dual xeon results soon.


----------



## PR-Imagery

What is the profitability of mining these over something like Litecoin on a cpu assuming both are converted to BTC?


----------



## luis777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> What is the profitability of mining these over something like Litecoin on a cpu assuming both are converted to BTC?


100 c/m | 1.8 sh/s make around 0.1 PTS per day.
Now the value of 1 PTS = 0.02269. At http://Bter.com


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> What is the profitability of mining these over something like Litecoin on a cpu assuming both are converted to BTC?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luis777*
> 
> 100 c/m | 1.8 sh/s make around 0.1 PTS per day.
> Now the value of 1 PTS = 0.02269. At http://Bter.com


That, pts or xpm are way more profitable...and energy efficient. I really like cpu mining!
Picture a dual cpu rig, with 115w 10 core xeons (and 7 free pci-e slots). That's the ideal setup.
$/watt cpus beat gpus imho, but gpus are more easily scalable with mainstream equipment.


----------



## PontiacGTX

If usually video card mining damages video cards given the fact it is being used 24/7 with a proper heatsink(sometimes) what could happen with a cpu which uses an ihs and then the cpu heatsink`s base and reaches more than 7degreees when it is oced meanwhile gpu dont pass 60dgrees at load and no one with 24/7 use overclocks the gpu/mem and notice that gpu performance is MUCH better than the cpu


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> If usually video card mining damages video cards given the fact it is being used 24/7 with a proper heatsink(sometimes) what could happen with a cpu which uses an ihs and then the cpu heatsink`s base and reaches more than 7degreees when it is oced meanwhile gpu dont pass 60dgrees at load and no one with 24/7 use overclocks the gpu/mem and notice that gpu performance is MUCH better than the cpu


Cpus work just fine, people fold on them 24/7 and they have no problem...just don't use too much vcore or lousy cooling.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> That, pts or xpm are way more profitable...and energy efficient. I really like cpu mining!
> Picture a dual cpu rig, with 115w 10 core xeons (and 7 free pci-e slots). That's the ideal setup.
> $/watt cpus beat gpus imho, but gpus are more easily scalable with mainstream equipment.


I just bought a pair of delidded Nehalem Xeons for $20 and want to put them to use. Would any dual socket mobo do for them? I just noticed I have to pay a premium for these motherboards now.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I just bought a pair of delidded Nehalem Xeons for $20 and want to put them to use. Would any dual socket mobo do for them? I just noticed I have to pay a premium for these motherboards now.


Servers are cheaper when bought from Ebay, server boards by themselves, not sure. Try Ebay, if not dual x58 is a bit more pricey but has more pci-e slots.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Ok, got it running on my i3 and i7

~60c/m 1.1sh/m across my 3220's four threads (3.3Ghz sse4 26)

~90c/m 1.9sh/m on my 2600k across four threads (3.8Ghz avx 26) The avx version seems to be the only one that works, the others either didn't connect or nothing happened after it said connecting, what's up with that?

What's the difference between the different versions (sse4 vs avx vs intel etc) and effect of 128Mb vs 256mb per thread?

Does memory speed/timings have a noticeable impact on hash rate?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Ok, got it running on my i3 and i7
> 
> ~60c/m 1.1sh/m across my 3220's four threads (3.3Ghz sse4 26)
> ~90c/m 1.9sh/m on my 2600k across four threads (3.8Ghz avx 26) The avx version seems to be the only one that works, the others either didn't connect or nothing happened after it said connecting, what's up with that?
> 
> What's the difference between the different versions (sse4 vs avx vs intel etc) and effect of 128Mb vs 256mb per thread?
> Does memory speed/timings have a noticeable impact on hash rate?


We want to know all those things you ask, and accross different architectures, that's why I made this thread.

So far numbers have shown that you have to find a sweetspot of core speed, mem usage and mem clocks/latency to get the best perf out of protoshares. Primecoin is more linear, clock/ipc and threads count but ram not so much.

BTW, my 3820, which is pretty similar to that 2600k pulls 184c/m at 4.65ghz, so you can definitely improve that.


----------



## PR-Imagery

One day I'll figure out why my chip runs so hot on this Gigabyte board, until then, stock it is
I'm hitting 70c at stock on a H80 while my old ASUS board I was running 4.8ghz for 70c on a H80.

I'm using the ptsminer lawnoob linked here somewhere btw.



Spoiler: i3-3220 - pstminer_v07a.x64 : 4 threads 256mb p/thread sse4


----------



## ivanlabrie

That's too slow...how much ram total? Use 512 or 1024 per thread.


----------



## thatleftnut

Prime coin I'm getting about 1.92835863 CPD

3570k @4.4Ghz


----------



## legoman786

I had to spin down my Azure VPS. I had only $6 left for the trial. Haha.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> I had to spin down my Azure VPS. I had only $6 left for the trial. Haha.


I had mine running until the credit ran out. The instances just stopped after it hit $0.

I decided to hop back on the beeeeer pool until I can get my own solo pool (not sure what else to call it) running.

Here's some multi-socket numbers for you guys so you can compare with desktop hardware. I should have a 2P E5 V2 rig running tomorrow night. I'm hoping it's 40 threads will give my 4P a run for it's money.

Note: I'm looking at getting new memory for most of these rigs.

4P AMD Opteron 6172 @ stock clocks 16GB 1333MHz - 538.8 c/m
2P Intel Xeon X5650 @ 3.8GHz 24GB 1600MHz - 374.3 c/m
2P Intel Xeon E5-2448L @ stock clocks 12GB 1600MHz - 300 c/m
2P Intel Xeon E5-2650 @ stock clocks 8GB 1066MHz - 205 c/m


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> That's too slow...how much ram total? Use 512 or 1024 per thread.


IRST was stealing cycles, running 100% cpu now.

i3 is up to ~65 c/m 0.8 sh/m at 512, gonna try 1024, has 8gb installed.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Here's some multi-socket numbers for you guys so you can compare with desktop hardware. I should have a 2P E5 V2 rig running tomorrow night. I'm hoping it's 40 threads will give my 4P a run for it's money.
> 
> Note: I'm looking at getting new memory for most of these rigs.
> 
> *4P AMD Opteron 6172 @ stock clocks 16GB 1333MHz - 538.8 c/m*
> 2P Intel Xeon X5650 @ 3.8GHz 24GB 1600MHz - 374.3 c/m
> 2P Intel Xeon E5-2448L @ stock clocks 12GB 1600MHz - 300 c/m
> 2P Intel Xeon E5-2650 @ stock clocks 8GB 1066MHz - 205 c/m


Power usage?

Wonder what 48cores of extra special goodness can do


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Power usage?
> 
> Wonder what 48cores of extra special goodness can do


You know, I'm not sure what the Opterons pull. I need to throw my Kill-A-Watt on them. The E5 rigs both pull under 250 watts. The X5650s are hungry. That rig is pulling 500 watts.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I think cpu mining is more energy efficient imho...prove me wrong









Please, we need primecoin hp11 numbers, and also beeeeer primeminer numbers folks.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Spoiler: i3-3220 ptsminer_v07a.x64 - 4threads 1024mb p/thread sse4 80 c/m 1.2 sh/m @3.3Ghz 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24-2t















What do those units mean anyway?


----------



## cam51037

I'm not sure if you're accepting statistics for Datacoin, but if you are I'll add in my 2600k.

2600k @ 4.4 GHz - 6 threads
1367 primes per second

Had to re-overclock my CPU (new motherboard) so this is a good stress test for it I figure.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I'm not sure if you're accepting statistics for Datacoin, but if you are I'll add in my 2600k.
> 
> 2600k @ 4.4 GHz - 6 threads
> 1367 primes per second
> 
> Had to re-overclock my CPU (new motherboard) so this is a good stress test for it I figure.


Does that make you more moneys compared to XPM or PTS?

What is the coin that make the most moneys on the CPU?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Does that make you more moneys compared to XPM or PTS?
> 
> What is the coin that make the most moneys on the CPU?


I'm not sure yet, there aren't any pools for it and I haven't solo mined a block yet.


----------



## barkinos98

Posting here for now, will edit as soon as i get a chance to play with it


----------



## ZDngrfld

I was mining Digitialcoin for a bit. It was weird. I would get multiple blocks in less than a hour and then go half a day without mining one. Primecoin was never that inconsistent. There's finally a new Linux miner that's capable of connecting to RPC servers using GetBlockTemplate and GetWork protocols. I'm going to have to try both again and see what happens.


----------



## smbell




----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smbell*


Very nice, how much ram in that rig? Can you oc those higher?

Please try primeminer and post results if you have time, thanks!

I added something to the OP, please check it out.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Very nice, how much ram in that rig? Can you oc those higher?
> 
> Please try primeminer and post results if you have time, thanks!
> 
> I added something to the OP, please check it out.


Not much OCing happens on E5s. I can get a 4MHz BCLK overclock on my E5-2650s. I'm hoping I'll be able to do better on the E5 V2s I'm picking up this afternoon. We'll see...


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Not much OCing happens on E5s. I can get a 4MHz BCLK overclock on my E5-2650s. I'm hoping I'll be able to do better on the E5 V2s I'm picking up this afternoon. We'll see...


Are the Ivy Bridge Xeons mostly limited by the motherboard's bios settings? I recall that it depends on whether it can let you freely adjust the Turbo multiplier on them or not. That is some boards would see the Xeons as "unlocked".

Relevant topic here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1400267/xeon-e3-1230v2-3-7ghz/10

It covers an E3 Ivy Bridge but maybe the E5's aren't the same.


----------



## smbell

yeah, the board has very little if no overclocking settings and the cpus are locked. It's a production workstation that is designed to run 24/7 and be as stable as possible, so overclocking really isn't the goal with this machine. sorry overclock.net


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Not much OCing happens on E5s. I can get a 4MHz BCLK overclock on my E5-2650s. I'm hoping I'll be able to do better on the E5 V2s I'm picking up this afternoon. We'll see...












I hear you can do 112 bclk on some ivy ep usig the z9ped8 ws board, or some x79 boards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smbell*
> 
> yeah, the board has very little if no overclocking settings and the cpus are locked. It's a production workstation that is designed to run 24/7 and be as stable as possible, so overclocking really isn't the goal with this machine. sorry overclock.net


lol, I'd love a 4ghz Xeon with 10 cores









Shoot me your primeminer results and try the xpm.syware stats if you can, thanks!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Might have to try this with my SR2.......


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Might have to try this with my SR2.......


Sure thing, feel free to try. As for profitability, I think the best right now is primecoin, using beeeeer.org as a pool as in the OP.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you can do 112 bclk on some ivy ep usig the z9ped8 ws board, or some x79 boards.
> lol, I'd love a 4ghz Xeon with 10 cores


I just got home with my new IVB-Es. I'll be running them on a Z9PE-D8 WS. There's a guy in the owners thread that has a pair of 2687W V2s running on a 114 BCLK which results in 4GHz. Too bad they're only 8-core procs







Apparently it really depends on what video card you're running. I hope I have as much luck as him!


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Are the Ivy Bridge Xeons mostly limited by the motherboard's bios settings? I recall that it depends on whether it can let you freely adjust the Turbo multiplier on them or not. That is some boards would see the Xeons as "unlocked".
> 
> Relevant topic here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1400267/xeon-e3-1230v2-3-7ghz/10
> 
> It covers an E3 Ivy Bridge but maybe the E5's aren't the same.


E3s are a different beast. They're basically the higher binned workstation equivalents of the desktop chips with ECC support. You can only run them in a single socket setup and whatnot.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, no fun in getting an E3...I wanna grab a 2670v2 but my x79-ud3 won't support it it seems.


----------



## dbasql

Hello,
Interested in this....mainly XPM
Can we assume that the CPD is not tied to threads but tied to total cores and threads? I would really like to know if I can get more CPD with faster clock speeds versus more cores/threads.
I will post the 15 minute and 24 hour results tomorrow for my Xeon CPU.
Thanks
DBA


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbasql*
> 
> Hello,
> Interested in this....mainly XPM
> Can we assume that the CPD is not tied to threads but tied to total cores and threads? I would really like to know if I can get more CPD with faster clock speeds versus more cores/threads.
> I will post the 15 minute and 24 hour results tomorrow for my Xeon CPU.
> Thanks
> DBA


We're not 100% sure yet, but we got really good info in here so far.
We need xpm.syware.de stats next, as well as solo mining numbers after a week of mining at least.


----------



## dbasql

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> We're not 100% sure yet, but we got really good info in here so far.
> We need xpm.syware.de stats next, as well as solo mining numbers after a week of mining at least.


Thanks most of my miners are not in this pool. I am going to dedicate one for testing at all times and I have access to may different CPU's so hopefully this will help.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Well, got my new procs running. I need to buy some 4GB sticks for all my rigs if I'm gonna keep mining PTS... I'm running 256MB/thread right now. 40 threads at 2.7GHz is looking like 542.3 c/m


----------



## dbasql

Here is my quick result with Dual L5639 CPU's
2.5+CPD


----------



## Willanhanyard

I get around 2000 primes/s with and without HT on. This seems really low to me as others seem to be getting 3000+ with similar specs. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbasql*
> 
> Thanks most of my miners are not in this pool. I am going to dedicate one for testing at all times and I have access to may different CPU's so hopefully this will help.


Amazing








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Well, got my new procs running. I need to buy some 4GB sticks for all my rigs if I'm gonna keep mining PTS... I'm running 256MB/thread right now. 40 threads at 2.7GHz is looking like 542.3 c/m


I'm not sure which is better right now, my wc pump is dead, running passive 1.2ghz with single core with HT lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbasql*
> 
> Here is my quick result with Dual L5639 CPU's
> 2.5+CPD


1366 xeons right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> 
> 
> I get around 2000 primes/s with and without HT on. This seems really low to me as others seem to be getting 3000+ with similar specs. Am I doing something wrong?


Seems rather slow, but look at chains per day. That's the standard metric used to compare. I get 2.221 at 4.65ghz with an i7 3820 and that netted me 1.2xpm per day before the difficulty change. Don't know how much it would net now though, xpm.syware.de stats are really useful for determining profitability, and we have a bunch of fellas that will post those results here, so it's just a matter of time before we can easily calculate profitability for the current difficulty level using chains per day.

Ok, for scientific matters I set up a new vps miner with the guys from warriorvps...4770 cpu, all cores, 25 bucks per month.

I'll mine at beeeeer.org for 24hs and then post my syware stats and CPD numbers here.
Then I'll do a round of PTS and do the same thing, not sure if we have sy stats for PTS but we probably do, if not beeeeer has basic stats. I could use a new wallet address and just check the balance, but it wouldn't be so informative.


----------



## MrDucktape

How much could I get out of my i7 980x @ 4GHz? Will try this afternoon but really have no idea about all this pps and all.

Also, could you link a calculator to do some math with powercost/profit?


----------



## dbasql

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure which is better right now, my wc pump is dead, running passive 1.2ghz with single core with HT lol
> 1366 xeons right?
> 
> These are Dual L5629 6 core 24 threads. I am using the defaults for a baseline. What would be considering a high number for CPD? Is that at least decent?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> 
> 
> I get around 2000 primes/s with and without HT on. This seems really low to me as others seem to be getting 3000+ with similar specs. Am I doing something wrong?


What the.. ? Does this mean 2000 Primecoins a second? I'm not familiar with Primecoins so I don't know how early they are in circulation.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> What the.. ? Does this mean 2000 Primecoins a second? I'm not familiar with Primecoins so I don't know how early they are in circulation.


Noooooooo









Primes Per Second. 2000XPM is worth ~$7200 right now.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Noooooooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primes Per Second. 2000XPM is worth ~$7200 right now.


Yeah, I figured after a quick look at the exchange rate







Are these easy to mine solo or are most joining a pool? I'd like to see what my i5 can do once it's watercooled. I have gotten scrypt coin GPU mining down but haven't done so well with CPU mining.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Yeah, I figured after a quick look at the exchange rate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are these easy to mine solo or are most joining a pool? I'd like to see what my i5 can do once it's watercooled. I have gotten scrypt coin GPU mining down but haven't done so well with CPU mining.


They're not very easy to mine solo. I was mining solo recently and getting about two blocks a day, but I was throwing over 200 threads at it... I switched some stuff around and need to try soloing again


----------



## legoman786

If I could get away with it, I'd turn about 2000 computers that are on site to do solo-ing.


----------



## gunslinger0077

what is best to mine with a amd 8350


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Any way to get the primecoin miner using more ram?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunslinger0077*
> 
> what is best to mine with a amd 8350


Go to beeeeer.org and mine primecoins there...it's pretty decent $$$.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Any way to get the primecoin miner using more ram?


Nope, that's only better for ptsminer.

I'll edit the OP now, new info regarding xpm.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

@ivan What makes more moneys, XPM, PTS, or Datacoins?

Be^5r is getting slower and slower with PTS.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunslinger0077*
> 
> what is best to mine with a amd 8350


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> @ivan What makes more moneys, XPM, PTS, or Datacoins?
> 
> Be^5r is getting slower and slower with PTS.


Haven't tried datacoins yet, I'll check it out and add it to the OP.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Getting 1030 primes/s on my 2600k, 3.8Ghz, definitely doesn't seem right, no idea whats wrong.

When I first ran it, it was doing 1600+



Spoiler: xpm



 http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1795144/width/1237/height/886





*Hmm, odd, just noticed the memory timings are different. Wonder how that happened


----------



## ivanlabrie

Difficulty changed, look at the OP. It won't affect your profitability too bad though.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Ah, that makes sense.

That's 5% less coin or 95% less?


----------



## Willanhanyard

How many XPM/h are you guys getting? It says I am getting 0.012XPM/h. Is that good or bad?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Yesterday I was getting 0.0174xpm/h, today I'm getting 0.005

I've been running for just over 24hrs now, atm it looks like PTS is more profitable


----------



## ZombieJon

Memorycoin 2 launched. Isn't that what PTS gets transformed into?


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> Memorycoin 2 launched. Isn't that what PTS gets transformed into?


No, Bitshares


----------



## Moparman

I would love to use my [email protected] an my SR2 setup 2 [email protected] so i would have 16cores an 28threads of AWESOME an maybe even this [email protected] sitting next to me to do this.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Ah, that makes sense.
> 
> That's 5% less coin or 95% less?


Looks like 95% less...number wise.

My 4770 equipped VPS did this: 12/15/2013 0.4339 xpm (0.0181 XPM/h)
That was achieved at a measly 0.33 cpd rate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> I would love to use my [email protected] an my SR2 setup 2 [email protected] so i would have 16cores an 28threads of AWESOME an maybe even this [email protected] sitting next to me to do this.


Do eet!


----------



## gunslinger0077

-genproclimit=8 is this the right setting to use for amd 8350, also is 1500 ish primes about right for stock slock?


----------



## Hukkel

Guys is this actually profitable to do?

What are we looking at in real money per week or month?

And are these coins straight swappable for money or do you need to swap them for BTC or LTC first and cash those?


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Guys is this actually profitable to do?
> 
> What are we looking at in real money per week or month?
> 
> And are these coins straight swappable for money or do you need to swap them for BTC or LTC first and cash those?


Depends on how much you can mine and how much your power bill is.
You gotta trade them for BTC and then trade the BTC for cash. Unless you know and trust someone to deal with them directly.


----------



## QSS-5

I am mining prime coin using [email protected], and i am getting avrage 0.0345 XPM/h (1.6 to 2.1 cains a day deepdending how much i use my cpu for othere task)
XPM vs PTS which is better to minne?

+ how do you set up a VPS? dont understand the linux os


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Depends on how much you can mine and how much your power bill is.
> You gotta trade them for BTC and then trade the BTC for cash. Unless you know and trust someone to deal with them directly.


Well does anyonee have any examples of himself running stuff?

Anyone here that does it on a daily basis?

And do multi CPU setups benefit more from this compared to single CPU setups?

I am trying to get an understanding of the world behind this. All I have ever read is that CPU mining is NOT worth it. But here you guys are mining with your CPU(s).


----------



## PR-Imagery

^ZDngrfld posted some numbers from his 2p/4ps a few posts back

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> I had to spin down my Azure VPS. I had only $6 left for the trial. Haha.
> 
> 
> 
> I had mine running until the credit ran out. The instances just stopped after it hit $0.
> 
> I decided to hop back on the beeeeer pool until I can get my own solo pool (not sure what else to call it) running.
> 
> Here's some multi-socket numbers for you guys so you can compare with desktop hardware. I should have a 2P E5 V2 rig running tomorrow night. I'm hoping it's 40 threads will give my 4P a run for it's money.
> 
> Note: I'm looking at getting new memory for most of these rigs.
> 
> 4P AMD Opteron 6172 @ stock clocks 16GB 1333MHz - 538.8 c/m
> 2P Intel Xeon X5650 @ 3.8GHz 24GB 1600MHz - 374.3 c/m
> 2P Intel Xeon E5-2448L @ stock clocks 12GB 1600MHz - 300 c/m
> 2P Intel Xeon E5-2650 @ stock clocks 8GB 1066MHz - 205 c/m
Click to expand...

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Ah, that makes sense.
> 
> That's 5% less coin or 95% less?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like 95% less...number wise.
> 
> My 4770 equipped VPS did this: 12/15/2013 0.4339 xpm (0.0181 XPM/h)
> That was achieved at a measly 0.33 cpd rate.
Click to expand...

16.12.2013 0.1812 0.011 XPM/h
15.12.2013 0.4175 0.0174 XPM/h

9hours worth of work for today so far, my math suggests the hit isn't too bad.

So far to me, it looks like PTS is better to mine, converting to BTC, after a week it appears I'd have more from PTS, but didn't really track how long I ran the protoshare miner.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Well does anyonee have any examples of himself running stuff?
> 
> Anyone here that does it on a daily basis?
> 
> And do multi CPU setups benefit more from this compared to single CPU setups?
> 
> I am trying to get an understanding of the world behind this. All I have ever read is that CPU mining is NOT worth it. But here you guys are mining with your CPU(s).


As it stands right now, with all my hardware mining PTS on the ptsweb.beeeeer.org pool, I'm making ~$2k a month. I've been working on getting an RPC server working with PTS but haven't had any luck with getwork miners. I was testing Datacoin which was looking promising, but I don't think RPC server mining with it is working 100%. I'm testing it solo right now on my SR-2.


----------



## Hukkel

Wow that is not too shabby.

How much would be your income on your 4P opteron alone? Just for reference.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Wow that is not too shabby.
> 
> How much would be your income on your 4P opteron alone? Just for reference.


It's hard to say since the stats on the pool show your total for everything pointing at the wallet you're using. I'd have to setup another wallet and whatnot just for that rig and I'm lazy


----------



## QSS-5

I am mining prime coin using [email protected], and i am getting average 0.0345 XPM/h 2300 primes/s
XPM vs PTS which is better to minne?

+ how do you set up a VPS? i tried out a free VPS on linux ubuntu os but I could not get it to work, spent a fair amount of time trying to figure it out, I got the basics with SSH and different commands and stuff. a simple instruction would be amazing so i can use the HP cloud service for a month. i was using the free version from http://www.vps.me/ it is just 0.6ghz but you get it forever so why not.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QSS-5*
> 
> I am mining prime coin using [email protected], and i am getting average 0.0345 XPM/h 2300 primes/s
> XPM vs PTS which is better to minne?
> 
> + how do you set up a VPS? i tried out a free VPS on linux ubuntu os but I could not get it to work, spent a fair amount of time trying to figure it out, I got the basics with SSH and different commands and stuff. a simple instruction would be amazing so i can use the HP cloud service for a month. i was using the free version from http://www.vps.me/ it is just 0.6ghz but you get it forever so why not.


Sorry, I can't give you any figures on XPM that would compare to your 2500k. As for setting up a VPS, there's a boat load of threads out there on setting them up. Google "primecoin vps" for instance.


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> It's hard to say since the stats on the pool show your total for everything pointing at the wallet you're using. I'd have to setup another wallet and whatnot just for that rig and I'm lazy


Ha you are right. Thanks a lot for the info.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Anybody care to post a walk through on how to start this up? Been mining LTC for a while, would be nice to put my CPU's to use. I tried reading the OP, but I must be missing something. The miner just sits at "connecting". Not sure what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Anybody care to post a walk through on how to start this up? Been mining LTC for a while, would be nice to put my CPU's to use. I tried reading the OP, but I must be missing something. The miner just sits at "connecting". Not sure what I'm doing wrong.


pts? Mine does that too, I just restart it. Usually takes a few restarts before it starts working correctly.

Which miner are you using?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Anybody care to post a walk through on how to start this up? Been mining LTC for a while, would be nice to put my CPU's to use. I tried reading the OP, but I must be missing something. The miner just sits at "connecting". Not sure what I'm doing wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> pts? Mine does that too, I just restart it. Usually takes a few restarts before it starts working correctly.
> Which miner are you using?
Click to expand...

I tried restarting several times. I think it's because I'm not signed up or something hence the asking for a tutorial lol.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Anybody care to post a walk through on how to start this up? Been mining LTC for a while, would be nice to put my CPU's to use. I tried reading the OP, but I must be missing something. The miner just sits at "connecting". Not sure what I'm doing wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> pts? Mine does that too, I just restart it. Usually takes a few restarts before it starts working correctly.
> Which miner are you using?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tried restarting several times. I think it's because I'm not signed up or something hence the asking for a tutorial lol.
Click to expand...

Firewall blocking it maybe, tried pinging the ip?

I just downloaded the miner off beeeeer, added a payment address, configured it to the miner I wanted it use (avx), the memory/thread limit and ran it.

My ptsminer.bat fil looks like this - ptsminer_avx_intel.exe payment address 4 28 avx

I don't recall the firewall popup showing to allow it

For primecoin its basically the same, miner, config'd to beeeeer pool and ran it

My primerminer_x64.bat file looks like this - primeminer_x64.exe -poolip=54.200.248.75 -poolport=1337 -pooluser=payment address -poolpassword=1234567890 -genproclimit=4 -poolfee=1 pause

Didn't have to sign up for anything.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Maybe I'm missing the payment address or something then. I don't know, lol. Never used text based miners, always been using guiminer for LTC.


----------



## PR-Imagery

I have my primecoins going direct to the btc-e exchange, and pts going to my protoshares wallet


----------



## ivanlabrie

Guys, my other thread, the main official bitcoin club thread, has all the info and tutorials for cpu mining and vps and whatnot.
Head there for questions, this is an statistics focused thread, so keep it to numbers, stats, profitability calculations and cpu mining pr0n.


----------



## 382169

hello everyone,
could anyone help me out? i have a 4670k. i am getting:
{
"blocks" : 316184,
"currentblocksize" : 3974,
"currentblocktx" : 12,
"errors" : "",
"generate" : true,
"genproclimit" : -3,
"primespersec" : 580,
"chainsperday" : 0.00344141,
"pooledtx" : 12,
"testnet" : false
}

is this a good speed? i have a feeling that my speed is to slow. according to this (http://xpmwiki.com/index.php?title=Hardware_comparison) hardware comparrison site i found, i should be getting 1.9 chains per day?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *workermaster*
> 
> hello everyone,
> could anyone help me out? i have a 4670k. i am getting:
> {
> "blocks" : 316184,
> "currentblocksize" : 3974,
> "currentblocktx" : 12,
> "errors" : "",
> "generate" : true,
> "genproclimit" : -3,
> "primespersec" : 580,
> "chainsperday" : 0.00344141,
> "pooledtx" : 12,
> "testnet" : false
> }
> 
> is this a good speed? i have a feeling that my speed is to slow. according to this (http://xpmwiki.com/index.php?title=Hardware_comparison) hardware comparrison site i found, i should be getting 1.9 chains per day?


Read the last few posts and the OP: difficulty changed and those numbers changed too. My 4770 equipped vps makes 0.33CPD atm.


----------



## AlphaC

Honestly protoshares is a bit scammy IMO.

You're basically getting shares ("bitshares") of a non-existent company. Futures of a to-be-made company.

Quark has potential (9 rounds of crypto), jury is still out that one though.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> *Honestly protoshares is a bit scammy IMO.
> 
> You're basically getting shares ("bitshares") of a non-existent company. Futures of a to-be-made company.
> *
> 
> Quark has potential (9 rounds of crypto), jury is still out that one though.


Go home, you're drunk.

It's pretty much another altcoin.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Go home, you're drunk.
> 
> It's pretty much another altcoin.


Quote:


> As well as being an altcoin, ProtoShares is a way to own BitShares before they are launched. When BitShares is launched, its genesis block will award one BitShare for every ProtoShare held.


https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=325261.0

http://invictus-innovations.com/protoshares/

Doesn't look fishy to you? Won't last a year

Re: Quark
Quote:


> Total: 30.26% of all Quarks owned by 27 wallets.


http://forum.qrk.cc/thread/368/auditing-block-chain

57% of blockchain owned by top 100
http://forum.qrk.cc/thread/368/auditing-block-chain?page=20#scrollTo=8309


----------



## PR-Imagery

Memory speed doesn't seem to have a grand affect on primeminer

Between [email protected]/[email protected]/[email protected], the difference was a range between ~950primes/s - ~1020primes/s vs 980primes/s - 1100 prime/s

2133 didn't same very stable tho, system felt laggy.



Spoiler: i3-3220 primecoin 4 threads


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Memory speed doesn't seem to have a grand affect on primeminer
> 
> Between [email protected]/[email protected]/[email protected], the difference was a range between ~950primes/s - ~1020primes/s vs 980primes/s - 1100 prime/s
> 2133 didn't same very stable tho, system felt laggy.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: i3-3220 primecoin 4 threads


Very nice, thanks! That confirms my theory that a friend's 4770k is doing pretty bad at xpm. He gets 0.017cpd, which is low compared to that i3.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Getting slightly higher on my 2600k, at 3.8ghz on 4 threads, 0.034cpd / ~1045primes/s


----------



## gunslinger0077

are my speeds pretty good for a 8350 overclocked to 4.5


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Getting slightly higher on my 2600k, at 3.8ghz on 4 threads, 0.034cpd / ~1045primes/s


Nice! I'll experiment with a 4770k rig I got for a client...
It's running xubuntu atm but it was pulling 0.017cpd at 4.2ghz, so I'm thinking something's wrong.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunslinger0077*
> 
> are my speeds pretty good for a 8350 overclocked to 4.5


It's looking real good mate, congrats!









Try protoshares and datacoin if you feel like it.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

@ivan @cam Have you tried Datacoins yet?

Which gives you more money, XPM, PTS or Datacoins?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> @ivan @cam Have you tried Datacoins yet?
> 
> Which gives you more money, XPM, PTS or Datacoins?


I'm running tests atm...mined 12hs worth of DTC using my trusty 4770 quad core vps and I got 0.025 dtc. I tried xpm for 12 hours and it netted me 0.2xpm, will try pts now.


----------



## selk22

I am excited to see your results ivanlabrie because i just started to CPU mine along side my 290x pointed at liteguardian for LTC but I think the CPU should probably be pointed elsewhere for more profit..

the 3930k I have pulls 90kash


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> I am excited to see your results ivanlabrie because i just started to CPU mine along side my 290x pointed at liteguardian for LTC but I think the CPU should probably be pointed elsewhere for more profit..
> 
> the 3930k I have pulls 90kash


Indeed point it to protoshares...I can confirm it's more profitable than anything else right now.


----------



## selk22

Any pool recommendation for protoshare?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Any pool recommendation for protoshare?


I don't think ptsweb.beeeeer.org is doing anything...Looking for a better (working) pool.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I don't think ptsweb.beeeeer.org is doing anything...Looking for a better (working) pool.


If you end up finding one please let us know here







Right now my 3930k is just mining DOGE along side my 290x for a little extra boost


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Indeed point it to protoshares...I can confirm it's more profitable than anything else right now.


Thought so, shall round off this second xpm and switch back over to pts.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> If you end up finding one please let us know here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now my 3930k is just mining DOGE along side my 290x for a little extra boost


How much doge per day on that 290x?


----------



## xsetion

this is my stats running 2X7950 mining litecoin and i7 mining tps.
I mined tps in beeeer pool for 24 hours with low config (1.1 sh/m ) just to checck it out, and got like 0.005 tps.
now I'm mining in better config (2.5 sh/m) and after almost 24 hours I got additional 0.03 tps.
what does the c/m means?

P.S
my config is:
ptsminer_avx_intel.exe PjKepzoacKnRk5KwYeuyinhnUMm7HNX8sg 8 28 avx


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> If you end up finding one please let us know here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now my 3930k is just mining DOGE along side my 290x for a little extra boost


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xsetion*
> 
> 
> 
> this is my stats running 2X7950 mining litecoin and i7 mining tps.
> I mined tps in beeeer pool for 24 hours with low config (1.1 sh/m ) just to checck it out, and got like 0.005 tps.
> now I'm mining in better config (2.5 sh/m) and after almost 24 hours I got additional 0.03 tps.
> what does the c/m means?
> 
> P.S
> my config is:
> ptsminer_avx_intel.exe PjKepzoacKnRk5KwYeuyinhnUMm7HNX8sg 8 28 avx


Beeeeer seems to not be getting many blocks, I'd reccomend switching to ypool.net like I did. Minimum payout amount is 1 pts though so it'll take a while to get the money out.

We need 24hs figured at ypool for a variety of chips, so share your results gents, this is science


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> How much doge per day on that 290x?


Well last night around 3am started with about 4k DOGE and I have been mining since then and now have a little over 17k in the wallet and more coming in from the pool


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Well last night around 3am started with about 4k DOGE and I have been mining since then and now have a little over 17k in the wallet and more coming in from the pool


Wrong thread!









I got 6 shares at ypool so far, vps wise...I changed it to 512mb per thread on 3 threads. Total ram is 2gb on that vps and it seemed to hang with 2048 for mining (despite having a swap)

Securecoin seems to be really good right now, and stable. I'll add it to the op after testing.


----------



## selk22

He asked me and I felt he needed an answer..

It was actually talking about how my 3930k was a nice boost to the hash my GPU provides.

I am waiting on your testing results before I make a decision where to point the minerd


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> He asked me and I felt he needed an answer..
> 
> It was actually talking about how my 3930k was a nice boost to the hash my GPU provides.
> 
> I am waiting on your testing results before I make a decision where to point the minerd


It sucks that my cpu pump is down, I'm waiting for a new mcp655 I ordered...and a res.

Once that's here I'll go back to my 4.65ghz i7 3820 testing platform.
I need moar ram though, I'll see if I can max out my board for PTS.


----------



## selk22

Just pointed the CPU to Protoshares on ypool.net.. I love this pool and interface so far! I hope that the 3930k can pay out decently..

Any special Bat settings I should be aware of to increase performance?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Just pointed the CPU to Protoshares on ypool.net.. I love this pool and interface so far! I hope that the 3930k can pay out decently..
> 
> Any special Bat settings I should be aware of to increase performance?


Make sure it uses all 12 threads. Tweak memory usage setting, that might help.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Make sure it uses all 12 threads. Tweak memory usage setting, that might help.


Yeah have the memory at 512 which seems good but it doesnt seem to be doing much on 2 threads? Anyone able to help me with that? here is a screen of my task manager.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







As you can see in the original size I have at 2 threads it seems not doing anything


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Just pointed the CPU to Protoshares on ypool.net.. I love this pool and interface so far! I hope that the 3930k can pay out decently..
> 
> Any special Bat settings I should be aware of to increase performance?


Max ram usage per thread you can, and as many threads as possible (leave one free for gpu mining).

I'm testing securecoin now, pts seemed underwhelming with my vps, but maybe a decent cpu will do better.


----------



## selk22

I seem to be doing pretty well with this PTS right now with the 3930k at 4.6 and a 950 at stock.

Its been 3 hours since I started and I added in the 950 about 45 minutes ago so far I am at Unconfirmed (PTS) 0.00372262 & 57 share count. That seem decent?


----------



## [CyGnus]

Is there a tutorial to set this up? i Never mined before








i downloaded primecoin performance client (wallet i guess) and PTSMINER but i dont know what to do from here or setup this..


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Just pointed the CPU to Protoshares on ypool.net.. I love this pool and interface so far! I hope that the 3930k can pay out decently..
> 
> Any special Bat settings I should be aware of to increase performance?


I switched my rigs over to ypool's PTS pool last night. Seems to be going OK as long as they're finding about 10x more blocks than beeeeer. I'm receiving ~0.016 PTS per block it looks like. Would probably help if I bought more memory for almost all of my rigs. I'm running 256MB per thread on the majority of them. I really don't want to have to buy ~30 sticks of memory though...


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Is there a tutorial to set this up? i Never mined before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i downloaded primecoin performance client (wallet i guess) and PTSMINER butr i dont know what to do from here or setup this..


So it depends on how you want to mine. I'm assuming you're going to want to pool mine. So you'll need to find a pool to mine with. I'd recommend you go with beeeeer.org or ypool.net for Primecoin or Protoshares. Protoshares is more profitable at the moment. Both websites have instructions on how to get running. Beeeeer will be the easiest to get running since you pretty much just need to tell them your wallet address.


----------



## ZDngrfld

This is down for you?
https://mega.co.nz/#F!h0tkXSxZ!f62uoUXogkxQmP2xO8Ib-g


----------



## [CyGnus]

That works thanks







now how does it work? I have to open it in DOS right?

PS: I think something is wrong... Can anybody give me an example line in DOS in how to start this up please

It looks like this is it right?


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> I really don't want to have to buy ~30 sticks of memory though...


Ouch!









yeah i really like the ypool so far. This is also my first experience with a CPU based coin.. I had my CPU set up pointed at stratum DOGE and LTC servers before this


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> That works thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now how does it work? I have to open it in DOS right?


Setup your worker(s) on their site, pick the miner with the most amount of memory you can use per thread. Something like 512MB if you have 8 threads and 8GB of ram. Then make a .bat file something like this:

Code:



Code:


jhprotominer.exe -u worker.1 -p password -t 8


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> I seem to be doing pretty well with this PTS right now with the 3930k at 4.6 and a 950 at stock.
> 
> Its been 3 hours since I started and I added in the 950 about 45 minutes ago so far I am at Unconfirmed (PTS) 0.00372262 & 57 share count. That seem decent?


Pretty good! Use as much ram per thread as possible, that's about it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> I switched my rigs over to ypool's PTS pool last night. Seems to be going OK as long as they're finding about 10x more blocks than beeeeer. I'm receiving ~0.016 PTS per block it looks like. Would probably help if I bought more memory for almost all of my rigs. I'm running 256MB per thread on the majority of them. I really don't want to have to buy ~30 sticks of memory though...


I'm not sure if pts or src are better atm, gonna test both for 30 min and see what's up. Hope my cpu won't melt (pump is dead and I'm running single core with ht at 1.2ghz lol)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Setup your worker(s) on their site, pick the miner with the most amount of memory you can use per thread. Something like 512MB if you have 8 threads and 8GB of ram. Then make a .bat file something like this:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> jhprotominer.exe -u worker.1 -p password -t 8


Thanks for the tech support aid


----------



## [CyGnus]

Alright got it working fine though i set it up with 6threads 512M i use the PC for the forum so with 8 is unresponsive


----------



## [CyGnus]

what does it mean that: Shares found 2 submited 2 etc...?


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> what does it mean that: Shares found 2 submited 2 etc...?


That means you found a share to the block. You get paid per share per block.


----------



## [CyGnus]

ZDngrfld sorry for all the questions and thanks for the help







though i have a couple more lol









So in ypool.net i set my wallet code as soon as i have 1coin it will transfer it to the wallet (i think is how it works) though how can i transfer that ? Paypal? And how much is a coin worth?


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> ZDngrfld sorry for all the questions and thanks for the help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> though i have a couple more lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in ypool.net i set my wallet code as soon as i have 1coin it will transfer it to the wallet (i think is how it works) though how can i transfer that ? Paypal? And how much is a coin worth?


You'll need to trade your PTS for BTC and then BTC to USD or whatever currency you'd like. I use Cryptsy for my alt coin trades and then I use Coinbase for my BTC-USD trades. I tried Mt Gox, but they've got to be the slowest exchange known to man. I waited a couple weeks and never got my money. I then had to wait a couple more weeks to get my refund. In that month or so BTC increased a few hundred percent and I lost out on thousands of dollars because it took them so long to refund me.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Howw i dont understand nothing of that lol with time i will i hope lol


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Howw i dont understand nothing of that lol with time i will i hope lol


Easy:

There are many coins, and most trade with Bitcoin, like the USD of crypto/forex trading








Cryptsy.com is an alt coin to bitcoin exchange, you send your protoshares there (or to bter.com which is more reliable imho) and then trade the protoshares for bitcoins.
After you do that, you send the bitcoins to your coinbase.com account, which will let you transfer to your bank account in USD.


----------



## selk22

You guys still on Protoshares for the CPU? I have been mining about 24hours+ now and only have about .2 lol!

Is this normal or decent? How about primecoins?


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> You guys still on Protoshares for the CPU? I have been mining about 24hours+ now and only have about .2 lol!
> 
> Is this normal or decent? How about primecoins?


It really depends on what you're mining with. I'm getting 3-4 a day, but I have quite a bit of power I'm throwing at it. If you're just mining with your 3930k, that number sounds about right


----------



## [CyGnus]

*selk22* I have been around protoshares optimizing the client did the -F (fine tuning option) and with my 4770K with 7 cores (i leave one free) @ 4.5GHz with 512M on M7H AVX2 client managed to up my CPM (colisions per minute) from 255 to 304 not bad i guess in 48h i have 26% of 1 PTS


----------



## selk22

Thanks for the response guys! I guess things seem in order here! Maybe time to take a trip to the school library with my flash drive if you catch my drift......... lol


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> It really depends on what you're mining with. I'm getting 3-4 a day, but I have quite a bit of power I'm throwing at it. If you're just mining with your 3930k, that number sounds about right


I couldn't get to a conclusion yet...profitability wise, src and xpm are looking good and pts is a bit of an oddball. Maybe if you have a metric ton of ram it'll be best?


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I couldn't get to a conclusion yet...profitability wise, src and xpm are looking good and pts is a bit of an oddball. Maybe if you have a metric ton of ram it'll be best?


For someone like myself with 3930k and 950 do you think that xpm may be a better option? I like the difficulty level of xpm for sure


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> For someone like myself with 3930k and 950 do you think that xpm may be a better option? I like the difficulty level of xpm for sure


Not sure, I'm testing ypool's pts miner with their special fine tuning feature now...takes a long time to finish with the process but it increases c/m numbers gradually.
I'll let you know as soon as I know.


----------



## [CyGnus]

ivanlabrie totally worth it i am doing the -F with another client someone told me it performs better than coreavx2 lets see, and another thing i noticed if you have 16GB ram and give the client 1GB per core that gives you around +30/40 cpm vs 512Mb (faster ram helps a bit)


----------



## ivanlabrie

yeah that fine tuning thing clearly worked. what are your c/m numbers?
care post a screenshot?
xpm stats changed with the difficulty increase but I'm not sure if pts does too.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Mine looks like this right now:

4770K @ 4.5GHz 7 cores with 512M @ 2400MHz


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Mine looks like this right now:
> 
> 4770K @ 4.5GHz 7 cores with 512M @ 2400MHz


Wow, that's impressive! the fine tuning surely works...have to show this to a friend.

How many pts/day like that?

I'm gonna try this: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=371865.0


----------



## [CyGnus]

Well i just started 3 days ago and did a few tests to get it to the max performance so give or take i have 0.337% of one PTS if divided by 3 its something like 0.11 a day and that seems pretty slow to me i was expecting maybe 1 PTS in every 5days but this way it will take 9


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Well i just started 3 days ago and did a few tests to get it to the max performance so give or take i have 0.337% of one PTS if divided by 3 its something like 0.11 a day and that seems pretty slow to me i was expecting maybe 1 PTS in every 5days but this way it will take 9


It's not too bad, 0.0022btc per day...kinda like a lowish end radeon mining ltc.

I'll try DTC now, and compare.


----------



## compstar94

Seems to me that this is a bit too slow. I'm running an i7-3770k with 8 GB of 1600mhz memory. Any tips for me?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compstar94*
> 
> 
> Seems to me that this is a bit too slow. I'm running an i7-3770k with 8 GB of 1600mhz memory. Any tips for me?


It's normal...xpm difficulty changed, read the OP. The mining algorithm makes the chains per day decrease with certain difficulty increases like the last one. (xpm is in a constant difficulty increase, but the last one was a big one).
I tried a 4770k at 4.2 and got to 0.078cpd a few days ago.

I'd suggest you try either protoshares using the -F 0 flag in your batch file (using ypool's miner) or maybe memorycoin 2.0 or datacoin.

See the bitcoin club thread op for guides.


----------



## note235

anyone mining secondscoin?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *note235*
> 
> anyone mining secondscoin?


Nope, didn't know about it...I think mmc will be interesting, but so far I get "No information yet. Wait at least 4 minutes after starting mining for estimate." when enabling mining on my vps.


----------



## note235

i've been cpu mining secondscoin since earlier this morning
you should try it for a bit
I might switch over to mmc but idk how 5.5k at cpu mining gets you on mmc


----------



## jrbroad79

New coin every week. Fun. Eventually, new altcoins are going to need some sort of value proposition. Personally that's why I like Protoshares, they have a vision beyond "we're a Litecoin copycat, but wait! We distribute coins a little differently!".

I also don't like Secondscoin because, who's to say if it's been premined or instamined? Is it actually secure, or is there some huge server that currently does over 51% of the mining? Is anyone actually mining it? It's "too new" (scamcoin) status for now. Not to say that it isn't legit, just that there's not enough info.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrbroad79*
> 
> New coin every week. Fun. Eventually, new altcoins are going to need some sort of value proposition. Personally that's why I like Protoshares, they have a vision beyond "we're a Litecoin copycat, but wait! We distribute coins a little differently!".
> 
> I also don't like Secondscoin because, who's to say if it's been premined or instamined? Is it actually secure, or is there some huge server that currently does over 51% of the mining? Is anyone actually mining it? It's "too new" (scamcoin) status for now. Not to say that it isn't legit, just that there's not enough info.


Probably some premined dump and go on coin...pts, dtc, xpm and even mmc offer much more.


----------



## Slightly skewed

I though I might ask this stupid question in here because it pertains to CPU mining. Us Haswell owners have integrated HD 4600 graphics. Now is there a way to use that in a CPU miner?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I though I might ask this stupid question in here because it pertains to CPU mining. Us Haswell owners have integrated HD 4600 graphics. Now is there a way to use that in a CPU miner?


Don't think so, and why!? I very much Intel's opencl drivers (if any) will work decently for mining.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Don't think so, and why!? I very much Intel's opencl drivers (if any) will work decently for mining.


Well I just thought that if it could be used, we could get better khash results when mining with it? I mean when using it in conjunction with GPU's mining the same coin, like doge. 50 khash just isn't worth it.


----------



## ForceProjection

Hey guys, just checking in with my old 1090T for the moment till' my z77 board gets back from AsRock anyway, & I replace my #*%^@$^# water pump. Missing that extra 300 Mhz core on the 1090 right now...







.

So, how's this looking for a K10.5 @ a mealy mouthed 4 Ghz?



CPU: 1090T 4 Ghz
Ram: 2x4gb 1600 Mhz, CL 9-9-9-28-1T junk Wintec One
Board: have to get back to you on this...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> Hey guys, just checking in with my old 1090T for the moment till' my z77 board gets back from AsRock anyway, & I replace my #*%^@$^# water pump. Missing that extra 300 Mhz on the 1090 right now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> So, how's this looking for a K10.5 @ a mealy mouthed 4 Ghz?


Pretty good, I'd reccomend memory coin...if your cpu supports AES-NI encryption it'll be really good for that.

Also try protoshare mining at ypool.net, if you use the -F 0 flag and as much ram per thread as possible you'll make more money than mining xpm right now.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Pretty good, I'd reccomend memory coin...if your cpu supports AES-NI encryption it'll be really good for that.
> 
> Also try protoshare mining at ypool.net, if you use the -F 0 flag and as much ram per thread as possible you'll make more money than mining xpm right now.


What kind of return could I see mining with my 4770K with XPM right now? Just a rough estimate.


----------



## selk22

Using Ypools PTS miner if I add anything extra to the Bat file I start it and it instantly closes.. I have tried -F 0 and also when I first start the miner it says only 4 threads.. How are you guys editing the bat file without issues?


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Pretty good, I'd reccomend memory coin...if your cpu supports AES-NI encryption it'll be really good for that.
> 
> Also try protoshare mining at ypool.net, if you use the -F 0 flag and as much ram per thread as possible you'll make more money than mining xpm right now.


Alas, STARS arch doesn't, but my 3570k does. AES-NI support came in on AMD cpu's with Bulldozer & later arch's unfortunately. Actually, I was mining PTS, but I remembered having an XPM stuck over at b(e^5)r, and wanted to get that block finished so I could cash it out & move on.







b(e^5)r hasn't been to nice on the PTS that I've been mining over the past 24 hours, so I signed up at ypool earlier.

In that screenie, it was running at 7.08 out of 8 Gb of ram, so it was pretty much maxed out. The only thing I can do is get my pump installed, and push it back up to 4.3 Ghz. She's currently running at 3180Mhz N.B., 212 Bclk, 4.028 Ghz core, & 105 Mhz PCI-e. If I can find another pair of Elpida Hyper equipped SuperTalent Project X sticks for sale (yeah, that's really likely to happen, on the first cold day in hell







) to round out the set to 8Gb, I can easily get it up to 1844 Mhz @ CL 5-6-5-16-24-1T where my other sticks run at comfortably. But, the 1090T's IMC runs out of steam at anything higher than that on those sticks no matter how loose the timings. :/

Still, hitting within +/- 200 primes/s of a 3770k on the last page ain't half bad for an old K10.5, I think.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> What kind of return could I see mining with my 4770K with XPM right now? Just a rough estimate.


I don't know right now, my cpu water pump is down and I can't test it myself, and difficulties changed recently so you'd have to try yourself.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Using Ypools PTS miner if I add anything extra to the Bat file I start it and it instantly closes.. I have tried -F 0 and also when I first start the miner it says only 4 threads.. How are you guys editing the bat file without issues?


Which pool and miner? That only works for ypool.net's pts miner...which finds more blocks than beeeeer anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> Alas, STARS arch doesn't, but my 3570k does. AES-NI support came in on AMD cpu's with Bulldozer & later arch's unfortunately. Actually, I was mining PTS, but I remembered having an XPM stuck over at b(e^5)r, and wanted to get that block finished so I could cash it out & move on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b(e^5)r hasn't been to nice on the PTS that I've been mining over the past 24 hours, so I signed up at ypool earlier.
> 
> In that screenie, it was running at 7.08 out of 8 Gb of ram, so it was pretty much maxed out. The only thing I can do is get my pump installed, and push it back up to 4.3 Ghz. She's currently running at 3180Mhz N.B., 212 Bclk, 4.028 Ghz core, & 105 Mhz PCI-e. If I can find another pair of Elpida Hyper equipped SuperTalent Project X sticks for sale (yeah, that's really likely to happen, on the first cold day in hell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) to round out the set to 8Gb, I can easily get it up to 1844 Mhz @ CL 5-6-5-16-24-1T where my other sticks run at comfortably. But, the 1090T's IMC runs out of steam at anything higher than that on those sticks no matter how loose the timings. :/
> 
> Still, hitting within +/- 200 primes/s of a 3770k on the last page ain't half bad for an old K10.5, I think.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Which pool and miner? That only works for ypool.net's pts miner...which finds more blocks than beeeeer anyway.


With Ypool's miner

This is my launch.bat
Quote:


> jhProtominer.exe -o ypool.net -u selk22.bigdaddy -p --- -m512


----------



## legoman786

Started up with XPM using a Core i5. Grabbed the latest miner from ypool, and it doesn't seem to be doing anything. All the values are at 0. Thoughts?


----------



## RadioDOT

Hi everyone,
I'm new in CPU mining. Now I use to mine Protoshares at Ypool by my three PCs:
dell 7720 core i7-3610QM notebook not OCed (~192 cpm)
Xeon 1245v2 (H77) slightly undervolted -0.1V VCore offset (~232...236 cpm)
Lenovo t420s core i7-2640m (102 cpm at the max turbo, ~ 87 cpm - simple turbo mode, ~79 cpm at the balanced mode).

Did anyone see or use REALLY working XPM or PTS mining software which can use Nvidia GPUs? I've got three of them doing nothing...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadioDOT*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> I'm new in CPU mining. Now I use to mine Protoshares at Ypool by my three PCs:
> dell 7720 core i7-3610QM notebook not OCed (~192 cpm)
> Xeon 1245v2 (H77) slightly undervolted -0.1V VCore offset (~232...236 cpm)
> Lenovo t420s core i7-2640m (102 cpm at the max turbo, ~ 87 cpm - simple turbo mode, ~79 cpm at the balanced mode).
> 
> Did anyone see or use REALLY working XPM or PTS mining software which can use Nvidia GPUs? I've got three of them doing nothing...


No usable gpu miner yet...cpus still beat it (if it even works)

You can mine scrypt coins using cudaminer though, latest version works great!

Post your 24hs results per cpu.


----------



## RadioDOT

hmmm, I just don't know where can I see 24hr result so far







I've got it for 1245v2 Xeon and for i7 3610QM, but where is it?
all CPUs are running AVX + 512M RAM per thread which is the best value I tried.

and there's another usefull notice: as far as I know the cpubenchmark determins the CPU mining performance pretty well so anyone can sharpen their expectations. and the thing I didn't clearly find out is the 2xCPUs systems' performance.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Can't seem to get the ypool miner to work, cmd opens and closes instantly

My bat

jhProtominer.exe -o ypool.net -u sumol.gd -p 0 -t4 -m512

I copied in selks code and just changed the user info and that worked for some reason, but if I change the memory per thread it does the same thing as above - tried the optimized miners as well and they all do the same thing. Ideas? I'm getting 70cpm atm tho, 4threads, 512mb/thread on my 2600k (stock), and 85-90cpm on the 3220. Would be more once I can get it to use more memory.


----------



## selk22

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Can't seem to get the ypool miner to work, cmd opens and closes instantly
> 
> My bat
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> jhProtominer.exe -o ypool.net -u sumol.gd -p 0 -t4 -m512
> 
> I copied in selks code and just changed the user info and that worked for some reason, but if I change the memory per thread it does the same thing as above - tried the optimized miners as well and they all do the same thing. Ideas? I'm getting 70cpm atm tho, 4threads, 512mb/thread on my 2600k (stock), and 85-90cpm on the 3220. Would be more once I can get it to use more memory.





Yeah its a really touchy .bat file... I cant add anything more than -t 10 and anything over 10 is a no go... and for the -m the highest allowed is 512. If I add -F it instantly closes or really anything else iv tried. Lame but at least im on 10 threads now.


----------



## RadioDOT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Can't seem to get the ypool miner to work, cmd opens and closes instantly
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My bat
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> jhProtominer.exe -o ypool.net -u sumol.gd -p 0 -t4 -m512
> 
> I copied in selks code and just changed the user info and that worked for some reason, but if I change the memory per thread it does the same thing as above - tried the optimized miners as well and they all do the same thing. Ideas? I'm getting 70cpm atm tho, 4threads, 512mb/thread on my 2600k (stock), and 85-90cpm on the 3220. Would be more once I can get it to use more memory.


Your 2600K should mine about 230 cpm +/- using the jhprotominer-yvg1900-M7h-win64-coreXXXXX which is recommended at the ypool. after several hours of fine tuning (-F 0) your command line'll be like this:

Code:



Code:


jhprotominer.exe -o http://ypool.net:8087 -u SerKo.OKSK_PTS -p XXX -F 29

. 512M of RAM & all threads are on by default, if I do smth simultaneously, I just set jhprotominer's process priority to "lower". then it goes from 246 cpm to approx. 226, but it doesn't spoil my IE sessions (and still spoils Opera sessions because of over9000 pages opened).


----------



## PR-Imagery

Woot, got -f 0 to work using your bat settings, and yikes! It's killed my gpu miners hashrates!

102cpm and rising on the i3, with 1024mb.


----------



## RadioDOT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> 102cpm and rising on the i3, with 1024mb.


as I posted in nearby thread (still under moderation by now), you can expect (0,0255 * [CPU's cpubenchmark]) cpm. Your i3 is 2130, am I right? try 512M per thread anyway, I've tried all of them and 512M performed better on xeon 1245v2 with 16G RAM than 1024, let alone others with their 8Gs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> It's killed my gpu miners hashrates!


I've got no idea at all, what is it


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadioDOT*
> 
> as I posted in nearby thread (still under moderation by now), you can expect (0,0255 * [CPU's cpubenchmark]) cpm. Your i3 is 2130, am I right? try 512M per thread anyway, I've tried all of them and 512M performed better on xeon 1245v2 with 16G RAM than 1024, let alone others with their 8Gs.
> I've got no idea at all, what is it


Thanks!

He needs to leave a free thread for his gpus...affinity in task manager helps.


----------



## legoman786

Bah! After reading what what's his/her face had to say about PTS. I'm skeptical about it. I forget where it was, though. I'm pretty sure it was here on OCN.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Bah! After reading what what's his/her face had to say about PTS. I'm skeptical about it. I forget where it was, though. I'm pretty sure it was here on OCN.


huh? what? who?


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> huh? what? who?


Check post #100.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Check post #100.


no big deal...pts is good in my book, same as xpm. Qrk and Src, not sure but they aren't bad either.

Baritus has done well with DGC, and has a fiat to alt coin exchange in the works, ready for launch by January or so.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadioDOT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> 102cpm and rising on the i3, with 1024mb.
> 
> 
> 
> as I posted in nearby thread (still under moderation by now), you can expect (0,0255 * [CPU's cpubenchmark]) cpm. Your i3 is 2130, am I right? try 512M per thread anyway, I've tried all of them and 512M performed better on xeon 1245v2 with 16G RAM than 1024, let alone others with their 8Gs.
Click to expand...

i3-3220. Yeah I'm seeing that as well, 110 cpms with 512m vs 95 with 1024m.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadioDOT*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> It's killed my gpu miners hashrates!
> 
> 
> 
> I've got no idea at all, what is it
Click to expand...

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> He needs to leave a free thread for his gpus...affinity in task manager helps.


That.

Probably stick with the default miner since I can run that on all 4 threads and not affect my gpu miners.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> huh? what? who?
> 
> 
> 
> Check post #100.
Click to expand...

Mine 'em dump 'em for a coin you trust then!


----------



## legoman786

Avoid Cryptsy!!

https://pay.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/search?q=cryptsy&restrict_sr=on


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Avoid Cryptsy!!
> 
> https://pay.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/search?q=cryptsy&restrict_sr=on


+1

And just got a hold of magic Samsung ram, 2x4gb so I'll be able to experiment with higher mb per thread with my cpu. Stuck at 1.2ghz single core with HT on atm lol
At least till I can replace my dead water pump


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> +1
> 
> And just got a hold of magic Samsung ram, 2x4gb so I'll be able to experiment with higher mb per thread with my cpu. Stuck at 1.2ghz single core with HT on atm lol
> At least till I can replace my dead water pump


I _was_ using them. They're not doing so well recently. They'll fix issues and then 10 more spring up. It's a mess. Maybe they'll figure out what they're doing one of these days.

There was an ebay auction that wasn't insanely expensive that ended earlier. I spaced it off and missed it


----------



## UNOE

What is most profitable. I plan to mine XMP or PTS. But dump them weekly for another coin. I'm sure they are great to hold to but I'm trying to minimize how many coins I'm holding. Because its hard to keep track of all of them. What would be most profitable out of the two ?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> What is most profitable. I plan to mine XMP or PTS. But dump them weekly for another coin. I'm sure they are great to hold to but I'm trying to minimize how many coins I'm holding. Because its hard to keep track of all of them. What would be most profitable out of the two ?


Right now I'm guessing pts but not sure...ask the other guys in here, with usable cpus.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Avoid Cryptsy!!
> 
> https://pay.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/search?q=cryptsy&restrict_sr=on


Good looking man, was just about to send my doges there!



Spoiler: PTS (avx 512m) - jhprotominer.exe -o http://ypool.net:8087 -u * -p * -F 29 / i3-3220















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> What is most profitable. I plan to mine XMP or PTS. But dump them weekly for another coin. I'm sure they are great to hold to but I'm trying to minimize how many coins I'm holding. Because its hard to keep track of all of them. What would be most profitable out of the two ?


I think pts, but still testing. Took me about a week to get to 3xps, running pts now, my initial calculations pts seems to net more after converting to btc than xpm does.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Good looking man, was just about to send my doges there!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PTS (avx 512m) - jhprotominer.exe -o http://ypool.net:8087 -u * -p * -F 29 / i3-3220
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think pts, but still testing. Took me about a week to get to 3xps, running pts now, my initial calculations pts seems to net more after converting to btc than xpm does.


Nice!

how many pts per 12 or 24hs?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Not sure, when I first ran it I think I got something like .2 pts in a 36-48 or something on beeeeer but my miners weren't running at their best with lots of down time. Still need to get my 2600k on the optimized miner, so I'll probably start keeping track tomorrow. With ypool I have about .12pts so far, not even sure how long its been running, less than 24hrs tho.


----------



## Willanhanyard

Xpm mining on beeeeer is going really slow for me. In the past about week mining almost 24/7 I finally got 3xpm.


----------



## UNOE

I guess I need to move to PTS


----------



## PR-Imagery

Spoiler: pts (avx 512m) - jhprotominer.exe -o http://ypool.net:8087 -u * -p * -t 4 -F 21 / 2600k 3.4Ghz 1600mhz 9-9-9-24-2t


----------



## ForceProjection

Finally got my z77e-itx that I just got back from RMA & 3570k up and running. Here's some numbers for your charts









PTS mining w/ generic x64 jhprotominer (1024 Mb setting, will try again tomorrow @ 512 Mb after I get a good gauging of it's share ratio at current settings)
CP/M: 166.75 +/- It's still ramping up, now @ 168.89
CPU: i5 3750k @ 4.8 Ghz (delidded, direct to die cooling with an Apogee Drive II)
Ram: 8Gb Samsung ELV "wonder ram" at 10-9-10-24-1T 2200 Mhz
Mobo: should be obvious...







^^


----------



## [CyGnus]

PR-Imagery with a 2600k you want to do -t 7 not -t 4 here is how mine looks like with - t 7 @ 4.5GHz


----------



## RadioDOT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> What would be most profitable out of the two ?


it takes not too long to test them.
1 typical day for XPM, 1 for PTS. make screenshots with your digits (as the timestamps).

calculate each currency's quantity mined during the exatly equal time, it's easy.
then divide calculated quantities one by another, ex. XPM by PTS and you'll get the profitability rate. it's roughly the same for each miner and mining equipment.
then go to coinmill or similar site like coinmarketcap-dot-com
and convert PTS&XPM in the same order like you did it above.
_example_:
your rate XPM to PTS is 0.22 and coinmill's rate is 0.13 =>then mine PTS
your rate XPM to PTS is 0.22 and coinmill's rate is 0.24 =>then mine XPM

if you want you can add transfer/pool fees and real buy/sale rates.

for now, XPM to PTS rate is ~0.13. obviously, PTS is more profitable.


----------



## RadioDOT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> PR-Imagery with a 2600k you want to do -t 7 not -t 4 here is how mine looks like with - t 7 @ 4.5GHz


won't you please try 8 threads with priority lowering when you're doing smth else except mining? I'll try not OCd i7 (Xeon and QM) by myself, of course, to find out is the productivity/threads qty rate is linear or not. I'll buy a little farm for CPU mining soon, this will really help me to choose between normal and "K" i7 CPUs.


----------



## [CyGnus]

RadioDOT with -t 8 my results are these: (I did it while sleeping cause the PC is unusable)



I use the coreAVX with 512M i found it to be faster than coreAVX2

To achieve these numbers either with 7 or 8 cores i played a few hours with mem timings/clocks and CPU affinity but in the end its worth it i started with 255CPM on 7 cores


----------



## fragamemnon

Hey guys, decided I would stop by.
I'm farming PTS only, specs are as follows:

For this run:
Intel Core i5-3570k running @ 4.7GHz
2x4GB Samsung Wonder RAM sticks running @ 2200MHz with 10-11-10-27 primary timings, command rate is 1T.
Miner is using 3 threads with 512MB allocated to each (I have one thread dedicated to [email protected] for my GPU) and is running on low process priority.

However, I am convinced that memory timing will have an immense impact on collisions, and I am planning to conduct some experiments once I get back home -
1) Running on 4 threads and seeing if it scales linearly (meaning this memory configuration is/is not the bottleneck for the CPU at its current frequency);
2) Lowering memory timings to 9-10-9 (or 9-10-10 eventually) and measuring impact on 3 and 4 threads;
3) 2400MHz RAM with lowest possible timings and measuring impact on 3 and 4 threads
If the scores happen to have major differences in between, this means that fine-tuning the RAM will also provide notable benefits.

Here is the screenshot, and you can see the flags I run my miner with.



@ivanlabrie check PM


----------



## cookiesowns

Heyo Miners.

I have a variety of machines that I can mine with. More so, if I can mine PTC or any other non "scam" coins if they have a linux miner. With that said, I'm new to this whole "mining" system, is it like folding where if you don't complete a batch ( let's say it crashes at 95% ) you lose all your work in that batch, or can you stop and go mining these type of coins?

Any suggestions on which protominer I should use for a variety of CPUs? I have two miners setup on the generic build provided by ypool, but am now testing AVX2 and COREi7AVX

Mining nicely now! Getting well over 400CPM on a dual E5-2630 system with 1GB per thread, and 10 threads.


----------



## RadioDOT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> RadioDOT with -t 8 my results are these: (I did it while sleeping cause the PC is unusable)
> 
> I use the coreAVX with 512M i found it to be faster than coreAVX2
> 
> To achieve these numbers either with 7 or 8 cores i played a few hours with mem timings/clocks and CPU affinity but in the end its worth it i started with 255CPM on 7 cores


so, you've got 340 cpm/8cores achieved at warmup on 2600K running at 4.5GHz and you've startes with 255CPM/7cores at the same 4.5GHz, isn't it? If so, how did you tune your system?
let's suppose 8cores mining'll go on warming up and will achieve its linear aim of ((307.4/7)*8)=351.3 cpm, let's say 350.
This means your OCed 2600K has way much better performance rate than all my i7s which are going at their native freqs: 0.03125 vs 0.0237....0.0261
There's how I calculated:
2600K got 8501 passmark cpu bench points at its native 3.4GHz, then 4.5 is 132.3% of it. but [email protected] shows cpm performance like it has 13450+ benchmark points:
350 cpm/0.026 (my empirical rate for this CPU) =13450+, which is much more than its advantage in GHz, because 8501+32%=11121.

OK then, there are 2 more things to find out:
a) what's your 2600K CPM performance if not OCed? did you measure it? knowing this is usefull to compensate other PC parts' difference and tuning result.
b) how many Watts your system takes while mining OCed and not OCed?

ater that I hope I'll make a reasonable assumption which single-socket system CPU could be the best if you're planning to build a farm for CPU mining. we're only talking about xenon 1200 or i7s, of course. So, if you have time to answer, I'll appreciate.


----------



## [CyGnus]

RadioDOT i have a 4770K @ 4.5GHz with 2400MHz Ram Cas 10 not a 2600k..... And i use 143w for mining with 7 threads (kill-a-watt)
I improved my CMP by doing the Fine tuning and tested with 3 different mining clients... lost a few hours with ram timings and overclock...


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadioDOT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> PR-Imagery with a 2600k you want to do -t 7 not -t 4 here is how mine looks like with - t 7 @ 4.5GHz
> 
> 
> 
> won't you please try 8 threads with priority lowering when you're doing smth else except mining? I'll try not OCd i7 (Xeon and QM) by myself, of course, to find out is the productivity/threads qty rate is linear or not. I'll buy a little farm for CPU mining soon, this will really help me to choose between normal and "K" i7 CPUs.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> PR-Imagery with a 2600k you want to do -t 7 not -t 4 here is how mine looks like with - t 7 @ 4.5GHz


Well I'd like to actually use my computer so... I'll test 8 overnight tho, and the i3 on three threads with the optimized miner









While not using it at all, the 2600k did shoot up to 120cpms overnight, idk if its going to stay that high. Also, sometimes the miner stops running, its open but there's no cpu load; I just restart it but is there a reason this happens?


----------



## cookiesowns

Found something interesting.

Machine with E3-1270V2 ( DDR3-1600 C11 ) is getting much nigher CPM than a similar system running E3-1270V3. ( DDR3-1333 C9 )

Noticed that the CPU load is spread out differently on the V2, than the V3 machine. Both running same Commandline and OS. Can't really tell if the 30+ extra CPM is caused by the load differences, or the memory bandwidth.

Oh yeah, mining on old westmere systems is a waste. X980 @ 4.3 only does about 300 CPM w/ 11threads, DDR3-1600 C9


----------



## Coolwaters

hey guys. im trying to mine primecoin with my 3770k but having a hard time setting up the .bat file.


----------



## [CyGnus]

cookiesowns if I mine with 1600MHz memory i have about 270cpm but with 2400MHz it does 308CPM


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coolwaters*
> 
> hey guys. im trying to mine primecoin with my 3770k but having a hard time setting up the .bat file.


Notepad:

primeminer_x64.exe (or name of your miner here) -poolip=54.200.248.75 (your pools address) -poolport=1337 (port to connect to pool) -pooluser=Ae2-more numbers-XT (address you want your coins to go to, you can get this either using a online wallet/exhange or an offline wallet) -poolpassword=q****5 (your password for miner) -genproclimit=4 (idk what this does) -poolfee=1 (% of your coins that you wish to donate to the pool)
pause

Save as whatever.bat and select all file instead of text.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> cookiesowns if I mine with 1600MHz memory i have about 270cpm but with 2400MHz it does 308CPM


Interesting.

Which miner app are you using?


----------



## [CyGnus]

cookiesowns jhprotominer M7H i7avx


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> cookiesowns jhprotominer M7H i7avx


512M / thread? On windows?


----------



## [CyGnus]

512M with 7 Threads i leave on empty so that i can use the Computer


----------



## RadioDOT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> RadioDOT i have a 4770K @ 4.5GHz with 2400MHz Ram Cas 10 not a 2600k..... And i use 143w for mining with 7 threads (kill-a-watt)
> I improved my CMP by doing the Fine tuning and tested with 3 different mining clients... lost a few hours with ram timings and overclock...


uhaha sorry sorry! well, the magic mist disappears







4770K's 10218+32%=calculated 13487,76 which is good but no miracle







and the power consumtion is ok for +32% of performance. so now, talking about CPU mining farm, the power efficiency and system cost rule the choice. imho, normal 4770 leads so far.


----------



## RadioDOT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> 512M with 7 Threads i leave on empty so that i can use the Computer


note: we use to use Dell 7720 i7 3610QM notebook as the book designer's workstation and CPU mining DOESN'T spoil work at all (sic!) when the mining process' priority is lowered. cpm that time decreases for approx. 6%. so, there's no need to keep one thread free because this decreases productivity for 12%.


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Hey guys, decided I would stop by.
> I'm farming PTS only, specs are as follows:
> 
> For this run:
> Intel Core i5-3570k running @ 4.7GHz
> 2x4GB Samsung Wonder RAM sticks running @ 2200MHz with 10-11-10-27 primary timings, command rate is 1T.
> Miner is using 3 threads with 512MB allocated to each (I have one thread dedicated to Folding[email protected] for my GPU) and is running on low process priority.
> 
> However, I am convinced that memory timing will have an immense impact on collisions, and I am planning to conduct some experiments once I get back home -
> 1) Running on 4 threads and seeing if it scales linearly (meaning this memory configuration is/is not the bottleneck for the CPU at its current frequency);
> 2) Lowering memory timings to 9-10-9 (or 9-10-10 eventually) and measuring impact on 3 and 4 threads;
> 3) 2400MHz RAM with lowest possible timings and measuring impact on 3 and 4 threads
> If the scores happen to have major differences in between, this means that fine-tuning the RAM will also provide notable benefits.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the screenshot, and you can see the flags I run my miner with.
> 
> 
> 
> @ivanlabrie check PM


Thanks for posting your settings, they're very helpful. +1

Ok, I swapped over to the i7AVX -m 512 variant, using Fragememnon's settings above, with the exception of -t 4 as opposed to the -t 3 settings. Otherwise, same cpu freq (4.8Ghz 3570k), mem freq/timings (10-9-10-24-1T 2200 Mhz), etc. Much better results on AVX vs SSE, roughly 100 cp/m higher... I'll try at CAS 10 2400 a bit later to see how much difference there is at higher frequency, if any difference at all.


----------



## [CyGnus]

RadioDOT if i set it to 8 threads i cant use the computer or i have to set the affinity to the lower setting? Will the CPM increase though? I will try in a moment


----------



## ivanlabrie

No fx 8320/8350 owners want to fiddle with PTS mining? It's for scientific purposes...


----------



## legoman786

There's a guy selling P4's (3.0Ghz) with 1GB RAM for $20/ea, locally.

Worth it?


----------



## [CyGnus]

Been doing some tests and it seems 7 cores at CPU affinity ''Normal'' (308CPM) are faster than 8 cores at ''Below Normal'' (287CPM)


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> There's a guy selling P4's (3.0Ghz) with 1GB RAM for $20/ea, locally.
> 
> Worth it?


Nope, only get newer cpus that support AES NI and AVX








(hint: mmc, pts)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Been doing some tests and it seems 7 cores at CPU affinity ''Notmal'' (308CPM) are faster than 8 cores at ''Below Normal'' (287CPM)


Nice!

Guys, please test the mmc pool if you can: http://mmc.xpool.xram.co/

I gotta take some time off work to make a chart with all your data, maybe google docs spreadsheet, and merge it with the OP.
It takes time and I barely have any lately.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Spoiler: avx 512m ie-3220 - jhprotominer.exe -o http://ypool.net:8087 -u Sumol.gd -p * -t 3 -F 29















avx 512m i3-3220 3.3Ghz 8gb 1600Mhz 9-9-9-22-1t

- Four threads non-optimized= ~60cpms

- Three threads optimized = ~80cpms

- Four threads optimized reduced priority=









- Four threads optimized= ~100cpms


----------



## RadioDOT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> There's a guy selling P4's (3.0Ghz) with 1GB RAM for $20/ea, locally. Worth it?


try to calculate expected cpm (passmark's cpubenchmark*0.025) and power consumption. for example, imho AMD CPUs are less profitable because of power-eating reason. but I didn't try them undervolted.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Been doing some tests and it seems 7 cores at CPU affinity ''Notmal'' (308CPM) are faster than 8 cores at ''Below Normal'' (287CPM)


wow, it's a loss... maybe there's a resource-eating system process, check just in case... all my PCs loose 10% max when there's no noticeable performance penalty, otherwise (if doing smth resource intensive) I just switch miner off. I use to apply "below normal" only whilst doing smth like sitting here or writing smth simultaneously. After my session the miner's process is to be set back to the normal priority level by restartig miner process, seems the best way. Note: I'm mining for Ypool and my work will not disappear when restarting miner.


----------



## UNOE

I made the switch to PTS.

How often does beeeeer pay out ?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Every 0.2pts I think.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Nope, only get newer cpus that support AES NI and AVX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (hint: mmc, pts)
> Nice!
> 
> Guys, please test the mmc pool if you can: http://mmc.xpool.xram.co/
> 
> I gotta take some time off work to make a chart with all your data, maybe google docs spreadsheet, and merge it with the OP.
> It takes time and I barely have any lately.


I'm running my rigs of mmcpool.com right now. Their miner is annoying and isn't working for me with anything over 4 threads in Windows and 32 threads in Linux
2P X5650 @ 3.8GHz - 10.225 hash/min
2P E5-2650 @ 2.4GHz - 8.314 hash/min
2P E5-2660 V2 @ 2.7GHZ - 12.125 hash/min
2P E5-2448L @ 2GHz - 6.902 hash/min
4P Opteron 6172 @ 2.1GHz - 5.532 hash/min (I'm disappointed here, I think I'm going to switch this one back to PTS or something)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I made the switch to PTS.
> 
> How often does beeeeer pay out ?


When you reach .2 PTS


----------



## [CyGnus]

ZDngrfld why didn't you stayed on ypool?


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> ZDngrfld why didn't you stayed on ypool?


I wanted to see how MMC would go. Currently, MMC is more profitable for me than PTS.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> I wanted to see how MMC would go. Currently, MMC is more profitable for me than PTS.


Seems to be the case...

http://www.memorycoin.info/

http://agran.net/memorycoin2_calc.html
https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=1498.0


----------



## Coolwaters

is this normal?
using 7 threads and CPU is active.



edit

nvm had to restart it a few times.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Spoiler: jhprotominer.exe -o http://ypool.net:8087 -u * -p * -t 6 -F 5 / 512m 6 theads 2600k 4.2Ghz 1600mhz 9-9-9-24-2t


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: jhprotominer.exe -o http://ypool.net:8087 -u * -p * -t 6 -F 5 / 512m 6 theads 2600k 4.2Ghz 1600mhz 9-9-9-24-2t


Looks rather weak compared to the previous i5 results posted...

A friend made a google docs spreadsheet for me, might be able to post it here if he agrees to.


----------



## PR-Imagery

4.8/4.7 2200mhz vs 4.2 1600mhz









Also more than 6 threads makes my system completely unusable even at idle process priority; 4 threads optimized on the i3 is almost unusable as well.


----------



## mav2000

Two questions guys:

1. I am running a 3570k at 4.5Ghz, 3 cores, am seeing a collision rate of between 135-150. Is this normal or more tuning required.

2. Is there a wallet for PTS, or how do we get them to our account?

Edit:

Found the PTS wallet and I am now doing 180 CPM on 4 cores, while typing this....still need to know if thats good.


----------



## gunslinger0077

giving mmcpool a try only getting 1.8 hash/min though


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunslinger0077*
> 
> giving mmcpool a try only getting 1.8 hash/min though


What clocks and ram timings/mhz?

It's on par with an oced 3570k...


----------



## gunslinger0077

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> What clocks and ram timings/mhz?
> 
> It's on par with an oced 3570k...


4.5 clock, and timings are 722.4 mhz, dont really know anything about ram timings


----------



## UNOE

For PTS everyone seems to be using ypool instead of beeeer ? Y ypool ?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> For PTS everyone seems to be using ypool instead of beeeer ? Y ypool ?


Been more productive for me


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Two questions guys:
> 
> 1. I am running a 3570k at 4.5Ghz, 3 cores, am seeing a collision rate of between 135-150. Is this normal or more tuning required.
> 
> 2. Is there a wallet for PTS, or how do we get them to our account?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Found the PTS wallet and I am now doing 180 CPM on 4 cores, while typing this....still need to know if thats good.


Those numbers are definitely low for a 3570k, no question.

Which miner are you using? It sounds as though you're using the generic version, or the SSE4 variant. The one you want is the "jhprotominer-M7h-win64-corei7avx", run the 512Mb instance, that one's given me the best results on my 3570k. Take a look below, this is what I'm getting at 4.8 Ghz, while browsing the web, which shouldn't be a drastic difference between your final performance numbers at 4.5 Ghz. My cpm are around 245 - peaking around 260 after the first 15-20 minutes where it settles in for the duration.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Two questions guys:
> 
> 1. I am running a 3570k at 4.5Ghz, 3 cores, am seeing a collision rate of between 135-150. Is this normal or more tuning required.
> 
> 2. Is there a wallet for PTS, or how do we get them to our account?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Found the PTS wallet and I am now doing 180 CPM on 4 cores, while typing this....still need to know if thats good.
> 
> 
> 
> Those numbers are definitely low for a 3570k, no question.
> 
> Which miner are you using? It sounds as though you're using the generic version, or the SSE4 variant. The one you want is the "jhprotominer-M7h-win64-corei7avx", run the 512Mb instance, that one's given me the best results on my 3570k. Take a look below, this is what I'm getting at 4.8 Ghz, while browsing the web, which shouldn't be a drastic difference between your final performance numbers at 4.5 Ghz. My cpm are around 245 - peaking around 260 after the first 15-20 minutes where it settles in for the duration.
Click to expand...

Btw, make sure to set -F 0 initially. Then wait it out until the optimization is complete and see which algo variation it chooses. Then use that in your launch script instead of the "0".


----------



## Willanhanyard

It seems like XPM mining on beer is really slow. I am getting something like 0.01XPM/h average, maybe a bit lower. I mean everyone is all into GPU mining where you can buy 4+ GPU's and put them into one computer., but with CPU mining you are mostly limited to one CPU unless you have a non consumer type board. It seems like it should be a lot more profitable.


----------



## PR-Imagery

xpm on beeeeer was all over the place for me:

27.12.2013 0.0126 0.0005 XPM/h
25.12.2013 0.1065 0.0044 XPM/h
24.12.2013 0.2009 0.0084 XPM/h
23.12.2013 0.1014 0.0042 XPM/h
22.12.2013 0.2661 0.0111 XPM/h
21.12.2013 0.2479 0.0103 XPM/h
20.12.2013 0.2756 0.0115 XPM/h
19.12.2013 0.5045 0.021 XPM/h
18.12.2013 0.353 0.0147 XPM/h
17.12.2013 0.3301 0.0138 XPM/h
16.12.2013 0.2602 0.0108 XPM/h
15.12.2013 0.4175 0.0174 XPM/h


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> Those numbers are definitely low for a 3570k, no question.
> 
> Which miner are you using? It sounds as though you're using the generic version, or the SSE4 variant. The one you want is the "jhprotominer-M7h-win64-corei7avx", run the 512Mb instance, that one's given me the best results on my 3570k. Take a look below, this is what I'm getting at 4.8 Ghz, while browsing the web, which shouldn't be a drastic difference between your final performance numbers at 4.5 Ghz. My cpm are around 245 - peaking around 260 after the first 15-20 minutes where it settles in for the duration.


Thanks man...just downloaded and already at 220..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Btw, make sure to set -F 0 initially. Then wait it out until the optimization is complete and see which algo variation it chooses. Then use that in your launch script instead of the "0".


Have started it with F0, let see what it takes. Thanks and +rep for both of you.


----------



## Namwons

Im mining MMC 2.0 atm on my laptop. its a dell latitude w/i5 580m, dual core w/HT (3.0ghz) running 4 threads & 4Gb ram (1066 DDR3: 7,7,7,20). getting about 1.35 h/m. hwmonitor reads 29w cpu draw so im guessing about 35-40w for the whole lappy. not bad imo compared to some other cpu's


----------



## mav2000

Here is a SS of the PTS mining, with the F 0 tuning in progress. Jutst so I understand would F 3 work the best up till now?



Edit: Finally took F 32 as that seems to be the lowest and what the system chose as well. Averaging around 230 now.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Lower is better


----------



## ivanlabrie

xpool for mmc now has a windows zip file with 32 and 64 bit binaries...give it a shot.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Here is a SS of the PTS mining, with the F 0 tuning in progress. Jutst so I understand would F 3 work the best up till now?
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Finally took F 32 as that seems to be the lowest and what the system chose as well. Averaging around 230 now.


Nope, that would be the worst. You'll see for yourself when it automatically chooses.








Worry not, initially I thought the same.


----------



## Coolwaters

how come mine is using barely any memory? like 1.5mb


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> xpool for mmc now has a windows zip file with 32 and 64 bit binaries...give it a shot.


I have my 3930k 4.6 all 12 threads pointed at xpool.. I am hoping this pays off in the long run much better than PTS I still only have .8 PTS after about a week of mining. If I can get some MMC before the diff goes sky high and just hold I think it will


----------



## mav2000

Thanks for all the help guys. Now running nice and smooth at around 250-260 cpm.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

8.7-9.1 hash/m MMC and 506 c/m PTS (using -F 0 across 31 threads). I got approximately 0.35 PTS in a day but switched over to MMC now on Ivan's advice. I also still have 10 XPM I'm not sure what to do with.


----------



## [CyGnus]

selk22 well something is wrong with your config in one week i have 1.27 PTS with only 7 threads @ 4.5GHz
A new protominer was released today the M7i its a bit better than M7H (+ 10-15CPM) make sure you do the -F 0 option ( Fine tuning)

Anyone here doing PTS with a 8350? what kind of numbers do you guys have (CPM) and at what clocks?


----------



## RadioDOT

about new PTS miner - I cannot write the yam.cfg file properly, wrong syntax I suppose. whatewer I do - it just doesn't start after blinking window. would anyone post here an example please?

The .bat file is like recommended in readme: yam --config yam.cfg


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> selk22 well something is wrong with your config in one week i have 1.27 PTS with only 7 threads @ 4.5GHz
> A new protominer was released today the M7i its a bit better than M7H (+ 10-15CPM) make sure you do the -F 0 option ( Fine tuning)
> 
> Anyone here doing PTS with a 8350? what kind of numbers do you guys have (CPM) and at what clocks?


Yeah I figured something was fishy with it but I am not looking to go back at this point. After 10 hours on MMC at xpool I am pulling 14.7/h with my sig rig. I much prefer this to PTS right now and I have done everything with my PTS config I could from ypool and nothing helped net better results besides increasing thread count and -F option would instantly close the CMD prompt.. It was a pain and this is working great so MMC it is


----------



## TheBlademaster01

14 hash/s? Wow, on what setup?


----------



## selk22

My sig rig 3930k at 4.6 12 threads pointed to xpool

here is the .bat
Quote:


> -genproclimit=12


Only thing I did was raise the thread count.


----------



## cookiesowns

Whoops, been away from OCN for past 2 days. Heh, been chatting with ypool peeps, and been testing YAM and M7i builds.

Doing about 3.5K CPM across 8-9 machines. Pretty awesome stuff.

yvg1900 is an awesome guy.

OCN will be the first to see my testing of various 4820k and 4930k setups. I have 1866 TridentX C8 lined up for these two setups, HYK0 IC's from my last kit that I've opened up, so who knows how well these will clock.

I'm hoping for 2133 C9-10-10-27-1T 4x8GB @ 1.65V.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> My sig rig 3930k at 4.6 12 threads pointed to xpool
> 
> here is the .bat
> Only thing I did was raise the thread count.


Huh? Mine looks like this











I think it was mmcpool. How many MMC do you make per hour?


----------



## selk22

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Huh? Mine looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was mmcpool. How many MMC do you make per hour?






Yeah Xpool has there own 32 and 64bit miner that you can mess with.
Quote:


> here is my stats for 10-11ish hours
> 
> Balance: 0.459455
> 
> Unconfirmed: 0.459455
> 
> This Round Shares: 155
> 
> This Round Estimated Payout: 2.576279


I am not sure how up to date xpool is also I think the round estimated payout is what I would get if a block was solved right then? Not sure I have to re read the FAQ


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I got this after ~23 hrs



I only see the messages "Found Solution" and "PROOF OF WORK RESULT: Accepted". I don't see anything about shares at all. Are we mining the same thing lol.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

For the record, I'm a noob at this if you didn't guess already


----------



## selk22

Yeah just different miners I believe and pool layouts? I know this is MMC lol!

I may try your pool out to see how it pays out







What was the one you are on again?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

mmcpool


----------



## Willanhanyard

Did XPM difficulty just go down to what it was a few days ago? Very nice!


----------



## [CyGnus]

This is my ouput with 4770K @ 4.5GHz 7 Threads and 512M per thread Ram @ 2400MHz (Finetuning and hugepages64 enabled) on client M7i



I am considering building a dedicated 4770K rig for this +8 cores will be handy


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Huh? Mine looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was mmcpool. How many MMC do you make per hour?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I got this after ~23 hrs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only see the messages "Found Solution" and "PROOF OF WORK RESULT: Accepted". I don't see anything about shares at all. Are we mining the same thing lol.


I'd reccomend you switch to xpool, they have a windows miner now.
http://mmc.xpool.xram.co/assets/files/memoryminer-win.zip
http://mmc.xpool.xram.co/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> This is my ouput with 4770K @ 4.5GHz 7 Threads and 512M per thread Ram @ 2400MHz (Finetuning and hugepages64 enabled) on client M7i
> 
> 
> 
> I am considering building a dedicated 4770K rig for this +8 cores will be handy


I'd split between mmc and pts...

Dedicated 4p opteron rig would be epic







(I wanna build one with 6 gpus as well)


----------



## [CyGnus]

well power wise PTS only drains 144w for me at 397CPM


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Ivan, Is it that much better?


----------



## bond32

I'm considering primecoin... I typically mine quarkcoin. Running 4770k @ 4.9 ghz, 2x4gb tridentx @ xmp1 2400


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Ivan, Is it that much better?


Well if this chap with a 4.6ghz 3930k gets 14h/m...then either, the miner scales violently with clocks, or your minining software isn't using your cpu's full capabilities.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I'm considering primecoin... I typically mine quarkcoin. Running 4770k @ 4.9 ghz, 2x4gb tridentx @ xmp1 2400


Switch to mmc, you can trade them at bter.com...

http://mmc.xpool.xram.co/

http://www.memorycoin.info/


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Switch to mmc, you can trade them at bter.com...
> 
> http://mmc.xpool.xram.co/
> 
> http://www.memorycoin.info/


Thanks for the tip, i'll check it out.

Edit: Running, not sure how my stats compare but it says Shares: 5, 100%, 63.8/h, VL:5

Doesn't seem to be as taxing on the cpu as quark mining...


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Well if this chap with a 4.6ghz 3930k gets 14h/m...then either, the miner scales violently with clocks, or your minining software isn't using your cpu's full capabilities.


Well, it didn't turn out to be hash/min. It gave me 49.7/somthing

But only 0.8 MMC per hour. I think I'll return to mmcpool. It gives me ~1.1 coins per hour (though it keeps about 6 MMC in unconfirmed).

Both miners load all threads to 100% for some time and then drop to 0% for an instant. Not sure if that is normal.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Well, it didn't turn out to be hash/min. It gave me 49.7/somthing
> 
> But only 0.8 MMC per hour. I think I'll return to mmcpool. It gives me ~1.1 coins per hour (though it keeps about 6 MMC in unconfirmed).
> 
> Both miners load all threads to 100% for some time and then drop to 0% for an instant. Not sure if that is normal.


Interesting...mmcpool's interface is nicer if anything xD

I REALLY need a new water pump...losing out on mmc big time. My 4.65ghz 3820 would do alright.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Bmaverick has some cheap ddc1s for sale. I'm using one in my TC rig (Oleo).

http://bmaverickddcpumps.wordpress.com/buy-ddc-pumps-here/

But yeah, it would be nice if the value of MMC went up. 1.1 coin per hour wouldn't be bad at decent value


----------



## ZDngrfld

I hate that each different miner uses their own stats. It makes it hard to compare...


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Yeah it is. I was really thinking slk was doing some black magic getting 14 hash/m


----------



## spitty13

How much profit could one expect with a 2500k at 4.8 ghz mining XPM?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spitty13*
> 
> How much profit could one expect with a 2500k at 4.8 ghz mining XPM?


Something like 0.5 xpm per day, or close to that...I'd reccomend either PTS or MMC.


----------



## Coolwaters

using mmc-miner on extasie pool.

3770k @ 4.5ghz = 3.9 hash/m
2500k @ 4.5ghz = 2.3 hash/m
i7 930 @ 3.6ghz = 1.1 hash/m

is that normal? the 930 seems really low.


----------



## RadioDOT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Huh? Mine looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was mmcpool. How many MMC do you make per hour?


mmcpool is under construction now... and - no example config file in their zipped client software. I've written my own but the only answer I've got so far - "connection refused". Blademaster, won't you please post your config string? I'll try mmcpool because at xpool after approx. 12 hours I've got:

core i7-2640M, 8G RAM
3.0/h
rejected 17%.

it's too slow and now I can say all beeeeer-like software works poorly for me: too much rejections with the lack of speed and settings.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Well, mmcpool used to be worse but seems like the tables have turned.

Blademaster, apparently you need to run two instances, one for each cpu and assign affinity somehow.

On a side note, I left my vps mining pts at ypool, couldn't get mmc to work with it. (stupid ubuntu 12.04...tried to upgrade but I still couldn't get it to work)

PS: I love screen







ctrl+a d fun never gets old.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coolwaters*
> 
> using mmc-miner on extasie pool.
> 
> 3770k @ 4.5ghz = 3.9 hash/m
> 2500k @ 4.5ghz = 2.3 hash/m
> i7 930 @ 3.6ghz = 1.1 hash/m
> 
> is that normal? the 930 seems really low.


At those clocks the 2500K should be ~20% faster. Though I only know CPU performance based on FP32/64. Integer performance is pretty new to me. I see Bulldozer and Piledriver do surprisingly well sometimes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadioDOT*
> 
> mmcpool is under construction now... and - no example config file in their zipped client software. I've written my own but the only answer I've got so far - "connection refused". Blademaster, won't you please post your config string? I'll try mmcpool because at xpool after approx. 12 hours I've got:
> 
> core i7-2640M, 8G RAM
> 3.0/h
> rejected 17%.
> 
> it's too slow and now I can say all beeeeer-like software works poorly for me: too much rejections with the lack of speed and settings.


This is in miners_start

@rem motd

@echo *** MMCPOOL.COM ***
@echo Please replace our demo address with yours. You also need to
@echo change the number of threads that the miner should use.
@echo

:loop

minerd.exe --url http://work.mmcpool.com/ --user *wallet address* --threads 32

@echo Ooops
goto loop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Well, mmcpool used to be worse but seems like the tables have turned.
> 
> Blademaster, apparently you need to run two instances, one for each cpu and assign affinity somehow.
> 
> On a side note, I left my vps mining pts at ypool, couldn't get mmc to work with it. (stupid ubuntu 12.04...tried to upgrade but I still couldn't get it to work)
> 
> PS: I love screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ctrl+a d fun never gets old.


Not sure how I should do that as I run NUMA atm. Which means the CPUs are sharing memory based on latency and should increase bandwidth. I know PR_Imagery uses Process Lasso but that doesn't really work for me


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'd reccomend you switch to xpool, they have a windows miner now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Ivan, Is it that much better?


Just mined xpool for about 12 hours and then mmcpool now for about 12-13.. I can say that MMCpool is WAAAY better in terms of payout.. I have about 2 MMC from my 12 hours at xpool and about 5 from my 12 hours at MMCpool..

Just my opinion







but I am sticking with MMCpool for now!

Yeah its so dumb how on xpool im getting 14-15hash then on MMCpool I get about 5.8-6.2 but yield much better payouts.


----------



## mav2000

Anyone have an idea as to how to make the batch file for the new PTC miner? Seems to be different from normal.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadioDOT*
> 
> try to calculate expected cpm (passmark's cpubenchmark*0.025) and power consumption. for example, imho AMD CPUs are less profitable because of power-eating reason. but I didn't try them undervolted.


According to this, it's ~360 for a P4 @ 3.0Ghz. 360*0.025 is ~9 CPM with ~82W of power usage (CPU only).

I'm not at home to look at the numbers, but what does that equate to?


----------



## ZDngrfld

The initial investment is a nice number, but you're going to be paying out the ears for power. You'll probably be over 100 watts from the wall. My V2 Xeons use 345 watts, but pump out over 60x the CPM the P4 does. Older procs just aren't anywhere near as efficient.


----------



## RadioDOT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> According to this, it's ~360 for a P4 @ 3.0Ghz. 360*0.025 is ~9 CPM with ~82W of power usage (CPU only).
> 
> I'm not at home to look at the numbers, but what does that equate to?


yeah 360*0.025=9 cpm (approx., needed to be tested but the exponent will be of that kind). 9cpm vs ~270...280cpm bought for ~$600 (core i7 4770+8G of good speedy RAM). shortly, you'll never pay back wasted power


----------



## ForceProjection

Well guys, I can tell you after testing last night, that if you have a STARS arch chip, don't bother with MMC mining at all. Running it on 5 cores of my 1090T @ 4.29 Ghz (one core in reserve for for cgminer/gpu mining), & both cores of my AMD x2 270 @ 3.4 Ghz (in the NAS server), hash rate was a pathetic 1.52 H/m & 0.28 H/m respectively. They do far, far better on PTS contrasted with my 3570k than with MMC.

So both my Thuban & Athalon II chips are pointed at ypool's PTS pool instead...


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Yeah I figured something was fishy with it but I am not looking to go back at this point. After 10 hours on MMC at xpool I am pulling 14.7/h with my sig rig. I much prefer this to PTS right now and I have done everything with my PTS config I could from ypool and nothing helped net better results besides increasing thread count and -F option would instantly close the CMD prompt.. It was a pain and this is working great so MMC it is


Same here cant write the bat file. Can someone help?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

You need a new miner program for PTS in order to run the bat file (but will not accept -m512 flags anymore). Get it from ypool.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'll post my yam pts optimized miner batch later today. it's way better than jhprotominer. problem is it's not as intuitive for non programmers


----------



## [CyGnus]

*ivanlabrie* its well worth the trouble here is my final output after all configs in place (4770K 7 Threads 512M):


----------



## ivanlabrie

amazing


----------



## legoman786

Would it make sense to drop USD$200 on a *used* Dell PowerEdge II with the following specs:

1U Rackmount
2x Intel Xeon E5310 Quad Core CPUs @ 1.6GHz
16GB Fully Buffered DDR2 (32 GB Supported)
2x 146GB 15K RPM 3.5" SAS
Optical Drive DVD/CDRW
RAID Perc 5i Controller, 256MB Memory + Battery
Really weighing my options here.

Ivan, what are your numbers (per config) like through WarriorVPS?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

No, especially not for the power consumption. It's basically 2x Core 2 Quad at 1.6GHz 65nm. Should be about as fast as a Phenom II X4 955 or Q9650 etc.


----------



## ZDngrfld

And especially not if you're going to want to do MMC since anything below 5600 series Xeons don't have AES support.


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'll post my yam pts optimized miner batch later today. it's way better than jhprotominer. problem is it's not as intuitive for non programmers


Heh, I dl'd it last night, haven't had time to mess with it yet. Looking good from what [CyGnus] posted though, vs. his previous results.







Might have to get right on that...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Would it make sense to drop USD$200 on a *used* Dell PowerEdge II with the following specs:
> 
> 1U Rackmount
> 2x Intel Xeon E5310 Quad Core CPUs @ 1.6GHz
> 16GB Fully Buffered DDR2 (32 GB Supported)
> 2x 146GB 15K RPM 3.5" SAS
> Optical Drive DVD/CDRW
> RAID Perc 5i Controller, 256MB Memory + Battery
> Really weighing my options here.
> 
> Ivan, what are your numbers (per config) like through WarriorVPS?


I wouldn't reccomend Warrior...too expensive and too little ram for pts (could get 1 thread with 512mb to run, 14cpm). Maybe mmc is better, not sure since I couldn't get it to work yet. (stupid ubuntu 12.04, I upgraded the kernel to 13.04 technically but it's still not working, or not doing nothing apparently)

Your best bet is getting an x79 board and an engineering xeon 8 core from fleabay...those go for 168usd, literally.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I wouldn't reccomend Warrior...too expensive and too little ram for pts (could get 1 thread with 512mb to run, 14cpm). Maybe mmc is better, not sure since I couldn't get it to work yet. (stupid ubuntu 12.04, I upgraded the kernel to 13.04 technically but it's still not working, or not doing nothing apparently)
> 
> Your best bet is getting an x79 board and an engineering xeon 8 core from fleabay...those go for 168usd, literally.


So, then, what VPS *is* recommended?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Yep, yam config is wrinkling my brain


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> So, then, what VPS *is* recommended?


Not sure I'd reccomend anything other than just buying hardware...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Yep, yam config is wrinkling my brain


I got it now...just edit the yam.cfg file with nano or whatever then copy/paste that file inside the folder containing the yam executable.
Run yam -c config.cfg or whatever and bingo.

The readme helps, but you'll truly figure it out once you edit that cfg file.

Here's my current bash thingie:

Code:



Code:


./yam -M xpt2h://ivanfernandez.ivanlabriepts:[email protected]:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts -t 1 -P pts:av=0&m=512


----------



## PR-Imagery

Couldn't figure out how to actually get it to run with the cfg

I did this using that in a .bat:

yam.exe -M xpt2h://Sumol.pts2:*@mining.ypool.net:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts -t 4 -P pts:av=0&m=512

Seems to be working, had to restart it a few times.

Seeing 160-180cpms so far, thats up from the 140average with jhP.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Not sure I'd reccomend anything other than just buying hardware...


Something like these then?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DELL-POWEREDGE-C1100-1U-2x-XEON-X5650-2-66GHZ-SIX-CORE-CPUS-36GB-MEM-4x-TRAYS-/380689127158?pt=COMP_EN_Servers&hash=item58a2d716f6

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dell-PowerEdge-C1100-Server-CS24-TY-2x-Intel-Xeon-L5639-Six-Hex-Core-48GB-Perc-6-/131082377645?pt=COMP_EN_Servers&hash=item1e851e59ad


----------



## TheBlademaster01

@legoman786

The first one is legit, the second one not so much. I think a 2600/3770K would be faster than 2x L5639s


----------



## [CyGnus]

This client is real good i am amazed how i am getting 400+CPM with it with the right configs







its well worth the hassle to get it working right

418CPM (DDR3 2400MHz)


----------



## RadioDOT

thank you guys! now it works. I'm trying yam at the i7 2640M 8G RAM so no hugepage memory allowed with error 1450. will write results after fine tuning complete...


----------



## Coolwaters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Just mined xpool for about 12 hours and then mmcpool now for about 12-13.. I can say that MMCpool is WAAAY better in terms of payout.. I have about 2 MMC from my 12 hours at xpool and about 5 from my 12 hours at MMCpool..
> 
> Just my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I am sticking with MMCpool for now!
> 
> Yeah its so dumb how on xpool im getting 14-15hash then on MMCpool I get about 5.8-6.2 but yield much better payouts.


i would try MMCpool but its down...


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Oh, I'm connected to mmcpool just fine. It was down some time last night for me though.


----------



## fragamemnon

So what is this new miner again?


----------



## Coolwaters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> @legoman786
> 
> The first one is legit, the second one not so much. I think a 2600/3770K would be faster than 2x L5639s


yeah that default speed is crippling.

i would just grab 2 L5639s for ~$250 but a unlocked MB is like $300.
i wonder if your able to OC it to at least 3.6

would be nice for folding for sure


----------



## Coolwaters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Oh, I'm connected to mmcpool just fine. It was down some time last night for me though.


i just check and its still down


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> So what is this new miner again?












New miner???

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coolwaters*
> 
> yeah that default speed is crippling.
> 
> i would just grab 2 L5639s for ~$250 but a unlocked MB is like $300.
> i wonder if your able to OC it to at least 3.6
> 
> would be nice for folding for sure


Well, I'd figure that they would clock to 3.5 - 4 GHz on something like an SR-2 but not in that Dell Poweredge and on that cooling lol









That would put them on par with my 2665s I guess (4GHz that is)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coolwaters*
> 
> i just check and its still down


How do you check?


----------



## Coolwaters

http://mmc-pool.com/index.php


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Oh lol, I thought you were talking about this

http://mmcpool.com/


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Oh lol, I thought you were talking about this
> 
> http://mmcpool.com/


Thats the one I was referencing


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> So what is this new miner again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New miner???
Click to expand...











That yam stuff.








Makes me curious.


----------



## RadioDOT

ok, new yam miner after 2 hours of choosing proper algorhytm increased i7 2640M's productivity by over 20%. very nice. Now it's 106 at the 2800MHz instead of its max 3600. just nice.

soon I'll post new PTS empirical productivity coefficient for this miner.


----------



## ivanlabrie

optimized pts miner. I think mmc is still better, but since you can redeem mmc by owning pts (read up on DACs St the pts site), maybe mining pts and holding is smarter.

I wouldn't recommend stuff older than sandy bridge or pile driver honestly. I've seen the numbers and the best value would be lots of fx8320 or 4770ks, maybe 2p es xeons from eBay (168usd, look up Intel es 2011), specially if you own an x79 board already and you have a quad like I do.


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadioDOT*
> 
> ok, new yam miner after 2 hours of choosing proper algorhytm increased i7 2640M's productivity by over 20%. very nice. Now it's 106 at the 2800MHz instead of its max 3600. just nice.
> 
> soon I'll post new PTS empirical productivity coefficient for this miner.


Can you post the bat file?


----------



## PR-Imagery

YAM very frequently stops mining for me. It's running but not doing anything.

Overall there wasn't a major difference using this over jhP on my 2600k, i3 is seeing a steady 117cpms, up from the 80-90cpm is was getting on jhP.


----------



## Coolwaters

for MMC why is my i7 930 at 3.6ghz running so slow.?
0.8-1.0 HPM

my 2500k at 4.5ghz is getting 2.3 HPM
and 3770k at 4.5ghz 7 threads is getting 3.3HPM..


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coolwaters*
> 
> for MMC why is my i7 930 at 3.6ghz running so slow.?
> 0.8-1.0 HPM
> 
> my 2500k at 4.5ghz is getting 2.3 HPM
> and 3770k at 4.5ghz 7 threads is getting 3.3HPM..


930 doesn't support AES


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Oh, I thought Nehalem had it as well. Seems to be from Westmere on then.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Oh, I thought Nehalem had it as well. Seems to be from Westmere on then.


You got it. Westmere/Gulftown is when it was introduced


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> @legoman786
> 
> The first one is legit, the second one not so much. I think a 2600/3770K would be faster than 2x L5639s


So, low power Xeons (with AES-NI support) are a no-go.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coolwaters*
> 
> yeah that default speed is crippling.
> 
> i would just grab 2 L5639s for ~$250 but a unlocked MB is like $300.
> i wonder if your able to OC it to at least 3.6
> 
> would be nice for folding for sure


LOL! Can't overclock server boards, let alone keep them properly cooled in a rack enclosure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Well, I'd figure that they would clock to 3.5 - 4 GHz on something like an SR-2 but not in that Dell Poweredge and on that cooling lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would put them on par with my 2665s I guess (4GHz that is)


That's the reason I'm looking for a used rack/tower server. Off lease servers, fully loaded for our purposes, are more cost efficient, the way I look at it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> You got it. Westmere/Gulftown is when it was introduced


Xeons with AES support in servers are a little more pricey than what I was originally ballparking.

Still, with tax season right around the corner (US)... I can spend a few $$$. The wife said I could.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> So, low power Xeons (with AES-NI support) are a no-go.


I'm not sure, they might not be bad. My E5-2448Ls are doing ~ 7hash/min. They only consume ~230 watts... I've been thinking of snagging up some L5639s or L5640s to see how they do. I have a few LGA 1366 servers that I could throw them in.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Xeons with AES support in servers are a little more pricey than what I was originally ballparking.


That 1U with the X5650s is a pretty decent price. I hope you're not planning on running a 1U within earshot...


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> I'm not sure, they might not be bad. My E5-2448Ls are doing ~ 7hash/min. They only consume ~230 watts... I've been thinking of snagging up some L5639s or L5640s to see how they do. I have a few LGA 1366 servers that I could throw them in.
> That 1U with the X5650s is a pretty decent price. I hope you're not planning on running a 1U within earshot...


They're gonna be in the closets.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> So, low power Xeons (with AES-NI support) are a no-go.
> LOL! Can't overclock server boards, let alone keep them properly cooled in a rack enclosure.
> That's the reason I'm looking for a used rack/tower server. Off lease servers, fully loaded for our purposes, are more cost efficient, the way I look at it.
> Xeons with AES support in servers are a little more pricey than what I was originally ballparking.
> 
> Still, with tax season right around the corner (US)... I can spend a few $$$. The wife said I could.


I just meant that the 5650 Power edge was the better choice. L5639 at stock aren't that special though. They are 2.1GHz Westmere procs. I don't think it would do more than an OC'ed 2600K etc. Overclocked is a different story.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I just meant that the 5650 Power edge was the better choice. L5639 at stock aren't that special though. They are 2.1GHz Westmere procs. I don't think it would do more than an OC'ed 2600K etc. Overclocked is a different story.


So, you're saying that 12 threads @ 2.1Ghz with 2GB RAM allocated per will be outperformed by 8 threads of an OC'd 2600K? At least the L5639.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

24 Threads at 2.1GHz Westmere arch is about equal to 8 Sandy threads at 4.7-5GHz. A stock 3930K would easily outperform it.

My 32 Sandy Threads at 2.5GHz would also hardly be faster than a 6GHz ish 4930K. In fact, some 3930K come pretty close. I'm getting about 9 hash/min on my CPUs. And 510 CPM in jhp miner.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

You can check relative performance pretty easily btw. Cinebench results are indicative for overall perofrmance. What it doesn't take into account however is memory bandwidth, which should be in favor of multiprocessor systems. But from what I've noticed mining likes latency more than bandwidth.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> 24 Threads at 2.1GHz Westmere arch is about equal to 8 Sandy threads at 4.7-5GHz. A stock 3930K would easily outperform it.
> 
> My 32 Sandy Threads at 2.5GHz would also hardly be faster than a 6GHz ish 4930K. In fact, some 3930K come pretty close. I'm getting about 9 hash/min on my CPUs. And 510 CPM in jhp miner.


L5639

http://www.overclock.net/t/1160043/top-30-cinebench-r11-5-cpu-scores/0_100#post_15864551

http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2339944 2.) TerryMatthews | 2x Intel Xeon LL5639| 2.96GHz| 16.45

3930K

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/4435/intel_core_i7_3930k_lga_2011_cpu_review/index6.html 10.19

http://cpuboss.com/cpu/Intel-Core-i7-3930K 10.44

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpus/2011/11/14/intel-sandy-bridge-e-review/12 10.15

Seems to me that the 3930K is *slower* than 2x L5639. But, it's 2 sockets vs 1 socket. Still, that server is cheaper than building a whole new rig (w/case and GPU).

EDIT: Let's add 2x X5650's.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYmZBQIRZVU 14.17

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpus/2010/03/31/amd-opteron-6174-vs-intel-xeon-x5650-review/6 14.42


----------



## ZDngrfld

Both of those Cinebench results are from OCed L5639s. The all core turbo speed is probably somewhere around 2.4GHz.


----------



## RadioDOT

by now for me new Ypool YAM miner gives 22...30% to CPM for my little farm.
but I still wonder, talking about PTS mining, if there are "hidden" performance improvements when using multiple Intel Core 3rd/4th gen CPU systems vs bunch of almost same ordinary singles?


----------



## ZDngrfld

Memorycoin miners with AMD GPUs that have over 2GB of memory might want to give this a shot. http://mmc.1gh.com/. This pool operator made a GPU miner that is churning out some nice numbers...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Memorycoin miners with AMD GPUs that have over 2GB of memory might want to give this a shot. http://mmc.1gh.com/. This pool operator made a GPU miner that is churning out some nice numbers...


Yep, seen it today, seems to be pretty good (not sure if the numbers are representative of performance though).
Haven't tested it yet...


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> L5639
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1160043/top-30-cinebench-r11-5-cpu-scores/0_100#post_15864551
> 
> http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2339944 2.) TerryMatthews | 2x Intel Xeon LL5639| 2.96GHz| 16.45
> 
> 3930K
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/4435/intel_core_i7_3930k_lga_2011_cpu_review/index6.html 10.19
> 
> http://cpuboss.com/cpu/Intel-Core-i7-3930K 10.44
> 
> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpus/2011/11/14/intel-sandy-bridge-e-review/12 10.15
> 
> Seems to me that the 3930K is *slower* than 2x L5639. But, it's 2 sockets vs 1 socket. Still, that server is cheaper than building a whole new rig (w/case and GPU).
> 
> EDIT: Let's add 2x X5650's.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYmZBQIRZVU 14.17
> 
> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpus/2010/03/31/amd-opteron-6174-vs-intel-xeon-x5650-review/6 14.42


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Both of those Cinebench results are from OCed L5639s. The all core turbo speed is probably somewhere around 2.4GHz.


First of all this ^









But in general, It's not my intention of downplaying L5639s lol. If you think it's the best option then frankly you should disregard my opinion. I don't really have a problem with that, but I was just trying to elaborate.

My point was more that a dual socket 2.1GHz Westmere system isn't as fast and cost effective as you would think. X5650 and L5639 would perform the same at the same clocks so I don't even think you should compare overclocked results between the two since the performance difference is going to be due to clocks and ram differences.

Other than that the X5650 has a higher multi so would perform better out of the box. We were initially comparing 2 poweredges after all.

I did some tests switching from a 5.2GHz 2600K system to a 2x 2.5GHz 2665 system and I noticed that in multiprocessing my Xeons were about ~95% faster than my OC'ed 2600K. Which kind of makes sense since it has 4x the exact same execution units and slightly less than 1/2 the clock speed (check Pernod build log in sig).

In threaded tests and latency bound tests the 2600K even pulled ahead. In sheer bandwidth the dual Xeons destoy the 2600K setup because of ~100GB/s bandwidth vs ~29GB/s on the 2600K. But the best part was efficiency. My 2600K overclocked pulled a tad more power from the wall vs the Xeons









It all the depends on the use cases for the system how much you are going to get out of it. If you can get around the same kind of performance out of a single newer processor, that would typically be the best option in my experience.


----------



## legoman786

I was talking mostly in terms of efficiency as I will *not* be overclocking. I want a "set it and forget it" deal. That is the main reason I am looking at servers with dual Xeons. If somebody can provide a better solution, with sheer number crunching which is what Xeons are primarily designed to do, I'll listen.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Well, then I'd go with my first post regarding this matter.

The 2x X5650s Poweredge.


----------



## RadioDOT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Can you post the bat file?


Code:



Code:


yam.exe -M xpt2h://SerKo.2640m_PTS:[email protected]:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts -t 4 -P pts:av=0&m=512

after the tuning process type your AV into the .bat file.


----------



## antonio8

If this is still up and going I'd be willing to give it a shot. Never done it but will try and figure it out.

I have an AMD 8350 stock. Which coin is better to go with? Will I be able to still use the computer or let it be?

I am currently mining on it now with just graphic card. Don't know if that will affect it.

Any advise?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> If this is still up and going I'd be willing to give it a shot. Never done it but will try and figure it out.
> 
> I have an AMD 8350 stock. Which coin is better to go with? Will I be able to still use the computer or let it be?
> 
> I am currently mining on it now with just graphic card. Don't know if that will affect it.
> 
> Any advise?


You have to mine on either 7 or 6 threads...not sure if 7 will affect the extra core used for cgminer.

Try memorycoin 2.0 or protoshares.

Pool: ypool.net and http://mmcpool.com/ or extasie.net


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> If this is still up and going I'd be willing to give it a shot. Never done it but will try and figure it out.
> 
> I have an AMD 8350 stock. Which coin is better to go with? Will I be able to still use the computer or let it be?
> 
> I am currently mining on it now with just graphic card. Don't know if that will affect it.
> 
> Any advise?
> 
> 
> 
> You have to mine on either 7 or 6 threads...not sure if 7 will affect the extra core used for cgminer.
> 
> Try memorycoin 2.0 or protoshares.
> 
> Pool: ypool.net and http://mmcpool.com/ or extasie.net
Click to expand...

Ok to mine along side with scrypt mining on a gpu?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Ok to mine along side with scrypt mining on a gpu?


Sure, just leave a core free...same as xpm.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

EARNINGS
44.9233 MMC Paid
0.2671 MMC Current balance
3.3566 MMC Unconfirmed

Is it just me or is payout getting less very quickly on mmcpool?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> EARNINGS
> 44.9233 MMC Paid
> 0.2671 MMC Current balance
> 3.3566 MMC Unconfirmed
> 
> Is it just me or is payout getting less very quickly on mmcpool?


Someone made a gpuminer, that might be the problem...not sure if it'll hurt profitability a lot though.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Why would they do that







?

Best to switch to PTS then eh? If difficulty is getting up and these coins remain 0.00072 BTC then i don't see a lot of point in mining these at this rate.

I think I'm getting an MMC per 2 hrs now


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You have to mine on either 7 or 6 threads...not sure if 7 will affect the extra core used for cgminer.
> 
> Try memorycoin 2.0 or protoshares.
> 
> Pool: ypool.net and http://mmcpool.com/ or extasie.net


Went to the site and downloaded the file. I don't see hoe to "register" on the site to get my address/user name to put in .bat file.

Am I to do this on mmcpool or the ypool.net? I am a little confused.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

You get the address from your wallet.

You can download it here

http://www.memorycoin.org/downloads/memorycoin.zip

That is memorycoin.

You can mine ProtoShares and Primecoins over at ypool.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> You get the address from your wallet.
> 
> You can download it here
> 
> http://www.memorycoin.org/downloads/memorycoin.zip
> 
> That is memorycoin.
> 
> You can mine ProtoShares and Primecoins over at ypool.


Which is best to mine? Or is it personal preference?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I'm not sure myself. It definitely used to be MMC (MemoryCoins) but my production seems to have stagnated heavily. I'm thinking of switching to an optimized form of PTS (ProtoShares) but I'm not really sure how to so so yet.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'm currently mining mmc with 6 280x so yeah, don't think that's gonna last. price might increase though. I'll hold the coins and see.
have an i5 4430 mining too. pulling 1.38h/m over at mmc.1gh.com


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I'm not sure myself. It definitely used to be MMC (MemoryCoins) but my production seems to have stagnated heavily. I'm thinking of switching to an optimized form of PTS (ProtoShares) but I'm not really sure how to so so yet.


I've dropped a bit myself. Although I'm seeing a lot of 502 Bad Gateway messages on my clients, maybe their DDOS protection is mad at me.
Quote:


> The server is under DDoS protection. If you can't connect to it, then please send me your IP address. Email: [email protected] QQ: 2102323345


----------



## RadioDOT

looking at all the heap of currencies here http://coinmarketcap.com/ I wonder if there are any other currencies to mine by CPU except XPM, PTS or MMC. does anyone know?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'm currently mining mmc with 6 280x so yeah, don't think that's gonna last. price might increase though. I'll hold the coins and see.
> have an i5 4430 mining too. pulling 1.38h/m over at mmc.1gh.com


Ivan, Y DO U DO DIS







?

Definitely switching back to PTS in a couple of minutes when I've reached 50 coins









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> I've dropped a bit myself. Although I'm seeing a lot of 502 Bad Gateway messages on my clients, maybe their DDOS protection is mad at me.


Haven't had that. Still at 8.8 hash/m but not seeing a lot of transactions.


----------



## antonio8

OK.

I finally just got it up and running. Well hopefully it is running correct.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Looks like it


----------



## antonio8

What is the difference from "Found solution" and "Found Share"?

Is "Found Share" like finding a block?


----------



## ivanlabrie

no clue...

and Blade master: cause I can?








I'll probably go back to pts on CPU too. have yet to oc that i5 4430...


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadioDOT*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> yam.exe -M xpt2h://SerKo.2640m_PTS:my[email protected]:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts -t 4 -P pts:av=0&m=512
> 
> after the tuning process type your AV into the .bat file.


Started mining with this one and even after doing the auto tuning and choosing AV=21, it seems to be slower for me. I was averaging between 230-240 cpm and now its doing around 220 cpm.


----------



## RadioDOT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Started mining with this one and even after doing the auto tuning and choosing AV=21, it seems to be slower for me. I was averaging between 230-240 cpm and now its doing around 220 cpm.


for me, yam gains over20% more than jh miner: not fully dedicated xeon 1245v2 8 threads 238 cpm vs. 293 cpm.


----------



## mav2000

Hmm..funny, I cant think what the problem could be. Maybe not really optimised for Ivy yet....probably, unless my bat file needs something else.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

@[CyGnus]

How do you enable large paging in Window?


----------



## ZL1MD

no one worried about the fact that yam is a closed source miner ?
just curious as i for one worry a bit about that


----------



## Allan P

Hi everyone. I'm new to mining in general. I've gotten this set up for the Beer Pool. Can you explain to me why it's having an issue with connecting to the server?


----------



## ZL1MD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allan P*
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. I'm new to mining in general. I've gotten this set up for the Beer Pool. Can you explain to me why it's having an issue with connecting to the server?


seems its not reaching the IP, check you firewall settings, make sure the process is allowed access outside


----------



## Allan P

That's weird. I've disable my firewall and antivirus just to see what would happen only to get no different result. sorta stumped


----------



## ZL1MD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allan P*
> 
> That's weird. I've disable my firewall and antivirus just to see what would happen only to get no different result. sorta stumped


hmmm, may be something with the miner then, what are you trying to mine anyway ? and what setup you have ?


----------



## Allan P

I want to mine Primecoins. Setup is Phenom 2 965 BE, Gigabyte 970A-UD3, G.Skill value ram, EVGA GTX 650 and Corsair RM850 PSU


----------



## MrDucktape

Is there a calculator somewhere arround where I can see the profit I'd make with my CPU mining this coins?


----------



## ZL1MD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allan P*
> 
> I want to mine Primecoins. Setup is Phenom 2 965 BE, Gigabyte 970A-UD3, G.Skill value ram, EVGA GTX 650 and Corsair RM850 PSU


32 or 64 bit ? setups good for 64bit stuff and should work, i wonder why its errorring, double check your bat file, maybe you missed something
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrDucktape*
> 
> Is there a calculator somewhere arround where I can see the profit I'd make with my CPU mining this coins?


for PTS/XPM I dont know any myself, for MMC you can check at memorycoin.info
keep in mind its all an estimate and with difficulties changing and prices changing its hard to estimate it past a week or so really


----------



## MrDucktape

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZL1MD*
> 
> 32 or 64 bit ? setups good for 64bit stuff and should work, i wonder why its errorring, double check your bat file, maybe you missed something
> for PTS/XPM I dont know any myself, for MMC you can check at memorycoin.info
> keep in mind its all an estimate and with difficulties changing and prices changing its hard to estimate it past a week or so really


If I mine with my 980x can I expect somewhat near 19.08 $ per day? cause that seems like a lot more than I'm getting with my Radeon HD 6970 mining FTC. I know it depends on pricing of currency, difficulty, etc... but is that even close to realistic?


----------



## ZL1MD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrDucktape*
> 
> If I mine with my 980x can I expect somewhat near 19.08 $ per day? cause that seems like a lot more than I'm getting with my Radeon HD 6970 mining FTC. I know it depends on pricing of currency, difficulty, etc... but is that even close to realistic?


well depends what that cpu can pull, i dont see it in the database, how did you figure 19$/day ?
Id estimate closer to $4/day; its 6+6 but its nehalem architecture so id estimate it close to an ivy bridge 4+4 @ 4.4 (my cpu)

p.s. why u mining ftc for anyway ? ltc is even better atm, let alone an autotrade pool such a middlecoin


----------



## MrDucktape

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZL1MD*
> 
> well depends what that cpu can pull, i dont see it in the database, how did you figure 19$/day ?
> Id estimate closer to $4/day; its 6+6 but its nehalem architecture so id estimate it close to an ivy bridge 4+4 @ 4.4 (my cpu)
> 
> p.s. why u mining ftc for anyway ? ltc is even better atm, let alone an autotrade pool such a middlecoin


Looked up for 980x hashrate and saw this:

https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Mining_hardware_comparison

I imagine that, with a performance inbetween those and using that calculator I get 19$/day without counting in electrical bill.


----------



## ZL1MD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrDucktape*
> 
> Looked up for 980x hashrate and saw this:
> 
> https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Mining_hardware_comparison
> 
> I imagine that, with a performance inbetween those and using that calculator I get 19$/day without counting in electrical bill.


no no, thats scrypt hash, these coins are not scrypt, there is a calc and a mini-db on their site, they dont have the 980x in there, but if its at say 4ghz im sure its about same as an ivy at 4.4 so about 4h/m or about 4usd a day


----------



## MrDucktape

Ok thank you! Then I'm not even going to try it jejejeje


----------



## ZL1MD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrDucktape*
> 
> Ok thank you! Then I'm not even going to try it jejejeje


lol, alrite







btw LTC man or go to middlecoin.com and mine the most profitable and get paid in btc, no point in ftc, its profitability is too low right now and i dont think the coin will skyrocket any time soon


----------



## Allan P

I'm using the 64 bit version. Using PPCoin Wallet for the address


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allan P*
> 
> I'm using the 64 bit version. Using PPCoin Wallet for the address


You need to be using a Primecoin wallet, not PPCoin.


----------



## Allan P

Will I need to make some config file for Primecoin? I've tried it first but couldn't ever get it to work. All I get is "Out of Sync" and "0 Active Connections to Primecoin network." Sorry for all of the questions and thank you for the help.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Zdngr, do you know how to turn on large paging in Windows 7?


----------



## ZDngrfld

You just have to let it sync. It'll take a while to catch up. If you click the receive tab you'll see your Primecoin address. That's the address you want to use when you setup your miner.


----------



## ZL1MD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allan P*
> 
> Will I need to make some config file for Primecoin? I've tried it first but couldn't ever get it to work. All I get is "Out of Sync" and "0 Active Connections to Primecoin network." Sorry for all of the questions and thank you for the help.


what do you plan to use to trade this for bitcoin/usd ? i suggest you use your exchange address, thats what i do
open an account with btc-e or bter and then use the deposit address directly, simple and convenient

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Zdngr, do you know how to turn on large paging in Windows 7?


blade what are you trying to achieve anyway ? maxmem from boot.ini should fix that


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Well my CPM per chip seems a bit low when I compare it to CyGnus' results and he mentioned some thing about hugepages64 or something. So I figured I was missing something



This is what I get atm. Both nodes at 15 threads


----------



## ZL1MD

AFAIK, avoiding paging is actually the idea, I heard a good tip for high number of threads is to run two instances, one for 90% of the threads at a standard mem setting and the last 10% at a lower mem setting not to fill the whole ram and end up paging

btw out of curiosity, how much actual PTS per day do you see with your c/m ?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I'm not sure. I only started mining PTS since this morning at these settings. I started with 0.3PTS and now I have 0.7 PTS.

I'll leave the PC at all threads overnight. Currently I'm getting 809CPM everything combined. Though it seemed like the node with less CPM found the most shares for some reason


----------



## ZL1MD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I'm not sure. I only started mining PTS since this morning at these settings. I started with 0.3PTS and now I have 0.7 PTS.
> 
> I'll leave the PC at all threads overnight. Currently I'm getting 809CPM everything combined. Though it seemed like the node with less CPM found the most shares for some reason


simple -luck








often the case in this game, hek was the same for the goldrush miners


----------



## ivanlabrie

linux is always easier to setup for specific stuff like this... I'm working on making a 64 bit live distro with both GPU and CPU miners bundled a la bamt. I'll let you know when I make done progress. I'll post at btctalk as well.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Well my CPM per chip seems a bit low when I compare it to CyGnus' results and he mentioned some thing about hugepages64 or something. So I figured I was missing something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I get atm. Both nodes at 15 threads


I have googled and can't find the yam miner you are using. All I can find is the version for linux.

Do you have a link?


----------



## ZL1MD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> I have googled and can't find the yam miner you are using. All I can find is the version for linux.
> 
> Do you have a link?


there you go, but yam is only for ypool afaik

https://mega.co.nz/#F!h0tkXSxZ!f62uoUXogkxQmP2xO8Ib-g


----------



## ZDngrfld

https://mega.co.nz/#F!h0tkXSxZ!f62uoUXogkxQmP2xO8Ib-g


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZL1MD*
> 
> there you go, but yam is only for ypool afaik
> 
> https://mega.co.nz/#F!h0tkXSxZ!f62uoUXogkxQmP2xO8Ib-g


Thanks.

I am there mining pts.

Just wanted to see if this was better than jhProtominer.

Just trying to figure out how to set the yam up now.


----------



## ZL1MD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I am there mining pts.
> 
> Just wanted to see if this was better than jhProtominer.
> 
> Just trying to figure out how to set the yam up now.


quite simple actually, the package will have a yam.cfg file, edit that, add your worker in there, save and run a new .bat file or direct command line like so:

yam.exe -c yam.cfg

no exe for linux


----------



## Willanhanyard

Dang look at the massive jump in XPM today!


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZL1MD*
> 
> quite simple actually, the package will have a yam.cfg file, edit that, add your worker in there, save and run a new .bat file or direct command line like so:
> 
> yam.exe -c yam.cfg
> 
> no exe for linux


I am a little slow on these things that are new to me.

I tried to edit it but the screen comes up and goes off. I can't read why it is closing but here is what I have:

threads = *4*
mining-params = pts:av=0&m=512
mine = xpt2h://*"worker name"*.pts_1:[email protected]:8080/pts
mine = xpt2://*"Protoshare wallet address"*:[email protected]:28988/pts
#proxy = socks4a://127.0.0.1:9150
compact-stats = 1

I take it the bold is what I was supposed to change. I tried a .bat file since that is the only thing I have tried.


----------



## ZL1MD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> I am a little slow on these things that are new to me.
> 
> I tried to edit it but the screen comes up and goes off. I can't read why it is closing but here is what I have:
> 
> threads = *4*
> mining-params = pts:av=0&m=512
> mine = xpt2h://*"worker name"*.pts_1:[email protected]:8080/pts
> mine = xpt2://*"Protoshare wallet address"*:[email protected]:28988/pts
> #proxy = socks4a://127.0.0.1:9150
> compact-stats = 1
> 
> I take it the bold is what I was supposed to change. I tried a .bat file since that is the only thing I have tried.


yam.cfg:

threads = 4
mining-params = pts:av=0&m=512
mine = xpt2h://USER.MINER[email protected]:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts
compact-stats = 1

yam.bat

yam --config yam.cfg


----------



## ZL1MD

this line : "mine = xpt2://"Protoshare wallet address":[email protected]:28988/pts" is a donation address to which the miner mines automatically, you either delete it entirely or you leave it intact as it was with its wallet, that IP is a private pool


----------



## Willanhanyard

I am mining XPM on beer and am just reaching 6XPM which has taken over a week. I am getting a but over 0.001XPM/h. It seems like I should be getting a lot more than this. Anyone feel the same?


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ZL1MD*
> 
> quite simple actually, the package will have a yam.cfg file, edit that, add your worker in there, save and run a new .bat file or direct command line like so:
> 
> yam.exe -c yam.cfg
> 
> no exe for linux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a little slow on these things that are new to me.
> 
> I tried to edit it but the screen comes up and goes off. I can't read why it is closing but here is what I have:
> 
> threads = *4*
> mining-params = pts:av=0&m=512
> mine = xpt2h://*"worker name"*.pts_1:[email protected]:8080/pts
> mine = xpt2://*"Protoshare wallet address"*:[email protected]:28988/pts
> #proxy = socks4a://127.0.0.1:9150
> compact-stats = 1
> 
> I take it the bold is what I was supposed to change. I tried a .bat file since that is the only thing I have tried.
Click to expand...

Make sure the yam.exe is in the same directory with the .bat and .cfg files, unless you specify the full paths in the batch file.









I'm testing it right now, was running @ ~256.3cpm average with the old miner when running 4 threads, low process priority. Right now I'm still running the algorithm variation optimization, so I will post in a couple of hours.

On a side note, I was able to dish out between 5 and 6% performance (CPM wise; and on the old miner) when tweaking my RAM.
The new settings:


Perhaps I can squeeze out even more performance, but we will see - it took me a good 4 hours of playing around for these settings.
And 2400MHz with CL <12 was impossible for me.







Even with 1.75V going through the modules and 1.1V on the IMC.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZL1MD*
> 
> there you go, but yam is only for ypool afaik
> 
> https://mega.co.nz/#F!h0tkXSxZ!f62uoUXogkxQmP2xO8Ib-g


^Yeah, that's the one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZL1MD*
> 
> simple -luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> often the case in this game, hek was the same for the goldrush miners


Well, what are the odds lol







? Left it on like this overnight. Also here, the lowest CPM wins


----------



## Kenerd

guys anyway not to have my 4770k 4.7 at 1.356 not reach 95 when mining PTS damn AVX should I just back off my oc and voltage managed BALANCE (PTS)
0.00006536 and UNCONFIRMED (PTS)
0.02163678
in a few hours I believe my pc must have closed out my mining programs from heat cuz when i woke up it wasn't mining. I used the example .bat just added my user name on ypool.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> I am mining XPM on beer and am just reaching 6XPM which has taken over a week. I am getting a but over 0.001XPM/h. It seems like I should be getting a lot more than this. Anyone feel the same?


Problem is primecoin's difficulty reached very high levels and it's not really profitable to mine compared to protoshares or memorycoin 2.0.
I'd suggest pts honestly, not sure how long mmc will last being profitable for cpus with a gpu miner out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenerd*
> 
> guys anyway not to have my 4770k 4.7 at 1.356 not reach 95 when mining PTS damn AVX should I just back off my oc and voltage managed BALANCE (PTS)
> 0.00006536 and UNCONFIRMED (PTS)
> 0.02163678
> in a few hours I believe my pc must have closed out my mining programs from heat cuz when i woke up it wasn't mining. I used the example .bat just added my user name on ypool.


Nice, but those temps are too high








What clocks/volts are you running and on what cooling?


----------



## ZL1MD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> ^Yeah, that's the one
> 
> Well, what are the odds lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? Left it on like this overnight. Also here, the lowest CPM wins


lil guy just wants to impress









btw what machine is this ? some impressive production alright


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Haha lol, ZL1MD I like you







.

Well, ZDngr should easily trump me so there isn't much point in doing that. It's 2x *E*xtra *S*picy E5-2665s though. Overclocked to 2.5GHz.


----------



## ZL1MD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Haha lol, ZL1MD I like you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Well, ZDngr should easily trump me so there isn't much point in doing that. It's 2x *E*xtra *S*picy E5-2665s though. Overclocked to 2.5GHz.












wow, those be some pricey toys


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I got them for a good price from a fellow folder. I think the most expensive part of my rig was either the RAM or motherboard though.


----------



## Kenerd

Nice, but those temps are too high








What clocks/volts are you running and on what cooling?[/quote]

4.7core at 1.356v 44cache at 1.25 liquid cooling 480 rad space push/pull.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Problem is primecoin's difficulty reached very high levels and it's not really profitable to mine compared to protoshares or memorycoin 2.0.
> I'd suggest pts honestly, not sure how long *mmc* will last being profitable for cpus with a *gpu miner out.*
> Nice, but those temps are too high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What clocks/volts are you running and on what cooling?


I just keep coin hopping.

Thanks for that. I can definitely see a huge difference in mining the mmc now. Before I think I spent about 6 hours and didn't get .5 a mmc. Now in under 25 minutes I have 1.2 with the gpu.

Now just to try and find a way of getting more HMP out of them.

I just hope they hold their value for now. Maybe I can make some of my investment back.


----------



## ZL1MD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> I just keep coin hopping.
> 
> Thanks for that. I can definitely see a huge difference in mining the mmc now. Before I think I spent about 6 hours and didn't get .5 a mmc. Now in under 25 minutes I have 1.2 with the gpu.
> 
> Now just to try and find a way of getting more HMP out of them.
> 
> I just hope they hold their value for now. Maybe I can make some of my investment back.


stop hoping, thats the worst thing to do
mine PTS or mine MMC, PTS is more stable long term
revenue is about same really, MMC a bit more maybe, but difficulty may go up faster since GPUs can now mine it


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Yeah, I'm keeping it PTS. I only hop when things aren't profitable anymore (like XPM).

I have about 3 PTS I think, 57 MMC and 10 XPM.


----------



## ZL1MD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Yeah, I'm keeping it PTS. I only hop when things aren't profitable anymore (like XPM).
> 
> I have about 3 PTS I think, 57 MMC and 10 XPM.


wow, that was fast, how many of those monsters you got doing this ?


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZL1MD*
> 
> stop hoping, thats the worst thing to do
> mine PTS or mine MMC, PTS is more stable long term
> revenue is about same really, MMC a bit more maybe, but difficulty may go up faster since GPUs can now mine it


I know. I need to find one and stay dedicated to it.

I am going to stay on the MMC for as long as I can. I am hoping that I didn't jump on this too late.


----------



## ZL1MD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> I know. I need to find one and stay dedicated to it.
> 
> I am going to stay on the MMC for as long as I can. I am hoping that I didn't jump on this too late.


well depends how you look at it, I made 20 coins first night, 20 coins 3 nights after







but it is still not too late, in a week from now it may be though,
just keep an eye on the difficulty and your daily income, if it drops too much, switch


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I already had ~2 PTS when I started. I only accumulated 1 PTS over the last 2 days. The others took about 1.5 week @380 cpm, mined them at the start of December because ivan gave me a heads up. 57 MMC took 3-3.5 days. The 10XPM were mined solo in 2-3 days. They were all on the 2x 2665 system.


----------



## Krusher33

I just now started up PTS miner at ypool. Using default clocks though. PTS favors faster CPU or memory or latency or all of above?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenerd*
> 
> Nice, but those temps are too high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What clocks/volts are you running and on what cooling?


4.7core at 1.356v 44cache at 1.25 liquid cooling 480 rad space push/pull.[/quote]

Nice rig, but temps are ridiculously hot for the cooling you got. What are your ambient temps like?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I just now started up PTS miner at ypool. Using default clocks though. PTS favors faster CPU or memory or latency or all of above?


All of the above naturally...what's your cpm?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I just now started up PTS miner at ypool. Using default clocks though. PTS favors faster CPU or memory or latency or all of above?
> 
> 
> 
> All of the above naturally...what's your cpm?
Click to expand...

145-151 on 6 threads.


----------



## ZL1MD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I already had ~2 PTS when I started. I only accumulated 1 PTS over the last 2 days. The others took about 1.5 week @380 cpm, mined them at the start of December because ivan gave me a heads up. 57 MMC took 3-3.5 days. The 10XPM were mined solo in 2-3 days. They were all on the 2x 2665 system.


50cent a day so to speak, thats about 1.3 bit-cents a day, or about $10 a day, hmmmm
did you run non stop ?

how much h/m did your setup show under MMC ?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

No, I was fiddling with the miners. Getting large pages to work, running a miner on each node etc. I ran the first day at only 480-500 c/m.

I got 8.7-9.1 h/m in MMC when I was using the system when it dipped to 8.7.


----------



## dmfree88

https://www.dropbox.com/s/mbli88w2q9ufqh7/ptsminer%200.4.zip

anyone use this miner? I couldnt get coyote miner to work and im not familiar with MMC that people have been mentioning.

But i managed to get my 8350 on 6 threads to push 17hash/m. on 4 threads about 14h/m

Is this good? I am new to protoshares and just want to make sure im even working efficiently? Is this a good miner to use or should I try something else?


----------



## ZL1MD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> No, I was fiddling with the miners. Getting large pages to work, running a miner on each node etc. I ran the first day at only 480-500 c/m.
> 
> I got 8.7-9.1 h/m in MMC when I was using the system when it dipped to 8.7.


yap far better in PTS, MMC diff to price dont match much no more

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/mbli88w2q9ufqh7/ptsminer%200.4.zip
> 
> anyone use this miner? I couldnt get coyote miner to work and im not familiar with MMC that people have been mentioning.
> 
> But i managed to get my 8350 on 6 threads to push 17hash/m. on 4 threads about 14h/m
> 
> Is this good? I am new to protoshares and just want to make sure im even working efficiently? Is this a good miner to use or should I try something else?


17h/m in what ? cant be MMC
no idea about that miner, its just a dropbox link, i wont even click it
what about using ypool and their miner ?


----------



## dmfree88

its called ptsminer it came directly from the protoshare pool that im using. I tried to link there website but its just an IP i figured would be even more suspicious looking lol. You dont have to click it but its called ptsminer. Is that good? its working fine so if its a good h/m rate then i will keep it but i dont have anything to compare to. Also im at 4.5ghz if thats helps for comparison

first pool link on this list of pools, if you go to there miner page it will tell you to download ptsminer:
https://cryptocointalk.com/topic/1492-protoshares-pts-information/

which is the only one i can seem to get to work. I was just wondering if the hashrate is good or not?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> its called ptsminer it came directly from the protoshare pool that im using. I tried to link there website but its just an IP i figured would be even more suspicious looking lol. You dont have to click it but its called ptsminer. Is that good? its working fine so if its a good h/m rate then i will keep it but i dont have anything to compare to. Also im at 4.5ghz if thats helps for comparison
> 
> first pool link on this list of pools, if you go to there miner page it will tell you to download ptsminer:
> https://cryptocointalk.com/topic/1492-protoshares-pts-information/
> 
> which is the only one i can seem to get to work. I was just wondering if the hashrate is good or not?


Use ypool.net or beeeeer for pts...that coyote pool was fishy.


----------



## ZL1MD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Use ypool.net or beeeeer for pts...that coyote pool was fishy.


what he said


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> No, I was fiddling with the miners. Getting large pages to work, running a miner on each node etc. I ran the first day at only 480-500 c/m.
> 
> I got 8.7-9.1 h/m in MMC when I was using the system when it dipped to 8.7.


How do you get huge/large pages to work?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I still don't know how to get them to work, I gave up


----------



## ivanlabrie

I did what the tutorials said but it still didn't work lol


----------



## dmfree88

so i signed up at ypool and got it running. is 165 c/s good? how do i check my h/m with this miner from ypool?

update:
nevermind shares were super slow. I switched back to the other one i was using. It is not a "coyote pool" as referred to anyways I think someone miss-understood. This is the pool im using:

pts.rpool.net

and the miner there works alot better then the ypool miner. I tried to connect it to the ypool but it doesnt work with ypool. Im just sticking with what i got it seems to function better accepting more shares, hopefully its a good pool.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> How do you get huge/large pages to work?


The only thing I'm seeing about large-pages in Windows is to set the "Lock pages in memory" in Local Security Policy.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Yeah, already did that. Now it tells me error=1450 could not malloc or something... I should have enough RAM.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Hmm. I'm mining MMC just fine after setting that.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Yeah, I'm not mining MMC anymore but PTS.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Let me get PTS setup again and see what happens.


----------



## ZDngrfld

@TheBlademaster01
Did you try going to a lower memory setting? I forgot to bring my extra memory home from my office for my SR-2 so I don't have enough. All but two threads worked fine for me at 128. I'll install more tomorrow and try it again.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Well, the miner runs but it just reports that large page is off. Also, I did AV=0 and 512mb per thread. Have not tried lower than that.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> @TheBlademaster01
> Did you try going to a lower memory setting? I forgot to bring my extra memory home from my office for my SR-2 so I don't have enough. All but two threads worked fine for me at 128. I'll install more tomorrow and try it again.


You think just changing the amount of ram per thread would make it use hugepages?

Maybe run multiple instances with different amounts of ram does that too...tis a bit cryptic.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Any profit with this? I have a i7-2670QM and a 3870K.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You think just changing the amount of ram per thread would make it use hugepages?
> 
> Maybe run multiple instances with different amounts of ram does that too...tis a bit cryptic.


That's what I did. If I had it at 256 most of the threads would fail. I set it to 128 and they quit failing.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> How do you get huge/large pages to work?
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I'm seeing about large-pages in Windows is to set the "Lock pages in memory" in Local Security Policy.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Yeah, already did that. Now it tells me error=1450 could not malloc or something... I should have enough RAM.


Same.

On my 2600k it reports the error, on the i3 it just says its not enabled.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You think just changing the amount of ram per thread would make it use hugepages?
> 
> Maybe run multiple instances with different amounts of ram does that too...tis a bit cryptic.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I did. If I had it at 256 most of the threads would fail. I set it to 128 and they quit failing.
Click to expand...

Is it faster?

So in ~5/6days of PTS and tons of optimizing and downtime, I have 1pts or 0.026BTC, compared to a 3xpms in a week or 0.018BTC.

Can't wait to have my 4p Opteron build up, es 12cores. Shut down all my other rigs and just run that for a month should be a fair bit of coin I think.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Is it faster?


I don't know. I'm not running PTS. I just wanted to see if large pages worked. I'll double my memory tomorrow so I'll be able to run 512MB to see if it works. I'll run my SR-2 for a little while after that. I'm like .001 away from a payout, might as well get it.


----------



## Krusher33

After 7 hours, on default clocks and 6 cores of my 8350 I have:

Balance (PTS)
0.00431412
Unconfirmed (PTS)
0.02889962

I'm not sure if that's good or am I wasting electricity?


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> After 7 hours, on default clocks and 6 cores of my 8350 I have:
> 
> Balance (PTS)
> 0.00431412
> Unconfirmed (PTS)
> 0.02889962
> 
> I'm not sure if that's good or am I wasting electricity?


Eh, that's $2 a day at the current rate.


----------



## dmfree88

ugh i dont know what to think anymore. I get the beeeeeer.org or however many e's it is







. Got there miner and although it says its only working at 104c/m it seems to be turning over shares much faster then ypool at 160c/m... are they similar to scrypt/sha mining when it comes to share sizes being different? Does beeeeer use a smaller share size then ypool? Or is ypools miner just not cooperating with me? Getting about 1.8-2.0 shares per minute with beer. Close to 0.5/m if im lucky with ypool (ypool miner doesnt show sharerate but beers does the difference is very noticeable though).


----------



## PR-Imagery

Hugepages seems to be working, no warning it wasn't enabled and no errors; does that mean its enabled?

Added "everyone" to the admin group.


----------



## ForceProjection

Sorry it's taken me a couple of days to get back & post results using the "yam-yvg1900-M7i-win64-ivy-bridge" miner. Results are a measurable improvement over jhprotominer with hugepages support enabled. I still need to play around with memory timings a bit & tighten them up to see if I can eek out a slight bit more performance. This is where she's sitting right now though, using the 512Mb parameter.

Note: My testing has the 256 & 128 Mb settings getting a bit less performance on my system, & 1024Mb automatically disables hugepages



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Hugepages seems to be working, no warning it wasn't enabled and no errors; does that mean its enabled?
> Added "everyone" to the admin group.


Yeppers, if you don't see the "hugepages/error=1405", then it's working correctly. The "Everyone" parameter is the correct entry, & I think where most are making the mistake on enabling hugepages support.


----------



## antonio8

What is the command that you type into the wallet console to solo cpu mine? I forgot it.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> What is the command that you type into the wallet console to solo cpu mine? I forgot it.


setgenerate true -1 will set it to use all available threads. You can set it to how many you want to use. So setgenerate true 4 would do four threads.

Here's a cautionary tale for you all...

I just cleaned up quite the debacle with bter.com. I was trying to withdrawal some BTC I made from trading and it wouldn't let me. I would get an error saying that my MMC balance was lower than it should be... Turns out their support is terrible. They don't speak English and everything is done via Google Translate. Since they're no help I ended up having to buy about $500 worth of MMC to be able to withdrawal any coin I had there. I moved everything out of there to personal wallets. It's a bummer that they're the only exchange out there dealing with MMC at the moment. I guess I'll only send MMC to my bter.com wallet the moment I want to trade.


----------



## ForceProjection

^ Wow, I hope that's just a isolated instance, and not a harbinger of things to come ZDngrfld. :/ I had a pretty strange occurrence w/ Multipool myself tonight. Trying to cash out some DOGE to put in an order before bed to round out a balance at BTer via direct deposit to my account there so I could place the sell order. Didn't realize it at the time, because everything went as expected with the confirmation of withdrawal request. But after an hour, BTer never received the amount, so I checked @ Multipool, and saw the same withdrawal requested flag, except the balance was up to 1542 now.

I waited another hour, and still nothing at BTer, & I returned to Multipool's site again (still open in a browser tab), & refreshed the screen. After an hour of mining, my balance was still showing as the same 1542 DOGE, and I f5'd it again. The screen didn't refresh, so I clicked another tab to make sure my browser/system hadn't locked up. Nope, everything was fine. F5'd the Multipool tab again, nothing. Clicked the refresh browser button to make sure, then hit the logout button, same result. Closed the tab manually, and reopened another tab to Multipool. No dice. The server was frozen. I screwed around for another 30 minutes and reopened another tab to Multipool thinking it was just some strange quirk, and my balance had gone back to the expected amount my 6950 should have mined in the meantime since placing the cash out order, and the site was working fine (I've been mining MMC on my 7950, but apparently VLIW archs are having problems with the gpu miner program, hence it still being pointed @ Multipool).

Two hours later, still nothing received at BTer. No sign of it at all. I emailed the admin, not that I expect a quick response this time of night, but we'll see what happens. I told him the amount's not the concern, that it's not worth trying to track down, but it is worrisome that the site froze and lost my money, and he/she should look into it to make sure this doesn't happen again. I'm not a happy camper & this seriously shakes my confidence in that pool...








...because I've been up for 5 additional hours for nothing... No way I'm going to be able to go to work in this state.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I never had problems with bter so far...fingers crossed!

MMC trading can't be taken elsewhere right now I know, but we can still mine pts and hold. Why sell those coins with so much potential?









Nice results ForceProjection, pretty close to an I7 4770k at 4.5ghz








I definitely gotta try hugepages and a slight oc on the i5 4430 I have...


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I'm getting this even though I specified 128MB / thread


----------



## dmfree88

wow i dont know why ypool even links to jhminer. The lower link from yam is much better. took me forever to find it







.

Anyone know which version is best? ive been using generic because i didnt recognize any of the architectures asside from the intels which were obvious. Is there one for amd specifically?


----------



## Epipo

What can I look forward to best case with an AMD FX 8350? Anyone?


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I never had problems with bter so far...fingers crossed!
> 
> MMC trading can't be taken elsewhere right now I know, but we can still mine pts and hold. Why sell those coins with so much potential?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice results ForceProjection, pretty close to an I7 4770k at 4.5ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely gotta try hugepages and a slight oc on the i5 4430 I have...


To answer your first question, because you've got me dreaming of a certain 2p dual 10c system w/ 7 pci-e slots... lol! But really, I'm only selling about 75%, & holding on to the rest. I'm just not undercutting the price for quick sales like most of these *ahem* butt holes are doing. PTS I'm holding, period.









Thanks, it's pretty awesome, this yam miner rocks for sure.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I'm getting this even though I specified 128MB / thread
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I found it won't take the settings in the .bat file if you set the mem size there. Instead, just use your batch file to launch the config and edit in all of your settings there. It (hugepages & your memory usage settings) will work that way. Although you may have to reboot the system when you close the miner, because sometimes it will come back with the hugepages/error=1405 after restarting the miner alone. I have noticed that you will want to start the miner before anything else, or it still might kick that error, so kill as many of the autostart entries as you can & manually start what you need to after the miner.

Sure,it's a little more of a pain to get started, but it pays off in dividends.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epipo*
> 
> What can I look forward to best case with an AMD FX 8350? Anyone?


From what I've seen, you should be getting around the same c/m with 6 cores as my Thuban @ 4.2 Ghz on all 6, assuming a bit higher overclock @ approximately 4.5Ghz on your FX. Roughly around 160-ish c/m with PTS or XPM on SSE instructions. AVX/AVX2 enabled cpu's are the best for using with MMC though, and I don't recall seeing anyone trying to mine MMC on a FX to give you a run down on the performance, I'm sorry to say.

I can however tell you from personal experience, that if you try to mine MMC on SSE only capable cpu's or mining programs, you're gonna have a bad time. So definitely grab the BD or PD optimized miner vs. the generic versions whenever possible.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Thanks for the info man. You're right. I tried fiddling with the config settings and setting CPU 0 at m256 and CPU 1 at m512 they both enable hugepages. The performance of CPU 0 was bad though (like 320 cpm). CPU 1 was at 360 cpm I think.

I reboot the PC and hugepage enables at m512 across both. It's still ~410 cpm per CPU so it isn't that big of a deal. Or maybe it was already enabled.


----------



## Kenerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> 4.7core at 1.356v 44cache at 1.25 liquid cooling 480 rad space push/pull.


Nice rig, but temps are ridiculously hot for the cooling you got. What are your ambient temps like?
All of the above naturally...what's your cpm?[/quote]

I went down to 4.5 at 1.25 its cool now high 70's. 167. cm I believe thats the # coming up after collision min in the miner. Can I up the memory from 512 on 4 threads I have 16gb of 2400 ram. I tried putting in 1024 in the example .bat but it wouldn't work. thanks


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> I'm just not undercutting the price for quick sales like most of these *ahem* butt holes are doing. PTS I'm holding, period.


Think thats the first time I've ever been called a butt hole









Btw, I'm up to ~190cpms on 4threads at 4.6Ghz on my 2600k, been going up in 200mhz increments. 4.8 should push it up to 210 assuming it scales the same way.


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Thanks for the info man. You're right. I tried fiddling with the config settings and setting CPU 0 at m256 and CPU 1 at m512 they both enable hugepages. The performance of CPU 0 was bad though (like 320 cpm). CPU 1 was at 360 cpm I think.
> 
> I reboot the PC and hugepage enables at m512 across both. It's still ~410 cpm per CPU so it isn't that big of a deal. Or maybe it was already enabled.


Sweeeeeet man, glad to hear it. Anything for a Miles fan who names his build after one of the greatest trio lineups ever seen!







You know, that has me wondering if you can disable one of your cpu's per instance (or set the individual AV variations per cpu in the config). I suspect that's a good portion of the reason you're seeing such a performance spread from them. I'd love to find out, seeing as how I'm looking at a 2p system myself.

That topic, will however have to wait for some much needed sleep before I start researching that, because after being awake for 38 hours, I can literally feel the synapses slowing & brain cells shutting down & I'm sliding into full ****** mode... zzzz...zzzzzz...zzz







Lol!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> Sweeeeeet man, glad to hear it. Anything for a Miles fan who names his build after one of the greatest trio lineups ever seen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, that has me wondering if you can disable one of your cpu's per instance (or set the individual AV variations per cpu in the config). I suspect that's a good portion of the reason you're seeing such a performance spread from them. I'd love to find out, seeing as how I'm looking at a 2p system myself.
> 
> That topic, will however have to wait for some much needed sleep before I start researching that, because after being awake for 38 hours, I can literally feel the synapses slowing & brain cells shutting down & I'm sliding into full ****** mode... zzzz...zzzzzz...zzz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!


Yes, I usually let the system run on AV=0 across both but CPU 0 usually tops out at AV=24 and CPU 1 at AV=32. That is with CPU 0 running at 15 threads and CPU 1 at 16 threads. I'll leave it at this though.

And yeah lol. I'm an avid fan of Miles but also Jazz in general (see Jazz Club in sig). You're also the first one to notice that about my rig names







. Mostly people don't really care or just think they're random names. You should get some sleep though 38 hours isn't healthy anymore. Especially if you drive


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> ^ Wow, I hope that's just a isolated instance, and not a harbinger of things to come ZDngrfld. :/ I had a pretty strange occurrence w/ Multipool myself tonight. Trying to cash out some DOGE to put in an order before bed to round out a balance at BTer via direct deposit to my account there so I could place the sell order. Didn't realize it at the time, because everything went as expected with the confirmation of withdrawal request. But after an hour, BTer never received the amount, so I checked @ Multipool, and saw the same withdrawal requested flag, except the balance was up to 1542 now.
> 
> I waited another hour, and still nothing at BTer, & I returned to Multipool's site again (still open in a browser tab), & refreshed the screen. After an hour of mining, my balance was still showing as the same 1542 DOGE, and I f5'd it again. The screen didn't refresh, so I clicked another tab to make sure my browser/system hadn't locked up. Nope, everything was fine. F5'd the Multipool tab again, nothing. Clicked the refresh browser button to make sure, then hit the logout button, same result. Closed the tab manually, and reopened another tab to Multipool. No dice. The server was frozen. I screwed around for another 30 minutes and reopened another tab to Multipool thinking it was just some strange quirk, and my balance had gone back to the expected amount my 6950 should have mined in the meantime since placing the cash out order, and the site was working fine (I've been mining MMC on my 7950, but apparently VLIW archs are having problems with the gpu miner program, hence it still being pointed @ Multipool).
> 
> Two hours later, still nothing received at BTer. No sign of it at all. I emailed the admin, not that I expect a quick response this time of night, but we'll see what happens. I told him the amount's not the concern, that it's not worth trying to track down, but it is worrisome that the site froze and lost my money, and he/she should look into it to make sure this doesn't happen again. I'm not a happy camper & this seriously shakes my confidence in that pool...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...because I've been up for 5 additional hours for nothing... No way I'm going to be able to go to work in this state.


I wouldn't count on their support. First off emails won't get answered apparently. You need to use some QQ messaging thing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I never had problems with bter so far...fingers crossed!
> 
> MMC trading can't be taken elsewhere right now I know, but we can still mine pts and hold. Why sell those coins with so much potential?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice results ForceProjection, pretty close to an I7 4770k at 4.5ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely gotta try hugepages and a slight oc on the i5 4430 I have...


I never had an issue until now. I was trying to widthdrawal some BTC and this happened. I had about 600 MMC and somehow their system screwed up and was saying I didn't have enough MMC in my wallet. I never sold any and I got that message... I now have ~1200 because I was forced to sell other coins to be able to buy the MMC that I shouldn't have needed in the first place.

Unfortunately, this isn't an isolated incident, it's been happening since December... https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=377452.0


----------



## TheBlademaster01

What is an alternative to bter?


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> What is an alternative to bter?


For MMC, nothing. I was using Cryptsy for a while but they end up having huge issues at least once a month it seems. I'm not sure who I'm going to use now. I used coinex a looooooong time ago. It used to be another exchange and then they changed their name and their engines. I totally forgot about them until I stumbled across them again last night.

www.coinex.pw
www.coins-e.com
www.cryptsy.com


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I think I'm going to hold the MMC anyways it isn't worth crap atm anyways. I like where XPM is going, but kind of sad to see PTG dropping the last couple of days.

Thanks for the links btw


----------



## Krusher33

There's a reason they're called craptsy instead of cryptsy. They're always having issues... there's always something. DDOS most commonly.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> wow i dont know why ypool even links to jhminer. The lower link from yam is much better. took me forever to find it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Anyone know which version is best? ive been using generic because i didnt recognize any of the architectures asside from the intels which were obvious. Is there one for amd specifically?


For an fx cpu, bd ver 2 m7i.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epipo*
> 
> What can I look forward to best case with an AMD FX 8350? Anyone?


I'd say 240c/m or so...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Think thats the first time I've ever been called a butt hole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, I'm up to ~190cpms on 4threads at 4.6Ghz on my 2600k, been going up in 200mhz increments. 4.8 should push it up to 210 assuming it scales the same way.


Mate, I'm doing 180c/m with an i5 4430 at stock and 512mb per thread, on 3 threads, 1333mhz ram too.
Yam, haswell m7i build, AV=2 and hugepages enabled.

That's too low








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> There's a reason they're called craptsy instead of cryptsy. They're always having issues... there's always something. DDOS most commonly.


+1 We need mcxnow back online...and moar coins. I'm sure RS would PTS if his site was still up and running like in the old days.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> For an fx cpu, bd ver 2 m7i.
> I'd say 240c/m or so...
> Mate, I'm doing 180c/m with an i5 4430 at stock and 512mb per thread, on 3 threads, 1333mhz ram too.
> Yam, haswell m7i build, AV=2 and hugepages enabled.
> 
> That's too low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1 We need mcxnow back online...and moar coins. I'm sure RS would PTS if his site was still up and running like in the old days.


thats actually the one i tried (cause i thought bd meant bulldozer even though im not using a bulldozer i thought maybe similar arch) and it wasnt working very well (30-40 c/m less). I managed to push 270 c/m with 7 threads on generic is that decent for an 8350? Took me forever to get the right miner and get it to this point. Hopefully im doing ok for 4.5ghz


----------



## Krusher33

I doubt RS is going to add any more coins since he's all casual about his site.

My PTS update, I ran an unparking program and it bumped my CM to 160-164 from 155. Bumping my CPU clocks to 4.6 and I'm at about 185-195 CM.

Edit: Spoke too soon, it's more like ~175.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I must say that I find it very amusing how my CPU in socket 1 running on 15 threads (and running Windows) and lower CPM is consistently outperforming my CPU in socket 2 that is running PTS on all 16 threads at higher CPM (~+7%)


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I doubt RS is going to add any more coins since he's all casual about his site.
> 
> My PTS update, I ran an unparking program and it bumped my CM to 160-164 from 155. Bumping my CPU clocks to 4.6 and I'm at about 185-195 CM.


thats about the same i was getting with bdver2 at the same clocks. are you using bdver2 or generic? I got much better cm with generic. Also av=1 for me was by far the best


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I doubt RS is going to add any more coins since he's all casual about his site.
> 
> My PTS update, I ran an unparking program and it bumped my CM to 160-164 from 155. Bumping my CPU clocks to 4.6 and I'm at about 185-195 CM.
> 
> 
> 
> thats about the same i was getting with bdver2 at the same clocks. are you using bdver2 or generic? I got much better cm with generic. Also av=1 for me was by far the best
Click to expand...

Not sure what you're talking about.







(I'm very new)


----------



## TheBlademaster01

What miner did you download?

Best would be to take a screenshot of your miner.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Not sure what you're talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm very new)


i am too no worries. I just made this for my buddy with a 8350. Feel free to use it if you like:

https://www.mediafire.com/?c336byq7ss1m25z

I put my rep on it, 100 percent safe download, it is strictly a copy of yam with the edited cfg and bat file pre-included. Set to run on 6 threads at a good setting for 8350. simply edit the cfg and insert your information its set to run on ptcpool.com as a backup if ypool goes down.

with this setting on 6 threads i get about 240 c/m at 4.5ghz. 7 threads i get 270c/m.. 8 threads isnt very nice to the gpu mining and unproductive







.

EDIT:
My apologies i am actually at 4.6ghz NOT 4.5ghz. Forgot I bumped up in the middle of the night when i was dead tired. Above speeds are at 4.6ghz, my bad. Also my ram is overclocked. It was 8gb (2x4) 1600 9-9-9-24. I pushed it to 1866 10-10-10-26 which gave me a few more c/m

Also does anyone know how to get beeeeeer.org to work on yam? i would rather use them as a backup if I could. if not no biggie but was just wondering


----------



## ForceProjection

@ ZDngrfld: No surprise here on BTer's support email, 13 hours later, and they still haven't responded at all. Even with proof via block chain info in hand...


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Yes, I usually let the system run on AV=0 across both but CPU 0 usually tops out at AV=24 and CPU 1 at AV=32. That is with CPU 0 running at 15 threads and CPU 1 at 16 threads. I'll leave it at this though.
> 
> And yeah lol. I'm an avid fan of Miles but also Jazz in general (see Jazz Club in sig). You're also the first one to notice that about my rig names
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Mostly people don't really care or just think they're random names. You should get some sleep though 38 hours isn't healthy anymore. Especially if you drive


Sounds like some excessive wear and tear happened to one of those cpu's with a performance differential like that across the same SKU's







(or Intel's binning QC got pretty lax there). You had said they were previously used as a folding rig, didn't you?

Cool man, verrrry cool.







Pretty well the same here, aside from Dixieland, which tends to rub me the wrong way.







Moreover, I'm a fan of break beats, not withstanding which musical genre they're derived from. A big fan of the funky drummers <- being a drum stick wielding ba*s*rd himself.









I'm getting to old for this kind of thing, pushing that many hours without sleep, but business is business. And, right now I'm in dire need of business. Sooooo...I do what I gotta do.







At age 40 though, that stuff really starts taking a heavier toll on you.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Well, actually CPU 1 is leakier than CPU 0 since CPU 1 has a Vcore of 1.007V while CPU 0 has 0.975V Vcore. I think it's just the fact that the OS tends to run more off CPU 0 and reserved a thread that it performs like that.

This is the first time I had load on each separate CPU though. Also, there's sometimes a 2-5MHz clock speed difference between the 2 due to bClk variance.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Think thats the first time I've ever been called a butt hole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, I'm up to ~190cpms on 4threads at 4.6Ghz on my 2600k, been going up in 200mhz increments. 4.8 should push it up to 210 assuming it scales the same way.
> 
> 
> 
> Mate, I'm doing 180c/m with an i5 4430 at stock and 512mb per thread, on 3 threads, 1333mhz ram too.
> Yam, haswell m7i build, AV=2 and hugepages enabled.
> 
> That's too low
Click to expand...

Well two cores / four threads Sandy under lots of use vs three cores Haswell probably a lot more dedicated than my rig; I'd say that sounds about right


----------



## ivanlabrie

stock vs 4.6...doesn't sound that good.









You got HT too!


----------



## PR-Imagery

Yam is only using 5megs of ram


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Yam is only using 5megs of ram


Did you enable hugepages?


----------



## PR-Imagery

I guess so. Didn't seem to effect performance at all tho.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> I guess so. Didn't seem to effect performance at all tho.


Compare your results to mine...hugepages and optimized miner with proper AV setting. Makes quite a bit of difference me thinks.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Ran fine tuning again, got a different score but cpms are the same.

Away all day tomorrow, gonna run 8 threads, hopefully this OC is stable enough for fully loaded.

Can anyone with a 4c/8t i7 run Cinebench(R15) and share their score? I got a 691 on all 8 [email protected]


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I know at R11.5 I got 6.75 pts at stock 2600K. 10.31 at 5.2GHz

In R15 I only have stock 2665 result, and that is 1675. In R11.5 it does 19.24.


----------



## PR-Imagery

I got 8.47 in R11, 8.72 at 4.8 is my best score.

Getting 248cpm on 7threads, got hugepage error again.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I'm installing Wine on Oleo. I will run R11.5 at 4.8GHz for you


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Spoiler: ~4.8GHz CineBench R11.5 run


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> I got 8.47 in R11, 8.72 at 4.8 is my best score.
> 
> Getting 248cpm on 7threads, got hugepage error again.


I get the error if i dont run the miner first. Restart your pc and run the miner first. Should enable huge pages that way. Thats how i have to do it


----------



## RadioDOT

PTS miners running SINGLE Intel Core 2nd gen and newer,
after all the tuning there's the brand new empirical rate to calculate expectations and your current performance at yam (Ypool):
0.033

so, if you've got 4770 (9.977 passmark) you'll have smth like 9977*0.033=approx. 329 cpm at 512M per thread/3500 MHz. This is not approved rate based just on 3 PCs' performance so you'd better explore your own. My i7 notebooks cannot allocate hugepage memory to all their threads: 1-2 threads cannot operate at their top speed. Also, your cpm can be less due to your OS/equipment cooling policy (especially in case you're mining at notebook). For example, my Lenovo t420s earns only 104..105 cpm at 2800MHz (low noise policy), not expected 135 cpm. Running "max turbo" it can show smth over 120 cpm which is way better than jh miner's performance anyway.I'm still doing tests...

UPD: resetting OS helps if there is the error 1450 on some threads.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Not sure what you're talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm very new)
> 
> 
> 
> i am too no worries. I just made this for my buddy with a 8350. Feel free to use it if you like:
> 
> https://www.mediafire.com/?c336byq7ss1m25z
> 
> I put my rep on it, 100 percent safe download, it is strictly a copy of yam with the edited cfg and bat file pre-included. Set to run on 6 threads at a good setting for 8350. simply edit the cfg and insert your information its set to run on ptcpool.com as a backup if ypool goes down.
> 
> with this setting on 6 threads i get about 240 c/m at 4.5ghz. 7 threads i get 270c/m.. 8 threads isnt very nice to the gpu mining and unproductive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> EDIT:
> My apologies i am actually at 4.6ghz NOT 4.5ghz. Forgot I bumped up in the middle of the night when i was dead tired. Above speeds are at 4.6ghz, my bad. Also my ram is overclocked. It was 8gb (2x4) 1600 9-9-9-24. I pushed it to 1866 10-10-10-26 which gave me a few more c/m
> 
> Also does anyone know how to get beeeeeer.org to work on yam? i would rather use them as a backup if I could. if not no biggie but was just wondering
Click to expand...

Thanks, just now started it.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Not sure what you're talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm very new)
> 
> 
> 
> i am too no worries. I just made this for my buddy with a 8350. Feel free to use it if you like:
> 
> https://www.mediafire.com/?c336byq7ss1m25z
> 
> I put my rep on it, 100 percent safe download, it is strictly a copy of yam with the edited cfg and bat file pre-included. Set to run on 6 threads at a good setting for 8350. simply edit the cfg and insert your information its set to run on ptcpool.com as a backup if ypool goes down.
> 
> with this setting on 6 threads i get about 240 c/m at 4.5ghz. 7 threads i get 270c/m.. 8 threads isnt very nice to the gpu mining and unproductive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> EDIT:
> My apologies i am actually at 4.6ghz NOT 4.5ghz. Forgot I bumped up in the middle of the night when i was dead tired. Above speeds are at 4.6ghz, my bad. Also my ram is overclocked. It was 8gb (2x4) 1600 9-9-9-24. I pushed it to 1866 10-10-10-26 which gave me a few more c/m
> 
> Also does anyone know how to get beeeeeer.org to work on yam? i would rather use them as a backup if I could. if not no biggie but was just wondering
Click to expand...

For some reason it's cutting my GPU mining in half.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> For some reason it's cutting my GPU mining in half.


Change affinity, dedicate one core (or two if using an AMD fx chip) to cgminer, then assign the rest to the cpu miner.


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Change affinity, dedicate one core (or two if using an AMD fx chip) to cgminer, then assign the rest to the cpu miner.


This, this, & this. Also Krusher, make sure your yam miner is set up to use only 5-6 threads via the config or .bat file even, in addition to setting core affinity. You might try running it at "below normal" priority if it's still interfering with your gpu miner (while bumping up cgminer to "above normal" or "high priority"...but don't use "realtime" settings).

For an example: I'm running yam, cgminer, and the 1GH miner instances simultaneously on my 1090T, by limiting yam to 4 threads, and letting cgminer and the 1GH miner duke it out over the last two cores. 5 threads drops the performance of my gpu miners though, so it's a compromise.

With either gpu miner, neither uses the cores constantly at 100% duty cycle, and both like to spread over two cores for the best possible hash rates, so let I them & I don't lose any kh/s to doing it that way.









My 3570k's feeling a bit alone without a gpu in the board, but it's far more profitable for me to run yam alone on it than dedicating a faster Intel core to running a gpu miner instance, which more than offsets the loss I take by running it on the 1090T.


----------



## ivanlabrie

+1

I'm running FX6300 cpus on the 3 gpu rigs I built.

I'll try to build a dedicated dual xeon setup, or quad opteron soon...or maybe get a 10 or 8 core xeon extra spicy edition lol for my x79-ud3.


----------



## RadioDOT

new notice:
when I get "error 1450" for some threads I just restart my PC and then it works OK untill being turned back to the sleep mode. Sleep mode spoils smth... I'm not experienced enough to understand what exactly.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> For some reason it's cutting my GPU mining in half.
> 
> 
> 
> Change affinity, dedicate one core (or two if using an AMD fx chip) to cgminer, then assign the rest to the cpu miner.
Click to expand...

k, I'll try that.

The config is on 6 cores and it is working right. Just killing the cgminer.


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> k, I'll try that.
> 
> The config is on 6 cores and it is working right. Just killing the cgminer.


Read my post, 3 up from yours. It will help you solve the problem your having running cgminer & yam at the same time.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Here's a screenshot of an FX6300 at stock with 1333mhz ram, and 4 threads.

I think I can get more out of the cpu but since I'll be managing up to 40 rigs like these in this place I don't wanna overcomplicate things.
I'll go ahead and buy cgremote, since I'll be running Win 8 on all the rigs. (32gb ssd for the Os works like a charm and is less sensitive to temps unlike hdd's)


----------



## ForceProjection

Just curious, but what are your thread settings, cpu clocks, etc. on those rigs Ivan? Would you mind splitting one of the modules int. cores, one to cgminer and the other to Yam, just to test a theory I have concerning Krusher's performance problems?

I'm guessing that the BD/PD optimized Yam is pushing 256 bit fp instructions, and I *think* cgminer is using the cpu for some floating point calcs too. It would explain his loss of performance with cgminer without core affinity assigned even with a lower thread count. While running Yam, if those instances are both running on the same module, & both miners were trying to access the fp registers at the same time when Yam is hogging both of the 128 bit pipes to push a 256 bit calculation through...

Well, you get my drift.









If that doesn't make any sense, forgive me. I am exhausted and in dire need of sleep.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> Just curious, but what are your thread settings, cpu clocks, etc. on those rigs Ivan? Would you mind splitting one of the modules int. cores, one to cgminer and the other to Yam, just to test a theory I have concerning Krusher's performance problems?
> 
> I'm guessing that the BD/PD optimized Yam is pushing 256 bit fp instructions, and I *think* cgminer is using the cpu for some floating point calcs too. It would explain his loss of performance with cgminer without core affinity assigned even with a lower thread count. While running Yam, if those instances are both running on the same module, & both miners were trying to access the fp registers at the same time when Yam is hogging both of the 128 bit pipes to push a 256 bit calculation through...
> 
> Well, you get my drift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that doesn't make any sense, forgive me. I am exhausted and in dire need of sleep.


That makes perfect sense and I agree that it is what is happening...was thinking about this myself, why I'm running 4 cores and not 5


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Isn't mining exclusively simple integer arithmetics, hence Radeons and dumber ASICs are especially good at it? Explanation would still make sense though.


----------



## Krusher33

All I did was shut down the pts miner one and started up yam again. Looks to be fine right now. So I'm going to leave it alone a bit and see if maybe over time it drops. And yes I reset the stats both now and before when I was having the issue.


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Isn't mining exclusively simple integer arithmetics, hence Radeons and dumber ASICs are especially good at it? Explanation would still make sense though.


I don't recall where I read it, or if I am just misremembering, but I'm fairly certain SHA calculations are almost exclusively floating point (and single precision, most likely, using logical deduction where the case of the "dumb" ASIC's are concerned), which is why gpu's and dedicated ASIC's garner such a huge performance differential vs. cpu's. Integer calculations are by far and away faster on cpu cores vs. fp calculations, & vise versa is true as well, which would seem to confirm my initial statement, since there is a large measurable difference in performance between the two (gpu's/ASIC's being leagues faster than int. core heavy cpu's).

Scrypt, is also a SHA256 hash as well, just with a method of forcing it to scale to large portions of memory to prevent large scale attacks. Which as I understand it, also made it very difficult to initially implement on gpu's, and why dedicated ASIC's are not viable, due to the need for vast allotments of fast memory in the proof of work scheme.

I'm no expert on the subject though, bear that in mind.









On a personal note:

I very much doubt we'll see scrypt or XPM/PTS/etc. ASIC's being viable anytime soon, simply due to the memory requirements. Additionally, I have serious doubts the ASIC manufacturer's would be able to outbid AMD or nVidia in the market to garner enough GDDR3/5 memory to make production viable. Speaking of which, the portion of those claims that stands my neck hair up on end when seeing ads for a scrypt ASIC , supposedly being built into a USB format (on pre-order status, lol!). Where, exactly, do you intend to stack all of those rather large footprint memory chips? On a multilayer sandwich of pcb's? Not very likely, I'd wager a bet those scrypt ASIC's are nothing but scams to lure in the gullible.

On a full size (gpu lengths) pcb though? Ok, maybe. However, the issue of the memory requirements, and the acquisition thereof, with 2 major corporate players soaking up all of the GDDR memory currently being produced still stands as a major roadblock. Maybe they've figured out a way to use an otherwise obsolete form of DDR(2?), but again, I'd doubt it due to the expense of the EOL chips, and still the physical size is a huge problem to work around. For an otherwise small unknown ASIC company to convince a fab to restart production of an obsolete memory, or squeezing it down on a lower process node, is about 25^120 less likely, than them muscling in on AMD & nVidia's action on the GDDR tip.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> I don't recall where I read it, or if I am just misremembering, but I'm fairly certain SHA calculations are almost exclusively floating point (and single precision, most likely, using logical deduction where the case of the "dumb" ASIC's are concerned), which is why gpu's and dedicated ASIC's garner such a huge performance differential vs. cpu's. Integer calculations are by far and away faster on cpu cores vs. fp calculations, & vise versa is true as well, which would seem to confirm my initial statement, since there is a large measurable difference in performance between the two (gpu's/ASIC's being leagues faster than int. core heavy cpu's).
> 
> Scrypt, is also a SHA256 hash as well, just with a method of forcing it to scale to large portions of memory to prevent large scale attacks. Which as I understand it, also made it very difficult to initially implement on gpu's, and why dedicated ASIC's are not viable, due to the need for vast allotments of fast memory in the proof of work scheme.
> 
> I'm no expert on the subject though, bear that in mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a personal note:
> 
> I very much doubt we'll see scrypt or XPM/PTS/etc. ASIC's being viable anytime soon, simply due to the memory requirements. Additionally, I have serious doubts the ASIC manufacturer's would be able to outbid AMD or nVidia in the market to garner enough GDDR3/5 memory to make production viable. Speaking of which, the portion of those claims that stands my neck hair up on end when seeing ads for a scrypt ASIC , supposedly being built into a USB format (on pre-order status, lol!). Where, exactly, do you intend to stack all of those rather large footprint memory chips? On a multilayer sandwich of pcb's? Not very likely, I'd wager a bet those scrypt ASIC's are nothing but scams to lure in the gullible.
> 
> On a full size (gpu lengths) pcb though? Ok, maybe. However, the issue of the memory requirements, and the acquisition thereof, with 2 major corporate players soaking up all of the GDDR memory currently being produced still stands as a major roadblock. Maybe they've figured out a way to use an otherwise obsolete form of DDR(2?), but again, I'd doubt it due to the expense of the EOL chips, and still the physical size is a huge problem to work around. For an otherwise small unknown ASIC company to convince a fab to restart production of an obsolete memory, or squeezing it down on a lower process node, is about 25^120 less likely, than them muscling in on AMD & nVidia's action on the GDDR tip.


https://alpha-t.net/product/scrypt-asic-miner/
" Pre Order Update
January 5, 2014

Pre Orders have been going smoothly and we are well on our way to complete batch 1. Please note. orders started at #4xxx. Just because your order is at 5000 does not mean you are 5000 in the queue. There will also be various unpaid orders in between, so order number is not an exact [&#8230;]"

its on its way. Its not going to be cheap though and its going to be awhile before its implemented. No different then bitcoins eventually gpu will be pointless for scrypt. we still got about a year or so IMO before production/prices even out.

I highly doubt this will happen to PTS,XPM etc. Processors are very difficult to make and to make a seperate line of high powered processors for mining specifically would be much less likely then the asic counterparts for gpus. Who lknows what people could invent next though or have the money to throw around.

All my opinion of course but I think we atleast still have a reasonable amount of time before its as bad as bitcoin. Now might be the time to save scrypt coins assuming asic miners come in and start raising the prices due to difficulty increases. Im sure litecoins will be hit first. I just hope I can even afford a good gpu to solidly mine atleast some coins before it happens :/. im about half way there! this time next month hopefully







.


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> https://alpha-t.net/product/scrypt-asic-miner/
> " Pre Order Update
> January 5, 2014
> 
> Pre Orders have been going smoothly and we are well on our way to complete batch 1. Please note. orders started at #4xxx. Just because your order is at 5000 does not mean you are 5000 in the queue. There will also be various unpaid orders in between, so order number is not an exact [&#8230;]"
> 
> its on its way. Its not going to be cheap though and its going to be awhile before its implemented. No different then bitcoins eventually gpu will be pointless for scrypt. we still got about a year or so IMO before production/prices even out.
> 
> I highly doubt this will happen to PTS,XPM etc. Processors are very difficult to make and to make a seperate line of high powered processors for mining specifically would be much less likely then the asic counterparts for gpus. Who lknows what people could invent next though or have the money to throw around.
> 
> All my opinion of course but I think we atleast still have a reasonable amount of time before its as bad as bitcoin. Now might be the time to save scrypt coins assuming asic miners come in and start raising the prices due to difficulty increases. Im sure litecoins will be hit first. I just hope I can even afford a good gpu to solidly mine atleast some coins before it happens :/. im about half way there! this time next month hopefully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I don't mean to be a downer here, truly, but a clean fancy website and some custom renders of products by a completely unknown & unheard of company with no prior products or track record in the market are, at the very best, considered vaporware until physically demonstrated to be otherwise.









In my eyes though, that has almost every indicator of being a confidence scheme. We'll see in the long run, but that said, I wouldn't hold my breathe over ever seeing one of those things in the wild. If I end up being in error, then they'll be due an apology, but I'm older & a bit salty where it comes to some random person on a website promising the entire world if you "pre-order now!"









My own thoughts on ASIC's of any sort come to a head with the somewhat chilling question of: "Why would anyone sell their entire flock of geese that lay gold eggs?" Point being, there's some angle going on there that neither one of us are privy to, which immediately makes me suspect... Just saying.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> I don't mean to be a downer here, truly, but a clean fancy website and some custom renders of products by a completely unknown & unheard of company with no prior products or track record in the market are, at the very best, considered vaporware until physically demonstrated to be otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my eyes though, that has almost every indicator of being a confidence scheme. We'll see in the long run, but that said, I wouldn't hold my breathe over ever seeing one of those things in the wild. If I end up being in error, then they'll be due an apology, but I'm older & a bit salty where it comes to some random person on a website promising the entire world if you "pre-order now!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My own thoughts on ASIC's of any sort come to a head with the somewhat chilling question of: "Why would anyone sell their entire flock of geese that lay gold eggs?" Point being, there's some angle going on there that neither one of us are privy to, which immediately makes me suspect... Just saying.


+1

Look at sha256 asics, the only ones worth buying so far have been kncminer products and even those weren't as profitable as people though. They would have been better off just buying btc and holding, or buying gpus even more! Heck, buying a lot of servers would be a better investment







It can be repurposed if coins fail, those asics can't.


----------



## ivanlabrie

According to my calculations this little bugger HERE should be able to pull off 120cpm mining pts, and drawing say 50w from the wall. (whole system).
Not only that but it also has a pci-e 2.0 slot!









I wanna try one of those so bad!







I'd build an army of them, huge pile of little itx systems, cpu only.
Can any of you guys give it a shot? I won't be able to buy it for a week or two.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> According to my calculations this little bugger HERE should be able to pull off 120cpm mining pts, and drawing say 50w from the wall. (whole system).
> Not only that but it also has a pci-e 2.0 slot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna try one of those so bad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd build an army of them, huge pile of little itx systems, cpu only.
> Can any of you guys give it a shot? I won't be able to buy it for a week or two.


Eh, my 4P is almost pulling 1k CPM at 256MB. It'd take almost 8 of those to match it's performance. You're looking at $2800 for that, not including power costs, memory and PSU. My 4P cost me about $1200. So that's $1600 left over to power it.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah I know...but it's mega small and can be fed by two batteries almost xD

Don't tell me it's not cute! lol


----------



## ZDngrfld

Oh, don't get me wrong, I'd like to play with one. If it were ~$200, I'd buy one right now to test out running Plex and whatnot for my home.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah I'd get it to use as a server at home, but mining on it would be cool as well. Just leave it there mining pts and forget.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Eh, my 4P is almost pulling 1k CPM at 256MB. It'd take almost 8 of those to match it's performance. You're looking at $2800 for that, not including power costs, memory and PSU. My 4P cost me about $1200. So that's $1600 left over to power it.


Do you run a miner on each thread? My 2665s get about 830-850 CPM when on 32 threads so I think you should be at least around 1.5k CPM.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Do you run a miner on each thread? My 2665s get about 830-850 CPM when on 32 threads so I think you should be at least around 1.5k CPM.


48 miners or do you mean a miner for each node? I haven't tried it


----------



## ZDngrfld

@TheBlademaster01
Preliminary results aren't looking good. Set numactl to bind each process to a single processor and it's four sticks of memory. Fine-tuning is doing it's thing and each process is at ~230CPM which is lower than running one process with all 48 threads. Maybe it'll pick up later in the auto-tune. I'll post what I end up with.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> 48 miners or do you mean a miner for each node? I haven't tried it


Yeah lol, I meant that









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> @TheBlademaster01
> Preliminary results aren't looking good. Set numactl to bind each process to a single processor and it's four sticks of memory. Fine-tuning is doing it's thing and each process is at ~230CPM which is lower than running one process with all 48 threads. Maybe it'll pick up later in the auto-tune. I'll post what I end up with.


Yeah, maybe it's time for more RAM


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Yeah, maybe it's time for more RAM


Yeah... I'm not looking forward to buying 16 sticks of ram











Ended up being less than running a single process.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Or it's just AVX that makes SNB/IVB-EP fly. Those are Magny Cours right?

E:

And I have hugepages on


----------



## ZDngrfld

Yeah, they're MC. If AVX makes that much of a difference, I bet we'd see a big difference if I were running IL or AD procs. I've been scoping out ebay for some good deals on them but anything I find is for one or two.

I have a couple more sticks coming for my V2s. We'll see what they can do at 512MB.


----------



## antonio8

Dumb question if anyone can help me out.

I am still trying to figure out how to solo cpu mine. I wanted to try this Nyan coin just to see if I can do it.

When I create my conf file like so:
rpcuser=*user*
rpcpassword=*password*
rpcallowip=*
rpcport=17779
daemon=1
server=1
listen=1

Do I leave the rpcuser and rpcpassword as is or am I suppossed to change them to something else?

And where do all these files go? In the folder as the minerd.exe or in the Nyan Wallet?

Thanks


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Dumb question if anyone can help me out.
> 
> I am still trying to figure out how to solo cpu mine. I wanted to try this Nyan coin just to see if I can do it.
> 
> When I create my conf file like so:
> rpcuser=*user*
> rpcpassword=*password*
> rpcallowip=*
> rpcport=17779
> daemon=1
> server=1
> listen=1
> 
> Do I leave the rpcuser and rpcpassword as is or am I suppossed to change them to something else?
> 
> And where do all these files go? In the folder as the minerd.exe or in the Nyan Wallet?
> 
> Thanks


Are you trying to solo on just a single computer? You should just be able to have the wallet solo by setting gen=1 in your config. you save the config in the wallet %appdata% folder.

Let me elaborate: The RPC stuff is to allow outside connections from mining software like cgminer or minerd. You don't need to have it if you're not using a third party miner


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Are you trying to solo on just a single computer? You should just be able to have the wallet solo by setting gen=1 in your config. you save the config if the wallet %appdata% folder


If I can do all 3 computers I would.

Just trying to learn to to the set up on 1 for now.

I have tried the wallet solo. Just never knew for sure if it was mining or not. Those files in the wallet are awefully long sometimes.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Why cpu mine that!? Cpu mine proper cpu coins mate...say pts or xpm.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Dumb question if anyone can help me out.
> 
> I am still trying to figure out how to solo cpu mine. I wanted to try this Nyan coin just to see if I can do it.
> 
> When I create my conf file like so:
> rpcuser=*user*
> rpcpassword=*password*
> rpcallowip=*
> rpcport=17779
> daemon=1
> server=1
> listen=1
> 
> Do I leave the rpcuser and rpcpassword as is or am I suppossed to change them to something else?
> 
> And where do all these files go? In the folder as the minerd.exe or in the Nyan Wallet?
> 
> Thanks


see here for instructions too hard to explain:
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=260049.0

i agree with the above though mine a cpu coin! I just posted in the 8350 club about getting started:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/28640#post_21524459


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Why cpu mine that!? Cpu mine proper cpu coins mate...say pts or xpm.


I've given up on pts. I just don't have the system to get enough to make it worth my wild. I think I avg about 1 every 4-5 days. Never tried the Primecoin.

I have just been mining mmc for the last week.

I just wanted to try a solo on a coins first time release. I am new at this and just want to feel the experience of getting some coin on release.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> see here for instructions too hard to explain:
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=260049.0
> 
> i agree with the above though mine a cpu coin! I just posted in the 8350 club about getting started:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/28640#post_21524459


Thanks for that


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Thanks for that


no problem. but you will make less doing scrypt. you might get lucky doing a startup coin but likely thats best served with your gpu while saving PTS. I make much more off my cpu doing pts. I get about 80kh/s mining scrypt which is not NEARLY as productive as PTS. You will not be more productive with scrypt coins. mine the new cpu coin when it comes out but do pts for now i got 275CPM makes like 3-4 bucks a day not too bad really considering its one cpu


----------



## ivanlabrie

8320 is king $/perf right now...It would be my pick for a mining farm comprised of cpu/gpu rigs.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> no problem. but you will make less doing scrypt. you might get lucky doing a startup coin but likely thats best served with your gpu while saving PTS. I make much more off my cpu doing pts. I get about 80kh/s mining scrypt which is not NEARLY as productive as PTS. You will not be more productive with scrypt coins. mine the new cpu coin when it comes out but do pts for now i got 275CPM makes like 3-4 bucks a day not too bad really considering its one cpu


I am really just trying to learn as much as possible right now. Not to concerned with even making roi right now.

Just trying to get to the point where you all are at with experience. I have a long way to go but taking it one step at a time. I even tried Bitcoin with gpu, I know a waist of time. But I can say I have done it.

I have been doing good with the MMC and will go back to it. Just plan on mining the Nyan for a couple of hours. I have never solo'd a coin when released. Always been at work.

I really like trying new things for the experience. Once I do get a little bit better understanding I'll ride one for a while.

I'll admit I am only a rookie. My main rig is in my sig. My First mining rig has an AMD 1100t with a R9270 and 8750 my second rig has an AMD 8750 and R7250 with an AMD X3. I am in no way mining to make big bucks. Just starting out as a very interesting hobby.

I'll take any hints or suggestions to steer me in the right direction though.


----------



## DizZz

What is the most profitable CPU coin to mine right now? I'm still on XPM on a couple rigs but it's getting decreasingly less profitable.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> What is the most profitable CPU coin to mine right now? I'm still on XPM on a couple rigs but it's getting decreasingly less profitable.


PTS, MMC, XPM, SRC, QRK, YAC.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> What is the most profitable CPU coin to mine right now? I'm still on XPM on a couple rigs but it's getting decreasingly less profitable.


So it's actually becoming more profitable







?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> PTS, MMC, XPM, SRC, QRK, YAC.


In that order? Or is that just a list of cpu mineable coins?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

In that order I think. At least PTS to XPM sounds about right.


----------



## ivanlabrie

It's rather accurate...at least for dumping instantly.

I'd rather hold pts and xpm personally.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> So it's actually becoming more profitable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Haha woops double negative








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> In that order I think. At least PTS to XPM sounds about right.


Cool thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> It's rather accurate...at least for dumping instantly.
> 
> I'd rather hold pts and xpm personally.


Awesome I think I'll switch to PTS then. A couple questions though and sorry if these have already been answered.

Is there a linux miner?
What is the best pool?
What is the best exchange?

Thanks


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Yes

https://mega.co.nz/#F!h0tkXSxZ!f62uoUXogkxQmP2xO8Ib-g

Ypool

Not sure what you mean by exchange =/


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Yes
> 
> https://mega.co.nz/#F!h0tkXSxZ!f62uoUXogkxQmP2xO8Ib-g
> 
> Ypool
> 
> Not sure what you mean by exchange =/


Thanks for the help blade!

By exchange I meant where to trade PTS for BTC or USD.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I traded some coins via bter. But that's only because I heard it from ivan


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Haha woops double negative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool thanks.
> Awesome I think I'll switch to PTS then. A couple questions though and sorry if these have already been answered.
> 
> Is there a linux miner?
> What is the best pool?
> What is the best exchange?
> 
> Thanks


Already responded by Bladmaster...you can look for the code and compile your own probably but not sure.
It's trustworthy though, and the most efficient miner.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I traded some coins via bter. But that's only because I heard it from ivan


bter.com


----------



## DizZz

Can somebody tell me what is wrong with this config? I keep getting "Illegal Instructions..."

Code:



Code:


threads = 32
mining-params = pts:av=0&m=512
mine = xpt2h://DizZz.pts:[email protected]:8080/pts
compact-stats = 1


----------



## antonio8

Going to try the XPM.

Any good tips to get started?


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Can somebody tell me what is wrong with this config? I keep getting "Illegal Instructions..."
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> threads = 32
> mining-params = pts:av=0&m=512
> mine = xpt2h://DizZz.pts:[email protected]:8080/pts
> compact-stats = 1


I am by no means an expert. I couldn't get mine started without having all the ports in it.

If that doesn't help, Sorry


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Going to try the XPM.
> 
> Any good tips to get started?


Are you running linux or windows?


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Are you running linux or windows?


Sorry Windows 64bit


----------



## ivanlabrie

Antonio, download the beeeeer.org binaries here: http://www.mediafire.com/download/473rshiav08074t/primeminer_v08_rc1.zip
Then follow this guide: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTyY-Tpi-oo


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Antonio, download the beeeeer.org binaries here: http://www.mediafire.com/download/473rshiav08074t/primeminer_v08_rc1.zip
> Then follow this guide: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTyY-Tpi-oo


Thanks,

That was too easy.

So I gues beeeeer.org is perferred over ypool


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> That was too easy.
> 
> So I gues beeeeer.org is perferred over ypool


For xpm, sure...for pts ypool's better.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> For xpm, sure...for pts ypool's better.


Hopefully last question on this.

If I am using 2 computers should I assign 2 different addresses or just use 1?

EDIT: My 1100T is performing on 4 threads and keeping up with my 8350 at 6 threads on the number of primes.

Don't know if that is good or not. They are both at stock settings.


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Hopefully last question on this.
> 
> If I am using 2 computers should I assign 2 different addresses or just use 1?
> 
> EDIT: My 1100T is performing on 4 threads and keeping up with my 8350 at 6 threads on the number of primes.
> 
> Don't know if that is good or not. They are both at stock settings.


You only need to use one address if your mining Be^5r's XPM or PTS pool. Where possible, I'd prefer to assign different worker per rig though, it makes it easier to keep up with concerning each being online (or not).

As far as the 1100T vs. 8350, that's absolutely normal. STARS (Ph. II/Thuban) integer cores are still more than a match for Piledriver integer cores in clock-for-clock single threaded performance, & were it not for overclocking limits being drastically higher, P.D. wouldn't stand a chance except in highly multi-threaded applications, AVX & 256 bit f.p. operations, the latter two of which STARS can't do at all. Steamroller *should* change that, finally, according to the latest reports.

Still, you'll find there are several instances where an old Ph. II will still lay the smack down on P.D. because of it's better per core IPC.







Earlier in this very thread, you can find an instance of my 1090T @ 4.2 Ghz doing exactly that to an 8350 @ 4.5 on the previous page.


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> According to my calculations this little bugger HERE should be able to pull off 120cpm mining pts, and drawing say 50w from the wall. (whole system).
> Not only that but it also has a pci-e 2.0 slot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna try one of those so bad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd build an army of them, huge pile of little itx systems, cpu only.
> Can any of you guys give it a shot? I won't be able to buy it for a week or two.


Yeah, they're cute







But, this...



...only cost me $4 USD more (new), draws 200w +/- at the wall, & gets 335 c/m on average. I admit, the little Atom does have it beat on, well, electrical power consumption, but...









Apogee Drive II sold separately ofc. Lol!


----------



## Hazzeedayz

subbed


----------



## DizZz

What is the best pool for XPM and why? I can't seem to set up PTS on my linux servers so I'll just stick with XPM for now. Ypool or be^5r?


----------



## ForceProjection

@DizZz: B(e^5)r is best for XPM, ypool is far better for PTS.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> What is the best pool for XPM and why? I can't seem to set up PTS on my linux servers so I'll just stick with XPM for now. Ypool or be^5r?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> @DizZz: B(e^5)r is best for XPM, ypool is far better for PTS.


agreed

Also, just started up PTS on 4 boxes.
Getting about 80-90 collisions/min per box.
Is that any good?


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> Also, just started up PTS on 4 boxes.
> Getting about 80-90 collisions/min per box.
> Is that any good?


Which cpu's, memory setting, speed, & miner are you running? Sounds about right, if you're running it on a x3 720 BE/ Athalon at stock settings, but on any other cpu, it's definitely under performing.

For a reference point, on 5 cores/threads, my 1090T does 180-ish c/m @ 4.2 Ghz.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I get 106 on an fx6300 at stock (4 threads)


----------



## gunslinger0077

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> Yeah, they're cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...only cost me $4 USD more (new), draws 200w +/- at the wall, & gets 335 c/m on average. I admit, the little Atom does have it beat on, well, electrical power consumption, but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apogee Drive II sold separately ofc. Lol!


do you guys have any recommendation for rigs like this for around 200 bucks if there are any


----------



## DizZz

Okay I've tried and tried to figure this out and cannot find a solution. If anyone can get this to run I will give them my first PTS that I mine. What is wrong with this config?

Code:



Code:


threads = 2
mining-params = pts:av=0&m=512
mine = xpt2h://DizZz.pts:[email protected]:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts
compact-stats = 1

I get:

Code:



Code:


Illegal Instruction

When I run:

Code:



Code:


./yam -c yam.cfg

Both files are in the same directory and they both have root privileges so that isn't the problem. Is there something I'm missing here? I've tried multiple different versions of the miner on both linux and mac and get the same error every time. If possible, could someone post their config file so I can compare? Thanks


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Okay I've tried and tried to figure this out and cannot find a solution. If anyone can get this to run I will give them my first PTS that I mine. What is wrong with this config?
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> threads = 2
> mining-params = pts:av=0&m=512
> mine = xpt2h://DizZz.pts:[email protected]:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts
> compact-stats = 1
> 
> I get:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Illegal Instruction
> 
> When I run:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ./yam -c yam.cfg
> 
> Both files are in the same directory and they both have root privileges so that isn't the problem. Is there something I'm missing here? I've tried multiple different versions of the miner on both linux and mac and get the same error every time. If possible, could someone post their config file so I can compare? Thanks


Missing dependencies?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Missing dependencies?


Do you happen to know which ones are needed for linux?


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunslinger0077*
> 
> do you guys have any recommendation for rigs like this for around 200 bucks if there are any


Their really aren't any in that price range unfortunately, m-itx boards are actually pretty expensive considering their lack of pci-e slots. That setup of mine, the z77e-itx, was $160 U.S. for the mobo (which has actually gone up in price since I bought it a year & 4 months ago), & the i5 3750k in it was bought on sale @ Microcenter for $200 at the time.

By the time you add in the memory, which is leagues more expensive now than when I purchased mine, you're looking at $430-$480. You could probably save $100-ish by going with a lower end board & cpu, but realistically speaking, you'll make the money back faster if you stick with at least the equivalents of my components. That's not including the cpu cooling solution, btw.

You could probably find a good deal by combing carefully around the marketplace here, used, & eek out with similar performance for around the price point you want to spend (maybe a little higher).









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Okay I've tried and tried to figure this out and cannot find a solution. If anyone can get this to run I will give them my first PTS that I mine. What is wrong with this config?
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> threads = 2
> mining-params = pts:av=0&m=512
> mine = xpt2h://DizZz.pts:[email protected]:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts
> compact-stats = 1
> 
> I get:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Illegal Instruction
> 
> When I run:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ./yam -c yam.cfg
> 
> Both files are in the same directory and they both have root privileges so that isn't the problem. Is there something I'm missing here? I've tried multiple different versions of the miner on both linux and mac and get the same error every time. If possible, could someone post their config file so I can compare? Thanks


Strange, my config doesn't look any different, aside from the individual settings ofc.

Code:



Code:


threads = 4
mining-params = pts:av=3&m=512
mine = xpt2h://DarKWerX.PTS_3:[email protected]:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts
compact-stats = 1

To be fair though, I haven't tried to get my miners running in *nix (even though I have 2 linux boxes), mostly because of my excessive gpu overclocking needing greater voltage control.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Okay I've tried and tried to figure this out and cannot find a solution. If anyone can get this to run I will give them my first PTS that I mine. What is wrong with this config?
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> threads = 2
> mining-params = pts:av=0&m=512
> mine = xpt2h://DizZz.pts:[email protected]:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts
> compact-stats = 1
> 
> I get:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Illegal Instruction
> 
> When I run:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ./yam -c yam.cfg
> 
> Both files are in the same directory and they both have root privileges so that isn't the problem. Is there something I'm missing here? I've tried multiple different versions of the miner on both linux and mac and get the same error every time. If possible, could someone post their config file so I can compare? Thanks


Here is what I have.

If it helps please don't send anything.

All the help I got from people I probably owe somebody a BTC.

threads = 4
mining-params = pts:av=0&m=512
mine =
xpt2h://antonio8.PTS_1:[email protected]:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:
8085:8086:8087/pts
compact-stats = 1

This is exactly how it is setup in my conf. I am also on windows and not linux. Sorry

EDIT: The only thing I see different is at the end of user name. The site assigned me PTS*_1*


----------



## DizZz

Thanks @ForceProjection and @antonio8. Unfortunately, even with your advice I still cannot get it to run. I guess I'll try searching around on other forums to see if anyone has found a solution.


----------



## ForceProjection

^ Anytime DizZz, sorry I couldn't be more helpful.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Okay I've tried and tried to figure this out and cannot find a solution. If anyone can get this to run I will give them my first PTS that I mine. What is wrong with this config?
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> threads = 2
> mining-params = pts:av=0&m=512
> mine = xpt2h://DizZz.pts:[email protected]:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts
> compact-stats = 1
> 
> I get:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Illegal Instruction
> 
> When I run:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ./yam -c yam.cfg
> 
> Both files are in the same directory and they both have root privileges so that isn't the problem. Is there something I'm missing here? I've tried multiple different versions of the miner on both linux and mac and get the same error every time. If possible, could someone post their config file so I can compare? Thanks


Well it appears that you are using a wrong instruction set.
What is your CPU again? And which miner did you download?

If you're running on the 2700k, I suppose you have downloaded the sandy-bridge optimized build from Mega?


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Well it appears that you are using a wrong instruction set.
> What is your CPU again? And which miner did you download?
> 
> If you're running on the 2700k, I suppose you have downloaded the sandy-bridge optimized build from Mega?


That's what I get for posting right after waking up when the brains still foggy.







I knew I'd seen that error before, but just couldn't place it. Needed moar coffee!


----------



## fragamemnon

I'm already at work so coffee has been had.









Cheers, haha!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I think it is

./yam --config yam.cfg

but I may have that mixed up with Windows syntax.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I think it is
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ./yam --config yam.cfg
> 
> but I may have that mixed up with Windows syntax.


I just checked. Ran this:
./yam --config yam.cfg
then this
./yam -c yam.cfg

And short flags work.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Ye, must be Windows only then


----------



## AlDyer

Is there even any point mining with a single 4670K?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Of course there is!









Everything adds up...


----------



## AlDyer

How much would I make in a month of solo mining? Probably nothing, right?


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> I'm already at work so coffee has been had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers, haha!


Heheh, now that I've been at work for a few hours, & have drunk a pot of coffee, I'm back on point









Cheers!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> How much would I make in a month of solo mining? Probably nothing, right?


It's not worth it solo'ing unless it's a newly issued coin (ok, really there's one circumstance that mitigates that: *IF* you have a large farm of your own, that's not so true).

Generally speaking though, if you don't have some serious hashing power at your disposal, you're much better off with a good pool, especially where blocks, block rewards, orphans, & stales are concerned.









For a more direct answer to your question, not much.

Oh, and no one has any love for my little micro powerhouse?







I haz teh sadz.


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> Heheh, now that I've been at work for a few hours, & have drunk a pot of coffee, I'm back on point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not worth it solo'ing unless it's a newly issued coin (ok, really there's one circumstance that mitigates that: *IF* you have a large farm of your own, that's not so true).
> 
> Generally speaking though, if you don't have some serious hashing power at your disposal, you're much better off with a good pool, especially where blocks, block rewards, orphans, & stales are concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a more direct answer to your question, not much.
> 
> Oh, and no one has any love for my little micro powerhouse?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haz teh sadz.


Yeah I know about that it was justa hypothetical question. I mine a lot of scrypts with my GPU and I always use pools


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> Which cpu's, memory setting, speed, & miner are you running? Sounds about right, if you're running it on a x3 720 BE/ Athalon at stock settings, but on any other cpu, it's definitely under performing.
> 
> For a reference point, on 5 cores/threads, my 1090T does 180-ish c/m @ 4.2 Ghz.


CPU: Intel Core I5-2320 @ 3.00 GHz 4 core
RAM: 4GB
Miner: jhProtominer - 64-bit

Here's what I'm passing to it:
jhProtominer.exe -o ypool.net [removed miner specific info] -m512

any ideas?
any other params i can pass to tweak and squeeze a bit more out?
Should i be using a different miner?


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> CPU: Intel Core I5-2320 @ 3.00 GHz 4 core
> RAM: 4GB
> Miner: jhProtominer - 64-bit
> 
> Here's what I'm passing to it:
> jhProtominer.exe -o ypool.net [removed miner specific info] -m512
> 
> any ideas?
> any other params i can pass to tweak and squeeze a bit more out?
> Should i be using a different miner?


Yes sir, you definitely should be using another miner, specifically yam miner, the SandyBridge optimized version. Which you can find here : https://mega.co.nz/#F!h0tkXSxZ!f62uoUXogkxQmP2xO8Ib-g

You'll see a rather large improvement in hash speed over jhprotominer with yam. When you set up yam, make sure to watch the miner for the first go 'round, & note the AV= parameter, which is the fine tuning algorithm variation. When you find the best performance, simply add that number to the .conf file, & done. When you restart the miner next time, the tuning will be pretty well perfect from there on out.

Other than that, maximizing your yield is dependent on what background services can be disabled, autostart entries, etc. Just remember, if you're simultaneously gpu mining on the same system, reserve a core for cgminer, and let yam have all the rest of the cores to do with what it wills.








Btw, by using AVX instructions, will actually leave your computer usable, if a slight bit slower, even with the cores @ 100% duty cycle. You won't see as many major lags, in other words.









Oh, and one last thing: You don't have to go through the trouble of removing your miner info from config files. All anyone can do with that, is mine for you. Hell, I hope someone thinks their getting over by "lifting" my miner login, I can use the extra hashing power!







Lol!


----------



## ivanlabrie

xD one can only dream...

i5 4430 stock with 1333 value ram yields 0.043 with 3 cores over at xolo's. have yet to test yam with that rig.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> CPU: Intel Core I5-2320 @ 3.00 GHz 4 core
> RAM: 4GB
> Miner: jhProtominer - 64-bit
> 
> Here's what I'm passing to it:
> jhProtominer.exe -o ypool.net [removed miner specific info] -m512
> 
> any ideas?
> any other params i can pass to tweak and squeeze a bit more out?
> Should i be using a different miner?


get rid of jhminer and use yam

available from the same page you got jhminer from on ypool. Down a little lower theres optimized yam versions for win64/linux. You wont regret the switch. Find one specific to your processor or use the generic version and you will get MUCH better cpm.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Some results:

i5 4430 at stock with 1333mhz ram mining PTS with yam haswell 512mb per thread and AV=29


FX6300 at stock with 1333mhz ram mining PTS with yam bdver2 512mb per thread and AV=26


----------



## ZDngrfld

Got the new memory for my V2s. I have them overclocked as much as I can at the moment. So I have 40 threads sitting at 2.86GHz. Just finished fine-tuning.

Code:



Code:


  mining.ypool.net: On-line, Shares Submitted 1, Accepted 1
Share found!
PTS Agg. CPM: 1263.7; Rnds C/I: 374/0, Don. C/I: 199/0; Cfg/Thr CPM: 1263.7/32.635 573 rnds AV=8, ART=7502
  mining.ypool.net: On-line, Shares Submitted 2, Accepted 2
PTS Agg. CPM: 1259.4; Rnds C/I: 421/0, Don. C/I: 199/0; Cfg/Thr CPM: 1259.4/32.757 620 rnds AV=8, ART=7504
  mining.ypool.net: On-line, Shares Submitted 2, Accepted 2
PTS Agg. CPM: 1278.7; Rnds C/I: 481/0, Don. C/I: 199/0; Cfg/Thr CPM: 1278.7/32.883 680 rnds AV=8, ART=7492
  mining.ypool.net: On-line, Shares Submitted 2, Accepted 2

PTS Agg. CPM: 1265.5; Rnds C/I: 524/0, Don. C/I: 199/0; Cfg/Thr CPM: 1265.5/32.942 723 rnds AV=8, ART=7492
  mining.ypool.net: On-line, Shares Submitted 2, Accepted 2
PTS Agg. CPM: 1284.2; Rnds C/I: 592/0, Don. C/I: 199/0; Cfg/Thr CPM: 1284.2/32.719 791 rnds AV=8, ART=7493
  mining.ypool.net: On-line, Shares Submitted 2, Accepted 2
Share found!
PTS Agg. CPM: 1270.8; Rnds C/I: 641/0, Don. C/I: 199/0; Cfg/Thr CPM: 1270.8/32.525 840 rnds AV=8, ART=7489
  mining.ypool.net: On-line, Shares Submitted 3, Accepted 3


----------



## Allan P

Are my stats any decent? I'm mining with an AMD Phenom II X4 965 at 3.9GHZ. Also, is it better to mine protoshares than primecoins for profit these days?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Got the new memory for my V2s. I have them overclocked as much as I can at the moment. So I have 40 threads sitting at 2.86GHz. Just finished fine-tuning.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> mining.ypool.net: On-line, Shares Submitted 1, Accepted 1
> Share found!
> PTS Agg. CPM: 1263.7; Rnds C/I: 374/0, Don. C/I: 199/0; Cfg/Thr CPM: 1263.7/32.635 573 rnds AV=8, ART=7502
> mining.ypool.net: On-line, Shares Submitted 2, Accepted 2
> PTS Agg. CPM: 1259.4; Rnds C/I: 421/0, Don. C/I: 199/0; Cfg/Thr CPM: 1259.4/32.757 620 rnds AV=8, ART=7504
> mining.ypool.net: On-line, Shares Submitted 2, Accepted 2
> PTS Agg. CPM: 1278.7; Rnds C/I: 481/0, Don. C/I: 199/0; Cfg/Thr CPM: 1278.7/32.883 680 rnds AV=8, ART=7492
> mining.ypool.net: On-line, Shares Submitted 2, Accepted 2
> 
> PTS Agg. CPM: 1265.5; Rnds C/I: 524/0, Don. C/I: 199/0; Cfg/Thr CPM: 1265.5/32.942 723 rnds AV=8, ART=7492
> mining.ypool.net: On-line, Shares Submitted 2, Accepted 2
> PTS Agg. CPM: 1284.2; Rnds C/I: 592/0, Don. C/I: 199/0; Cfg/Thr CPM: 1284.2/32.719 791 rnds AV=8, ART=7493
> mining.ypool.net: On-line, Shares Submitted 2, Accepted 2
> Share found!
> PTS Agg. CPM: 1270.8; Rnds C/I: 641/0, Don. C/I: 199/0; Cfg/Thr CPM: 1270.8/32.525 840 rnds AV=8, ART=7489
> mining.ypool.net: On-line, Shares Submitted 3, Accepted 3


e5-2670v2's?


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Got the new memory for my V2s. I have them overclocked as much as I can at the moment. So I have 40 threads sitting at 2.86GHz. Just finished fine-tuning.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> mining.ypool.net: On-line, Shares Submitted 1, Accepted 1
> Share found!
> PTS Agg. CPM: 1263.7; Rnds C/I: 374/0, Don. C/I: 199/0; Cfg/Thr CPM: 1263.7/32.635 573 rnds AV=8, ART=7502
> mining.ypool.net: On-line, Shares Submitted 2, Accepted 2
> PTS Agg. CPM: 1259.4; Rnds C/I: 421/0, Don. C/I: 199/0; Cfg/Thr CPM: 1259.4/32.757 620 rnds AV=8, ART=7504
> mining.ypool.net: On-line, Shares Submitted 2, Accepted 2
> PTS Agg. CPM: 1278.7; Rnds C/I: 481/0, Don. C/I: 199/0; Cfg/Thr CPM: 1278.7/32.883 680 rnds AV=8, ART=7492
> mining.ypool.net: On-line, Shares Submitted 2, Accepted 2
> 
> PTS Agg. CPM: 1265.5; Rnds C/I: 524/0, Don. C/I: 199/0; Cfg/Thr CPM: 1265.5/32.942 723 rnds AV=8, ART=7492
> mining.ypool.net: On-line, Shares Submitted 2, Accepted 2
> PTS Agg. CPM: 1284.2; Rnds C/I: 592/0, Don. C/I: 199/0; Cfg/Thr CPM: 1284.2/32.719 791 rnds AV=8, ART=7493
> mining.ypool.net: On-line, Shares Submitted 2, Accepted 2
> Share found!
> PTS Agg. CPM: 1270.8; Rnds C/I: 641/0, Don. C/I: 199/0; Cfg/Thr CPM: 1270.8/32.525 840 rnds AV=8, ART=7489
> mining.ypool.net: On-line, Shares Submitted 3, Accepted 3


Oooooh, I think I'm gonna...









Yeah, what Ivan said, 2670 v2's? x2 w/ ht, or 40 physical cores? 'Scuse me, gotta change teh pants.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allan P*
> 
> 
> 
> Are my stats any decent? I'm mining with an AMD Phenom II X4 965 at 3.9GHZ. Also, is it better to mine protoshares than primecoins for profit these days?


PTS, at least for the moment, is more profitable. Your 965 is looking pretty good, although you might want to take a screen shot after it's settled down (it take's a few minutes) for a more accurate representation. 2k-ish on average is what my 1090T eeks out on 5 cores @ 4.2, so in the 1500's is about right.


----------



## Krusher33

How's mine looking?



CPU is FX-8350 @ 4.6 ghz mining on 6 threads with 1800mhz RAM

GPU is 7970 @ 1030/1800


----------



## ZDngrfld

2P. A Total of 20 cores, 40 threads. They're pretty close to 2670s, but not quite the same


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> Yes sir, you definitely should be using another miner, specifically yam miner, the SandyBridge optimized version. Which you can find here : https://mega.co.nz/#F!h0tkXSxZ!f62uoUXogkxQmP2xO8Ib-g
> 
> You'll see a rather large improvement in hash speed over jhprotominer with yam. When you set up yam, make sure to watch the miner for the first go 'round, & note the AV= parameter, which is the fine tuning algorithm variation. When you find the best performance, simply add that number to the .conf file, & done. When you restart the miner next time, the tuning will be pretty well perfect from there on out.
> 
> Other than that, maximizing your yield is dependent on what background services can be disabled, autostart entries, etc. Just remember, if you're simultaneously gpu mining on the same system, reserve a core for cgminer, and let yam have all the rest of the cores to do with what it wills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, by using AVX instructions, will actually leave your computer usable, if a slight bit slower, even with the cores @ 100% duty cycle. You won't see as many major lags, in other words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and one last thing: You don't have to go through the trouble of removing your miner info from config files. All anyone can do with that, is mine for you. Hell, I hope someone thinks their getting over by "lifting" my miner login, I can use the extra hashing power!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!


Dude!
+1 on...damn near doubled my output without any tuning with the new miner...
one question how does the tuning work?
i set the av=0 param but where do i see what i need to set it to after i run it for a bit?

Edit:
+1 to dmfree88 as well

thanks guys


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> How's mine looking?
> 
> 
> 
> CPU is FX-8350 @ 4.6 ghz mining on 6 threads with 1800mhz RAM
> 
> GPU is 7970 @ 1030/1800


I couldn't really say due to running jhprotominer on my 1090T, so I don't have a basis of comparison yet. The only AVX compatible cpu I have is my 3570k, which is doing around 340 c/m, but that's not a fair comparison. I'll try to get to swapping the 1090T over to yam tonight, and get back to you to give you a more direct comparison.

Your 7970 is looking pretty good though, you've got a good one.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> 2P. A Total of 20 cores, 40 threads. They're pretty close to 2670s, but not quite the same


Very nice! <- slightly jealous







That initial startup cost w/ the 10c chips, even used... *whistles low* Ouch! I need an investor!


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> Dude!
> +1 on...damn near doubled my output without any tuning with the new miner...
> one question how does the tuning work?
> i set the av=0 param but where do i see what i need to set it to after i run it for a bit?
> 
> Edit:
> +1 to dmfree88 as well
> 
> thanks guys


Anytime my man, anytime







Just keep an eye on it, the tuning will do it's own thing without you having to do anything. That said, it won't always pick the absolute best algorithm variation, so it bears keeping an eye on to see if the results agree with the AV it picks. Usually, it' pretty close, but not always.

For instance, the auto tune picked av=23 as the best for my 3570k, except that it actually got better c/m & shares found at av=7. So I stuck with it at 7.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> Dude!
> +1 on...damn near doubled my output without any tuning with the new miner...
> one question how does the tuning work?
> i set the av=0 param but where do i see what i need to set it to after i run it for a bit?
> 
> Edit:
> +1 to dmfree88 as well
> 
> thanks guys


You should see Best AV/RT. Set it to that after it's finished.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I get 106 on an fx6300 at stock (4 threads)


That makes my i7 look even more like crap, but then my i3 is beating that on three threads now that hugepages is enabled.

Idk if there's something wrong with my configuration, something stealing cycles or just that my chip is heavily degraded, but my 2600k @4.6 is back down to 130-140cpms 4threads w/hugepages. I should've left it when it getting 180cpms.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> That makes my i7 look even more like crap, but then my i3 is beating that on three threads now that hugepages is enabled.
> 
> Idk if there's something wrong with my configuration, something stealing cycles or just that my chip is heavily degraded, but my 2600k @4.6 is back down to 130-140cpms 4threads w/hugepages. I should've left it when it getting 180cpms.


Use 7 threads...manually assign a core to cgminer and the rest to yam, always start yam before cgminer or any other application, and remove any unused program/process/service you see.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> How's mine looking?
> 
> 
> 
> CPU is FX-8350 @ 4.6 ghz mining on 6 threads with 1800mhz RAM
> 
> GPU is 7970 @ 1030/1800


looks pretty good to me. I have 4.62ghz(201 fsb x 23multi) 8350 with 1600 ram overclocked to 1866 and i get about 240cp/m on 6 threads. After overnighter on 7 threads i get 275. I personally had better luck using the generic version of yam. Also when i set to av=0 it ends up on a worse speed then when i just set av=1. I watch the test and 1 was better then the rest. 4 was close but 1 was better. Sure enough it puts me on like 5 which wasnt good (240cp/m on 7 threads) and I end up switching back to 1 for the best output.

Maybe I will try bdver2 and bdver1 again see if i can get some better results but I have been happier with the generic version. I will keep testing but I figured Id share my findings.

So id say your doing dang good on the gpu and pretty similar on your cpu to me with a 8350. So hopefully were both doing good then







.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> How's mine looking?
> 
> 
> 
> CPU is FX-8350 @ 4.6 ghz mining on 6 threads with 1800mhz RAM
> 
> GPU is 7970 @ 1030/1800
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't really say due to running jhprotominer on my 1090T, so I don't have a basis of comparison yet. The only AVX compatible cpu I have is my 3570k, which is doing around 340 c/m, but that's not a fair comparison. I'll try to get to swapping the 1090T over to yam tonight, and get back to you to give you a more direct comparison.
> 
> Your 7970 is looking pretty good though, you've got a good one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> 2P. A Total of 20 cores, 40 threads. They're pretty close to 2670s, but not quite the same
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very nice! <- slightly jealous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That initial startup cost w/ the 10c chips, even used... *whistles low* Ouch! I need an investor!
Click to expand...

Actually the GPU isn't that great. I'm having to up the volts to keep it stable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> How's mine looking?
> 
> 
> 
> CPU is FX-8350 @ 4.6 ghz mining on 6 threads with 1800mhz RAM
> 
> GPU is 7970 @ 1030/1800
> 
> 
> 
> looks pretty good to me. I have 4.62ghz(201 fsb x 23multi) 8350 with 1600 ram overclocked to 1866 and i get about 240cp/m on 6 threads. After overnighter on 7 threads i get 275. I personally had better luck using the generic version of yam. Also when i set to av=0 it ends up on a worse speed then when i just set av=1. I watch the test and 1 was better then the rest. 4 was close but 1 was better. Sure enough it puts me on like 5 which wasnt good (240cp/m on 7 threads) and I end up switching back to 1 for the best output.
> 
> Maybe I will try bdver2 and bdver1 again see if i can get some better results but I have been happier with the generic version. I will keep testing but I figured Id share my findings.
> 
> So id say your doing dang good on the gpu and pretty similar on your cpu to me with a 8350. So hopefully were both doing good then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Ok, thanks. Trying 4.8 ghz now. Not seeing much difference.


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Actually the GPU isn't that great. I'm having to up the volts to keep it stable.


Unless you're having to really pump the voltage to her, it's not bad. Most people with 7970's aren't even getting 700 kh/s (some in the 500 range in fact, with higher clocks than you), and my standard of comparison is my own personal 7950 TF3 which is clocked at 1325/1975 and gets 780 kh/s. No, yours isn't a great 7970, but that's not what I was saying at all, merely that it was a good one. Take a look for yourself: https://litecoin.info/Mining_Hardware_Comparison

Let's get back to the topic at hand though. Cheers!


----------



## Hazzeedayz

All tuned up.
sitting at ~230 on each machine (4 machines)
thanks again for your guys' help









+1 ForceProjection
+1 ZDngrfld


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Use 7 threads...manually assign a core to cgminer and the rest to yam, always start yam before cgminer or any other application, and remove any unused program/process/service you see.


Can't do more than 4 threads...

I need to reinstall tho, something isn't right with my system, I think either a drive is failing or memory, random lock ups and tons of memory/page fault bsods.

But since according to you, I should be getting a lot more than what I am, I ran 7 threads and it topped out at 260cpms I think at 4.6ghz with nothing else running on the system. My Cinebench scores seem low as well.


----------



## mav2000

Just not able to get hugepages enabled. Running at 245-250 cpm at 4.5 ghz on a 3570k, with 2400 Mhz on the ram. I hope I can sort this out. With the higher difficulty its getting tougher to mine PTS.

Also am using the correct IB Yam miner. How do I enable AVX?


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Just not able to get hugepages enabled. Running at 245-250 cpm at 4.5 ghz on a 3570k, with 2400 Mhz on the ram. I hope I can sort this out. With the higher difficulty its getting tougher to mine PTS.
> 
> Also am using the correct IB Yam miner. How do I enable AVX?


AVX is enabled automatically when you use the Ivy, Sandy, or Haswell optimized yam. You don't have to worry about that.









I'm guessing you're running 7 Home(Premium) x64, yes? If you, or anyone else is, the problem with Home (HomePremium) is that neither one has GroupPolicyEditor at all. But, there is a way around that, found below.

Ivan, if you read this, you might want to tag this post to the OP to help everyone out.

Enabling Hugepages (a.k.a. Large Pages) support in Win 7 Home/HomePremium x64 editions

1.) Download this file from M$: http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=17657

Really, the only part of it you actually need is ntrights.exe, you can pretty well discard the rest of it.

2.) Open an elevated command prompt instance, and insert:

Code:



Code:


ntrights -u everyone +r SeLockMemoryPrivilege

You should get a return message of: "*Granting SeLockMemoryPrivilege to everyone*" ... successful

3.) Reboot.

4.) Start yam and your hugepages error should be gone. Which indicates that hugepages (a.k.a. Large pages in Windows) is working properly.

5.) ???Profit???

If you ever want to turn hugepages off:

Run an elevated command prompt again & type or copy/pasta:

Code:



Code:


ntrights -u everyone -r SeLockMemoryPrivilege


----------



## mav2000

Im actually using windows 8.1, so will the above help? Also have changed large pages to everyone a while back, but I still get the warning.


----------



## ForceProjection

Well, you just ran into the one thing that is the real reason I ditched 8.1, lack of true admin control. You very well may have changed the setting, but on many things administrative related, 8.1 will actually block the change of settings as you ordered, even if you manage to uncover the "real" administrator account (which isn't even the real one, btw, M$ is the only one that can access the true root admin from what I can tell).

Personally, that's a serious affront to me, that I am not allowed to have the full depth of admin control of my own machine, and completely unacceptable in my eyes.

To be more direct in answering your question: Very likely no, those instructions are for Win 7/Vista Home/HomePremium x64. With an addendum in Vista, you only need run your yam instance with admin privileges after following those steps I laid out.

I'm pretty sure that those tricks won't work in 8 or 8.1 though. Sorry.


----------



## mav2000

Hmm...thanks for the help though...anyone else have an idea on this...

+1 Force..thanks again.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I enabled it in 8 without problems.
you need to run the miner as admin (go to compatibility settings to check that) and reboot after setting lock pages in memory to Everyone. run the miner as soon as windows boots.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> Well, you just ran into the one thing that is the real reason I ditched 8.1, lack of true admin control. You very well may have changed the setting, but on many things administrative related, 8.1 will actually block the change of settings as you ordered, even if you manage to uncover the "real" administrator account (which isn't even the real one, btw, M$ is the only one that can access the true root admin from what I can tell).
> 
> Personally, that's a serious affront to me, that I am not allowed to have the full depth of admin control of my own machine, and completely unacceptable in my eyes.
> 
> To be more direct in answering your question: Very likely no, those instructions are for Win 7/Vista Home/HomePremium x64. With an addendum in Vista, you only need run your yam instance with admin privileges after following those steps I laid out.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that those tricks won't work in 8 or 8.1 though. Sorry.


Isn't there a way to force full privileges for Administrators in the group policy or security settings? I know it was possible in 8, idk about 8.1; it does break pretty much everything however, making the system almost completely unusable for everyday usage


----------



## mav2000

Ok, sorted it out by changing the properties of yam.exe to run as admin


----------



## Krusher33

What's this "hugepages" thing and does it work on AMD chips?


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Isn't there a way to force full privileges for Administrators in the group policy or security settings? I know it was possible in 8, idk about 8.1; it does break pretty much everything however, making the system almost completely unusable for everyday usage


Certainly there is, and it's the requirement of fully disabling of UAC to do so, that breaks everything. The entire point is; why bother if it breaks nearly everything else?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> What's this "hugepages" thing and does it work on AMD chips?


Without plagiarizing the entire site: http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/desktop/aa366720%28v=vs.85%29.aspx

Basically, it allows an application that needs to (yam is the only miner that does this atm), to allot substantial portions of the available system memory to paging for the task, and increases the performance of an application specifically designed to make use of it by quite a bit. Hugepages is the Unix based term for it, Large-pages is the Windows terminology for the same thing.

It's not dependent on cpu type or brand, but it seems to have a greater effect on Intel based systems. I've got it working fine on my 1090T, an x2 270 Regor, and my 3570k at the moment. Although, the AMD chips I have at my disposal, don't quite seem to live up to the same increase in performance with hugepages active, as my Intel chip does. The latter of which, gains nearly 1/3 more performance with hugepages enabled.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

anyone know of a good miner for a virtual machine?
I've got a pretty nice ESX host i can run a few machines off of.


----------



## legoman786

Finally got YAM... What the hell do I do now?

EDIT: Got it.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> Certainly there is, and it's the requirement of fully disabling of UAC to do so, that breaks everything. The entire point is; why bother if it breaks nearly everything else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without plagiarizing the entire site: http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/desktop/aa366720%28v=vs.85%29.aspx
> 
> Basically, it allows an application that needs to (yam is the only miner that does this atm), to allot substantial portions of the available system memory to paging for the task, and increases the performance of an application specifically designed to make use of it by quite a bit. Hugepages is the Unix based term for it, Large-pages is the Windows terminology for the same thing.
> 
> It's not dependent on cpu type or brand, but it seems to have a greater effect on Intel based systems. I've got it working fine on my 1090T, an x2 270 Regor, and my 3570k at the moment. Although, the AMD chips I have at my disposal, don't quite seem to live up to the same increase in performance with hugepages active, as my Intel chip does. The latter of which, gains nearly 1/3 more performance with hugepages enabled.


Memory bottleneck much?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> anyone know of a good miner for a virtual machine?
> I've got a pretty nice ESX host i can run a few machines off of.


We're discussing said miner...I guess that thing run linux, right? Just download ypool.net's yam miner and mine protoshares with it.


----------



## legoman786

I'm having an issue with NTRIGHTS.


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Memory bottleneck much?


CPU IMC related log jam maybe, but neither are starved for memory bandwidth at all. The 1090T's running 8Gb of Wintec One @ 1796Mhz 7-9-7-28-1T, & the Regor has 4Gb Patriot Extreme DDR2 800 @ 4-4-4-12-1T, neither of which are using more than 50% under full load.

Comparatively, my 3570k actually is using the most, at 4.16 Gb used, with Palemoon with a dozen tabs open, just for comparison. I could likely swap in my Project X sticks into the 1090T and never see the full 4Gb used running both yam & cgminer simultaneously.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> I'm having an issue with NTRIGHTS.


What's the problem?


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> What's the problem?


It's not a recognized command. I did reboot the machine, I have not tested it since. I'll let you know.

EDIT: Rebooting did the trick. Somehow Windows 7 Enterprise didn't like it being injected without a reboot.

EDIT 2: Still getting errors. :\


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> It's not a recognized command. I did reboot the machine, I have not tested it since. I'll let you know.
> 
> EDIT: Rebooting did the trick. Somehow Windows 7 Enterprise didn't like it being injected without a reboot.
> 
> EDIT 2: Still getting errors. :\


Hmm, didn't test on Enterprise, but it works fine on 7 HomePremium & WHS 2011.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> CPU IMC related log jam maybe, but neither are starved for memory bandwidth at all. The 1090T's running 8Gb of Wintec One @ 1796Mhz 7-9-7-28-1T, & the Regor has 4Gb Patriot Extreme DDR2 800 @ 4-4-4-12-1T, neither of which are using more than 50% under full load.
> 
> Comparatively, my 3570k actually is using the most, at 4.16 Gb used, with Palemoon with a dozen tabs open, just for comparison. I could likely swap in my Project X sticks into the 1090T and never see the full 4Gb used running both yam & cgminer simultaneously.
> 
> What's the problem?


Exactly what I meant, imc is bottlenecking. Not imc, mc lol


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> Hmm, didn't test on Enterprise, but it works fine on 7 HomePremium & WHS 2011.


I'm getting ~55 CPM vs ~42 CPM. Can't complain.

EDIT: Read the wrong line.


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Exactly what I meant, imc is bottlenecking. Not imc, mc lol










Lol! Well, it's a well know fact that AMD's mem controllers are a serious weak point in the architecture, but damn it's pretty bad for sure. I did get about a 18% increase over yam w/o hugepages enabled, but, oh well.







I was expecting a little better than 220 cpm based on my IB's performance w/ hugepages. That'd prolly be around 300-ish cpm on all 6 cores though, which is edging up on my 3570k, but nowhere near equaling it.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> I'm getting ~60 CPM vs ~42 CPM. Can't complain.


I'm kind of surprised that 7 Ent. doesn't have Group Policy settings from the outset, to be honest. For an OS that's aimed at workstations & the like, that's seems extremely odd to say the least.


----------



## UNOE

I was out of town for a week.
So what happen MMC has GPU miner now. I can't believe that. What you guys mining now ?


----------



## ForceProjection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> I'm getting ~55 CPM vs ~42 CPM. Can't complain.
> 
> EDIT: Read the wrong line.


So is everything cool? If not, dl this specifically to your desktop and try it. http://www.rybkaforum.net/mwf/rybkaattach/91/259791/ntrights.exe All the same commands as in my last instruction post.

I've already ran it through VirusTotal, but feel free to check it again. VirusTotal results for this file: https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/f46baa1b6227226518e42263e9b4808f81c27d060207df160f9ac64deae4f4f5/analysis/1389335075/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I was out of town for a week.
> So what happen MMC has GPU miner now. I can't believe that. What you guys mining now ?


Yup, and MMC's value dropped through the floor, it's not even worth the time to mine on gpu's anymore. Pretty much everyone's mining PTS now, with a few still sticking to XPM, but Protoshares is the better option atm.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceProjection*
> 
> Well, you just ran into the one thing that is the real reason I ditched 8.1, lack of true admin control. You very well may have changed the setting, but on many things administrative related, 8.1 will actually block the change of settings as you ordered, even if you manage to uncover the "real" administrator account (which isn't even the real one, btw, M$ is the only one that can access the true root admin from what I can tell).
> 
> Personally, that's a serious affront to me, that I am not allowed to have the full depth of admin control of my own machine, and completely unacceptable in my eyes.
> 
> To be more direct in answering your question: Very likely no, *those instructions are for Win 7/Vista Home/HomePremium x64. With an addendum in Vista*, you only need run your yam instance with admin privileges after following those steps I laid out.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that those tricks won't work in 8 or 8.1 though. Sorry.


I have been having trouble with Windows 7 ultimate x64 trying to enable hugepages.


----------



## DizZz

I finally got PTS working by compiling from github myself. YPool is reporting around 750 shares/hour across 7 servers...does that sound about right?


----------



## ZDngrfld

I'm getting 140 on my V2 rig, so I'm sure 750 is a reasonable number for mid-range servers


----------



## PR-Imagery

Ok so the difference between hugepages o/off is about 50cpms for me, gettig ~300cpms now on 6threads at 4.6; quite annoying you have to restart everytime you close and restart the miner for hugepages to function correctly.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

~110 on my 2665s generally (50-60 per node)



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## antonio8

Well looks like protoshares price is going to fall like memory coin did.

GPU mining now possible.

I am ranked 5th at 1gh site now within 3 minutes of mining.

Sorry everyone.

Edit: avg 1595 cpm with out changing settings on cards.

Some one is claiming 1,000 with a 280x

Edit 2: I am dropping like a rock in rankings. Evidently everyone else is finding out about the gpu.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Raaatted!

Hopefully in three weeks time my 7970s will still be able to put out a decent share


----------



## TheBlademaster01

What miner do you use?


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> What miner do you use?


Blade if you are asking about the miner for protoshares, I am using pts- miner.

Don't know if I can link or not but here is the thread.

The guy that made the miner for MMC also confirgured it for PTS.

https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=1784.0

Please delete if linking isn't allowed or ask me to remove it.

EDIT: Correct link. First thread and he has it highleted in red.


----------



## ivanlabrie

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=410111.0

I need a 780....and to sell my pts now.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Blade if you are asking about the miner for protoshares, I am using pts- miner.
> 
> Don't know if I can link or not but here is the thread.
> 
> The guy that made the miner for MMC also confirgured it for PTS.
> 
> https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=1784.0
> 
> Please delete if linking isn't allowed or ask me to remove it.
> 
> EDIT: Correct link. First thread and he has it highleted in red.


Yeah, that's what I meant. I'll try it on my 780

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=410111.0
> 
> I need a 780....and to sell my pts now.


Is that guy legit though. Not sure I want to download an executable from a new poster =/


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Yeah, that's what I meant. I'll try it on my 780


His miner did not work for me on my GTX670

But all of my AMD is working good. Avg about 530 cpm per card


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Ye, getting a memory import error


----------



## ZDngrfld

I have that cudaminer running on my 670 but ypool doesn't show any share value/h for it... Miner says it's doing 620cpm...


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> I have that cudaminer running on my 670 but ypool doesn't show any share value/h for it... Miner says it's doing 620cpm...


Edit: Figured it out. Getting 680 cpm on GTX670


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Mind telling me how?


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Mind telling me how?


If me.

I used the one from ivan's post to mine at ypool. I took off the -g 2 at it worked, everything else is the same (except for the user/password)
I am using the one from link at 1gh to mine with my AMD cards. They are leaving this exclusive to 1gh, wish they did it for ypool.
So 2 different pools.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> If me.
> 
> I used the one from ivan's post to mine at ypool. I took off the -g 2 at it worked, everything else is the same (except for the user/password)
> I am using the one from link at 1gh to mine with my AMD cards. They are leaving this exclusive to 1gh, wish they did it for ypool.
> So 2 different pools.


But is that one legit?

Also, sorry I need to learn hoe to quote lol.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> But is that one legit?
> 
> Also, sorry I need to learn hoe to quote lol.


I wish I could answer that.

I am going on a hope and prayer.

It is set up that aftyer so many rounds you are mining a couple of shares for the creator of that cudaminer.

EDIT: I do see that i have some unconfirmed shares so far at ypool. And nothing is showing at 1gh with 4 cards running there.


----------



## ZDngrfld

I switched to a different miner. It seems to be running a lot better than that cudaminer one. 820 cpm from my 670. My gpu usage on the cudaminer was up and down from 40%-99% constantly. This one seems to stay at 99% pretty consistently.
https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2183.0
Ypool is showing 94 share value/h, so it seems to be working pretty well.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Is protoshare profitable to mine? I'm doing about 4000 c/m and there doesn't seem to be any calculators to see how much that will make you.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Thanks ZD

1664 c/m and 240 sh/h on my 780


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Is there a conversion C/M to PTS at this difficulty?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

No, cpm is also pretty random. CPU 1 consistently outperforms CPU 0 in my PC (in C/M) but CPU 0 finds the most shares for some reason.

850 cpm gave me ~1 PTS in 2 days about 1 week ago.


----------



## gunslinger0077

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> I switched to a different miner. It seems to be running a lot better than that cudaminer one. 820 cpm from my 670. My gpu usage on the cudaminer was up and down from 40%-99% constantly. This one seems to stay at 99% pretty consistently.
> https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2183.0
> Ypool is showing 94 share value/h, so it seems to be working pretty well.


using that miner getting little over 800 collisions/min


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Wait, according to my calculations it's not really profitable...

4000 c/m --> 400 shares/hr ---> 0.001 PTS per block and at 162 blocks per 24 hours, that's only 0.162 PTS per day.

If the exchange rate is 1 PTS to 0.017 BTC, that's only 0.0027 BTC per day or @ $900 per BTC, that's only $2.47.

Is this right?


----------



## dmfree88

yeah its not cost effective. It may be posible to mine with GPU but the ratio is still off. look at it this way i get 80kh/s scrypt mining my 8350. I get 275cp/m pts mining. My 7870 gets 400kh/s scrypt mining. Would need to acheive 1375 cpm to match the difference between gpu/cpu ratio on PTS. Testing now to see what i get but if its not over that amount its not worth gpu mining at all. Sadly this could bring up the price in PTS because people will be wasting there gpu power on it.

Sounds like it might be cost effective for nvidia gpu though. I will see what my AMD card does and compare

update:

less then 700cpm.. gpu mining pts is a waste of time. You will just lose money. CPU is still the only way to go. Expect PTS prices to rise unless nvidia gpu really is that much more cost effective.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I have 2500 c/m and 350 sh/h so I'm not sure that is accurate. I'll just let it roll for a day and then judge whether or not it is worth it.


----------



## Krusher33

@ PTS getting gpu mined...

dammit.


----------



## dmfree88

just attempting mining XPM for the first time. I really dont understand it. Currently getting about 1800p/s, 30k t/s, 600 5chains/hr, 48 chain/d

is this decent for an 8350 at 4.6ghz? Just submitted first share and things changed i dunno what to think haha

comparing to PTS at 275 cpm is this a better option for me? Id like to figure out what the day pay ratio is and compare to PTS. Of course pts is about to have some major changes soon so who knows where that will go. but based on current pts value and xpm value. Am i doing ok speeds for xpm?


----------



## antonio8

I am avg about 1700 to 2000 cpm over the last 2-3 hours and 1gh says I have .1701 in unconfirmed from the first block.


----------



## dmfree88

i see a 1060t on the mining comparison page getting like 3k prime/s why is my 8350 only pushing 1.8k. Im guessing this is not a very good FX coin? Would appreciate some input. is 1800/s even profitable? What should i expect to make per day?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Wait, according to my calculations it's not really profitable...
> 
> 4000 c/m --> 400 shares/hr ---> 0.001 PTS per block and at 162 blocks per 24 hours, that's only 0.162 PTS per day.
> 
> If the exchange rate is 1 PTS to 0.017 BTC, that's only 0.0027 BTC per day or @ $900 per BTC, that's only $2.47.
> 
> Is this right?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I have 2500 c/m and 350 sh/h so I'm not sure that is accurate. I'll just let it roll for a day and then judge whether or not it is worth it.


I made 0.0395pts with the first block at 1gh...1040cpm with each 280x.
I'll let it run and see how much I make.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I made 0.0395pts with the first block at 1gh...1040cpm with each 280x.
> I'll let it run and see how much I make.


read what i posted above. my 7870 would have to be at 1375 cpm to actually be reasonably profitable compared to the CPU.

nvidia gpu may be plauseable but AMD is not. You will make far more on scrypt..

I cant figure this xpm thing out though i guess im going back to PTS. :/

Cant figure out how to adjust the miner, cant get anymore then 1800p/s. Just doesnt seem profitable considering theres a phenom x6 out there doing 3k+


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> read what i posted above. my 7870 would have to be at 1375 cpm to actually be reasonably profitable compared to the CPU.
> 
> nvidia gpu may be plauseable but AMD is not. You will make far more on scrypt..
> 
> I cant figure this xpm thing out though i guess im going back to PTS. :/
> 
> Cant figure out how to adjust the miner, cant get anymore then 1800p/s. Just doesnt seem profitable considering theres a phenom x6 out there doing 3k+


Where did you see 3k?

I think it's far more profitable...one block, I mined for a few minutes, bang, 0.0395pts.
If I get that per block and a reasonable amount of blocks per day I'll be making 0.18btc per day.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Is that this kind of information?


----------



## ivanlabrie

You should post the gpu stuff at the main bitcoin thread btw, this is a cpu mining statistics thread.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Huh? If you mean me, I'm talking about ypool block stats









I don't really do GPU mining.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Huh? If you mean me, I'm talking about ypool block stats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really do GPU mining.


You do have nvidia cards, right? Point them at ypool using the new cudaminer foo


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I just did but I was wondering what you meant by 0.04 PTS per block. Are those displayed in the graphs above?


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Where did you see 3k?
> 
> I think it's far more profitable...one block, I mined for a few minutes, bang, 0.0395pts.
> If I get that per block and a reasonable amount of blocks per day I'll be making 0.18btc per day.


at the wiki comparison page:

http://xpmwiki.com/index.php?title=Hardware_comparison

I dont know what is profitable i dont have time to wait 24 hours to see what i get to compare to PTS. of course with gpu stepping in on PTS its likely going down in price so who knows. I just want to be sure my cpu is making decent amount per day. Is 1800p/s going to make me as much as PTS has at 275cpm (prior to todays gpu mining release)?

How much should i expect to make per day?

also is this based on difficulty how fast your working? I really dont understand it yet :/ having trouble figuring it out. I see in the original release someone with a 8350 pushing 9990p/s i hope this is due to the difficulty increase that my speed would be so much lower? I just dont understand it i guess :/. Which settings are even changeable to get better results? is there even any tweakable settings?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I just did but I was wondering what you meant by 0.04 PTS per block. Are those displayed in the graphs above?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> at the wiki comparison page:
> 
> http://xpmwiki.com/index.php?title=Hardware_comparison
> 
> I dont know what is profitable i dont have time to wait 24 hours to see what i get to compare to PTS. of course with gpu stepping in on PTS its likely going down in price so who knows. I just want to be sure my cpu is making decent amount per day. Is 1800p/s going to make me as much as PTS has at 275cpm (prior to todays gpu mining release)?
> 
> How much should i expect to make per day?
> 
> also is this based on difficulty how fast your working? I really dont understand it yet :/ having trouble figuring it out. I see in the original release someone with a 8350 pushing 9990p/s i hope this is due to the difficulty increase that my speed would be so much lower? I just dont understand it i guess :/. Which settings are even changeable to get better results? is there even any tweakable settings?


http://pts.1gh.com/user?wallet=PuRrjgkZHSJUooZag3eQedpFMSSisPpJeq

That's me...3 x 280Xs.


----------



## dmfree88

yeah thats not good. what makes u think the price will be the same for pts now? im on xpm now







. hopefully they wont figure this one out.

also i use ypools jhprimeminer and now my 8350 is running 35000PPS

Why wouldnt you tell me 1800 was ridiculously low? I really dont know what to think now....

still getting paid lousy. i really dont understand primecoin i guess. After an hour or so with the new miner ill take a screenshot. hopefully it will be running properly?

Will post here please let me know if it seems right? up from 1800 to 35000 seems strange?:


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> yeah thats not good. what makes u think the price will be the same for pts now? im on xpm now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . hopefully they wont figure this one out.
> 
> also i use ypools jhprimeminer and now my 8350 is running 35000PPS
> 
> still getting paid lousy. i really dont understand primecoin i guess. After an hour or so with the new miner ill take a screenshot. hopefully it will be running properly?
> 
> Will post here please let me know if it seems right? up from 1800 to 35000 seems strange?:


Ypool's miner uses a different performance metric...can't compare that to HP11 or beeeeer.org's one.

And about pts, gpu mining is more profitable than you'd think. 5 blocks in 10 hours, so far. 0.5pts per block, using 3 cards. Roughly 6 pts per day on said setup.


----------



## dmfree88

yes right now. the price is going down because of this. Think what you want but when gpu mining hits a coin that was cpu mined it goes down in price. im sure it will still be profitable but its not going to be as profitable as scrypt probably this time tomorrow.

Im trying to use my CPU to make money here. so i still dont understand which is better or how to tell them apart or how to tell which one works better. if they both use completely different types of miners for the same coin then how to compare them?

ypool seems to pay me constantly even if im not submitting shares for xpm? seems strange but when i do submit a share i get a nice chunk. I dont understand how it works at all but i seemingly am making more in ypool. Ill come back to my pc in an hour or so and check my balance. i spent like 4+ hours on beer and got like 0.023 says i make 0.0025 per hour. thats very poor is it not? Considering ive been sitting here for maybe 30 minutes on ypool and already over 0.003

I am confused about how it works why is it so damn difficult and different from miner to miner. killin me. Seemingly working better on ypool though idk.

Update:
Apparently it doesn't matter which one i use neither is profitable. Xpm is not for fx processors. Atleast not mine. Making more off scrypt haha.


----------



## ZDngrfld

@dmfree88: You're going to be hard pressed to make _any_ profit from a single mid-range processor, regardless of what coin you mine.


----------



## legoman786

So... pretty bummed about PTS going GPU. The i5 I have in my possession will be back to doing XPM.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> @dmfree88: You're going to be hard pressed to make _any_ profit from a single mid-range processor, regardless of what coin you mine.


I was making 3 bucks a day off pts it only costs 50 cents a day to run give or take. Xpm does not perform well at all for me. Probably heavily intel favored. No biggie im making 2 bucks a day scrypt. Still profit.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> i dont have time to wait 24 hours to see what i get to compare to PTS.


So you were making $2.50 a day and you can't miss out on that $2.50 to try mining it for 24 hours to see where you're at?


----------



## antonio8

Posted this in another thread and got no response so maybe I can get some help here.

Need some advice if anyone can steer me in the right direction. I know nothing about Intel always used AMD.

I have an Intel DX58S0, I know it isn't the greatest but I got it for $5 at Fry's a while ago.

I am looking for a LGA1366 cpu. I see a bunch on ebay and that's about it.

Should I be looking for an I7 or the Xeon cpu's. I am really looking to pay less than $150 for it.

I won't do much cpu mining unless there is a killer one for the price. I just don't know if a Xeon will work with regular home computing /mining. I thought Xeon was for servers.

Will be running Windows 7 Ultimate addition.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Xeon W3xxx series CPUs are probably cheapest. They should work in the DX58SO. Otherwise, i7 920/930/950

I have an i7 920 but I'm not sure it works.


----------



## ZDngrfld

L5639, L5640 and X5650s are all 6-core that should work in that board. They're all under $160 on ebay as well. You could probably get a X5650 running at 4GHz. I have mine running at 3.8 on my SR-2, so a single should be able to hit 4.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

True that.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> So you were making $2.50 a day and you can't miss out on that $2.50 to try mining it for 24 hours to see where you're at?


Youd figure with how many people here mine it atleast one person could tell me its worthless at my speed. Instead i spent like 4 hours on each and got nowhere near enough to be profitable. Yes that only cost me what maybe 75 cents. But its still wasted time that easily could have been averted with some help..


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Posted this in another thread and got no response so maybe I can get some help here.
> 
> Need some advice if anyone can steer me in the right direction. I know nothing about Intel always used AMD.
> 
> I have an Intel DX58S0, I know it isn't the greatest but I got it for $5 at Fry's a while ago.
> 
> I am looking for a LGA1366 cpu. I see a bunch on ebay and that's about it.
> 
> Should I be looking for an I7 or the Xeon cpu's. I am really looking to pay less than $150 for it.
> 
> I won't do much cpu mining unless there is a killer one for the price. I just don't know if a Xeon will work with regular home computing /mining. I thought Xeon was for servers.
> 
> Will be running Windows 7 Ultimate addition.


Get a hexa core Xeon...it'll mine decently if oced.


----------



## antonio8

@TheBlademaster01, @ivanlabrie, @ZDngrfld

Thanks for the advice. I am going to search ebay now for some deals.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Youd figure with how many people here mine it atleast one person could tell me its worthless at my speed. Instead i spent like 4 hours on each and got nowhere near enough to be profitable. Yes that only cost me what maybe 75 cents. But its still wasted time that easily could have been averted with some help..


I'm pretty sure everyone here has tested what's best for their own hardware. There is no guarantee that someone can tell you what's going to be profitable for you. This isn't something that you're going to be able to do without time spent actually testing what's going to be the best for your situation. Maybe you should just invest in some ASIC miners where profitability is easier to calculate?


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> I'm pretty sure everyone here has tested what's best for their own hardware. There is no guarantee that someone can tell you what's going to be profitable for you. This isn't something that you're going to be able to do without time spent actually testing what's going to be the best for your situation. Maybe you should just invest in some ASIC miners where profitability is easier to calculate?


What do you mean everyone here has? If there wasnt general guidelines to go by 95% of users would not be able to figure it out at all. We all ask for help on occasion and all use help provided by documentation and online. So dont act like I am just being lazy i simply asked for help like maybe 4 times and got no response.

Even if your using some xeon processor and getting 10x+ as much speed as i am its still simple to divide by the speed and determine how much i would make vs how much you make. Which would have easily been deduced as not profitable. anyone could have chimed in with a simple I go this fast and make this much per day and i could have easily figured it out without wasting 8 hours of my time.

Not everyone wastes hours of time doing something when they can easily find the results using mining hardware comparisons or similar. Otherwise wed all be buying nvidia gpu blindly. I have done nothing to upset anyone in here or cause problems. So theres no reason I shouldn't receive help when I ask but noone did. I found it disheartening which is the only reason i mentioned it. If anyone where to come in here asking is 1800pps on beeers miner going to be profitable, I can easily tell them no. Why is that so difficult? I would be happy to spread my knowledge then making some dude tweak and mess with a dumb miner for 8 hours just to find out it wasnt worth 8 minutes.

No guarantee its not going to be profitable? Come on really? How do you think profitability calculators are made? its just math if your working at 3600pps and im working at 1800, Pending luck ofc I should make half as much as you per day. This isnt rocket science. Knowing the knowledge i know now (after my 8 wasted hours with xpm) I could have easily told someone its not profitable in my situation just as easily as you or anyone could have told me. Im not saying your math or profit calculators are 100% accurate because difficulties n prices change all the time. But were talking about something that was clearly not profitable. Like using your gpu for sha mining. If someone came in here asking if they should mine btc with there gpu would you really say, Well it might be profitable why dont you try for yourself? Again this isnt rocket science when its this obvious why make someone waste there time.


----------



## JedixJarf

@dmfree88

Please stop crying about $2/day. I will send you $2 if it just means you will get out of this thread with your whiny attitude.

And at the same time, a lot of people will not post how much money the make per day... and possibly admit to tax evasion in the process.


----------



## dmfree88

its not the point of 2 dollars or even 10 cents if you read anything i wrote you would see that. but your right i dont belong in here apparently as I have yet to receive kind words, so I will leave. But know I only was here to help and to find help. So bashing me for that has done nothing for anyone. You wont see me here again and Im sure your all happy about it.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Youd figure with how many people here mine it atleast one person could tell me its worthless at my speed. Instead i spent like 4 hours on each and got nowhere near enough to be profitable. Yes that only cost me what maybe 75 cents. But its still wasted time that easily could have been averted with some help..


I think this thread has PLENTY of information if your willing to take some time to read over these smart peoples post's.. I am sorry but like mentioned above me every one has a different situation so profitability can really only be gauged on the individual basis.

A lot of us I think mainly are in it because its something to tweak.. We are OCN and tweaking is what we do. Regardless of the power cost/draw.

There is no quick guide to AM I PROFITABLE CPU MINING but we sure are having fun messing with as many CPU threads as we can get our hands on..

Hope that sheds some light.


----------



## UNOE

I always seem to mine at the wrong times.

PTS is GPU now









So with a GTX 780 I'm getting 620KH/s with Scrypt (Cudaminer) should I throw this GPU on PTS or leave it on Scrypt.


----------



## icecosta

Well there´s a solution to that issue, simply go Gpu mining


----------



## icecosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> its not the point of 2 dollars or even 10 cents if you read anything i wrote you would see that. but your right i dont belong in here apparently as I have yet to receive kind words, so I will leave. But know I only was here to help and to find help. So bashing me for that has done nothing for anyone. You wont see me here again and Im sure your all happy about it.


Well appears that not many people are interested in letting others know if a coin is profitable or not, well i understand that it´s human nature greed.
My experience mining this coin for 24H with Gpu client getting hash rate under 1800 cpm, yes it´s profitable 8€ in 24H i guess it pays out the eletricity it spends, if is going down or not well i don´t have a cristal ball, logic would imply that it would sink in price, but wouldn´t be a first time that cryptocurrency decides not to follow logic...

So for as long as it keeps giving me money i will stick to it


----------



## PR-Imagery

Really wasn't hard to say you make n amount of coin with xyz hardware tho...

I get roughly 2.3pts a week at ypool with about 300cpms between my two rigs, and 3xmp a week with 8threads between my 2600k stock and i3-3220 at beer pool.

2pts = roughly 0.03btc as before gpu folding
3xmp = a bit less than 0.03btc at the time I traded them a week or two ago.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Yeah, I now make 1.2 PTS a day with 2500-2600 cpm. I think cpm is a useless measure. It's also luck.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> So... pretty bummed about PTS going GPU. The i5 I have in my possession will be back to doing XPM.


Wait... there isn't a GPU miner for XPM yet?


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Wait... there isn't a GPU miner for XPM yet?


Not as far as I'm aware.

Can someone confirm?


----------



## ZDngrfld

There isn't


----------



## Namwons

calculating prime numbers is purely integer calculations and not floating point, so its safe to assume it will never happen.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> its not the point of 2 dollars or even 10 cents if you read anything i wrote you would see that. but your right i dont belong in here apparently as I have yet to receive kind words, so I will leave. But know I only was here to help and to find help. So bashing me for that has done nothing for anyone. You wont see me here again and Im sure your all happy about it.


I think xpm is more profitable for cpu miners atm, cheaper on the ram side too. I'm mining xpm at ypool now and got 0.22xpm in 14hs mining with5 threads of an fx6300 at stock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I always seem to mine at the wrong times.
> 
> PTS is GPU now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So with a GTX 780 I'm getting 620KH/s with Scrypt (Cudaminer) should I throw this GPU on PTS or leave it on Scrypt.


If you have nvidia, pts mining at ypool with the cudaminer posted in this thread is DEFINITELY more profitable than scrypt.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Wait... there isn't a GPU miner for XPM yet?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> calculating prime numbers is purely integer calculations and not floating point, so its safe to assume it will never happen.


+1, it's more of a serial thing...some of the top devs of the community tried and failed to make an efficient gpu miner for xpm.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> its not the point of 2 dollars or even 10 cents if you read anything i wrote you would see that. but your right i dont belong in here apparently as I have yet to receive kind words, so I will leave. But know I only was here to help and to find help. So bashing me for that has done nothing for anyone. You wont see me here again and Im sure your all happy about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think xpm is more profitable for cpu miners atm, cheaper on the ram side too. I'm mining xpm at ypool now and got 0.22xpm in 14hs mining with5 threads of an fx6300 at stock.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I always seem to mine at the wrong times.
> 
> PTS is GPU now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So with a GTX 780 I'm getting 620KH/s with Scrypt (Cudaminer) should I throw this GPU on PTS or leave it on Scrypt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have nvidia, pts mining at ypool with the cudaminer posted in this thread is DEFINITELY more profitable than scrypt.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Wait... there isn't a GPU miner for XPM yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> calculating prime numbers is purely integer calculations and not floating point, so its safe to assume it will never happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1, it's more of a serial thing...some of the top devs of the community tried and failed to make an efficient gpu miner for xpm.
Click to expand...

Yeah and they were so adamant about being able to make one that it had the entire trading community in hectic mode.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Yeah, I now make 1.2 PTS a day with 2500-2600 cpm. I think cpm is a useless measure. It's also luck.


Pretty much, I make a lot more with ypool than I did with beer on pts, same with when I moved to wemineltc from netcode


----------



## Krusher33

is jhPreimeminer the one to go with for xpm?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I'm not really sure if it's just me but isn't all mining/hashing INT32? What kind of mining uses floating point?


----------



## ivanlabrie

ypool seems to disconnect constantly...at least today, not sure what's up. Switched back to beeeeer.


----------



## DizZz

PTS or XPM right now? I've been going on pts for the last week but with the recent price drop and the introduction of GPU mining...is it still the most profitable?


----------



## Xtreme21

How far off you think the GPU miner is for XPM?

I was considering dumping my LTC rigs because of the skyrocketing difficulty, it's just not as profitable anymore. How about putting together 3 or 4 microATX rigs with FX8320's + the i7-3770k in my main rig. So 40 cores crunching primes on ypool.net. What do you all think?

I know there are other scrypt coins out there but hopefully XPM is a better gamble.


----------



## mav2000

Nvidia mining on pts seems to be working out fine for me for now. I dont know where pts will go to in terms of price vs. BTC, but it has taken a nose dive since the nvidia miners come out. I hope it stabilizes somewhere in the region of around 1/2 the price of LTC, but you never know.


----------



## Krusher33

What client is best for primecoin now?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> PTS or XPM right now? I've been going on pts for the last week but with the recent price drop and the introduction of GPU mining...is it still the most profitable?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xtreme21*
> 
> How far off you think the GPU miner is for XPM?
> 
> I was considering dumping my LTC rigs because of the skyrocketing difficulty, it's just not as profitable anymore. How about putting together 3 or 4 microATX rigs with FX8320's + the i7-3770k in my main rig. So 40 cores crunching primes on ypool.net. What do you all think?
> 
> I know there are other scrypt coins out there but hopefully XPM is a better gamble.


I'd say nvidia and pts...they can also mine scrypt anyway








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> What client is best for primecoin now?


Switched back to aerocloud's v7 jhprimeminer for ypool...he fixed the disconnection bug.


----------



## Krusher33

Thanks but I'm back on PTS. I still need .33 pts in order to withdraw.


----------



## antonio8

Sorry for the dumb question

To those mining or mined on beeeeer's, how do you receive payments? Are they automatically sent after so much or do you have to auto send?

Thanks


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Sorry for the dumb question
> 
> To those mining or mined on beeeeer's, how do you receive payments? Are they automatically sent after so much or do you have to auto send?
> 
> Thanks


They send after you have 3.01 XPM or .2 PTS confirmed. It says at the top of the user stats page.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I keep seeing my name on some kind of block list on ypool with a confirmation counter. Why?


----------



## ZDngrfld

It means you were the one to find that block


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Lol, I thought I was being suspected of something (thought it was concerning nVidia mining)

But does it really matter to me?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Lol, I thought I was being suspected of something (thought it was concerning nVidia mining)
> 
> But does it really matter to me?


It means you get bonuses for each block...


----------



## TheBlademaster01

In what form. I don't see an increase in production


----------



## fragamemnon

Not sure about this pool, but some pools reserve a % from each block reward that goes to the block finder.

(I still haven't discovered a single block after ~45 days of ~440cpm.







)


----------



## PR-Imagery

Ypool is pretty sucky for me. Have about .3xpms. Idk if its just difficulty increases since I last mined primecoin or the pool but at this rate that's about 4days for a single coin - I got 3coins in a week with beer.

The ypool miner doesn't like my i7(6threads) at all, geetting 0.09 whatever the value/h thingy unit is while my i3 (4threads) is sitting at 3.something (or is lower better?). Sometimes it starts in the 30s and quickly drops down to the 10s, than eventually it goes 0.0x, sometimes its zero period and does nothing. Both rigs have nothing else running on them atm since I'm away for the next week, just the prime miner, coretemp, av, bfgminer for my asics and teamviewer


----------



## TheBlademaster01

You mean share value/h

I think it's just luck. Mine fluctuate heavily as well



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mav2000

Hey guys, is there a mining calculator for CPU's...basically want to check my profitability for PTS.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Hey guys, is there a mining calculator for CPU's...basically want to check my profitability for PTS.


This is based on your collisions per minute rather than the CPU itself:

http://mrx.im/pts.php


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Hey guys, is there a mining calculator for CPU's...basically want to check my profitability for PTS.


Nope, that's why we have this thread...there's an mmc calc only.


----------



## YamashitaRen

Hello everyone and thanks for this very useful topic !
I discovered the profitability of PTS mining here and I'm very grateful for that








I have recently tested the profitability of CPU mining on my E5-2660 (linux), here are my results :
PTS (ypool) > XPM (be^5r) > PRT > FZ (I haven't mined FZ but I suppose the difficulty has the same mechanics as PRT since they are QRK based)
PTS (ypool) > PTS (be^5r) less rejects and optimized client on ypool
XPM (be^5r) > XPM (ypool)

I have to confirm that PTS is more profitable than XPM but I'm pretty sure this is still the case on my CPU.


----------



## legoman786

Now that PTS is going down in price because of GPU mining, and conversely, XPM is going up, is it worth VPS mining for XPM?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Now that PTS is going down in price because of GPU mining, and conversely, XPM is going up, is it worth VPS mining for XPM?


Not right now it seems...I'll gpu mine pts with nvidia cards, that's the bomb


----------



## PR-Imagery

I think my doubts were premature; tossed on nearly 1xpm today









My i7 is still waaaay slower than my i3 tho, or so it seems, idk what its doing.

Yea, pts seems to be holding value still.

Is pts worth it over a coin like ltc on gpu? I tried getting my 580s up but the miner just crashes, have a couple Radeons doing ltc but haven't had a chance to switch them to test myself yet.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> I think my doubts were premature; tossed on nearly 1xpm today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My i7 is still waaaay slower than my i3 tho, or so it seems, idk what its doing.
> 
> Yea, pts seems to be holding value still.
> Is pts worth it over a coin like ltc on gpu? I tried getting my 580s up but the miner just crashes, have a couple Radeons doing ltc but haven't had a chance to switch them to test myself yet.


For AMD stick to hashco.ws or others, scrypt pays better, for nvidia, definitely do pts.
PTS will probably we worth 2x what it is right now, in the near future, and later on I think it has pretty big chances of doing a 10x a la litecoin, or more.


----------



## selk22

Bump for my feed... Sorry!

I lurk alot


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> I think my doubts were premature; tossed on nearly 1xpm today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My i7 is still waaaay slower than my i3 tho, or so it seems, idk what its doing.
> 
> Yea, pts seems to be holding value still.
> Is pts worth it over a coin like ltc on gpu? I tried getting my 580s up but the miner just crashes, have a couple Radeons doing ltc but haven't had a chance to switch them to test myself yet.


Yes, what Ivan said.
Also, let's not forget that they are called _Proto_Shares for a reason.







I, for one, am eager to see how BitShares will fare.


----------



## ivanlabrie

We have a few sysadmin guys in this thread, right?

I need help setting up Intel AMT or AMD DASH, to remotely reboot mining rigs if they crash.
Is there an easy or cheap/free way to do this or do I need to get a remotely controlled ups or wall outlet?

As far as cpu mining goes, this would steer me in a particular direction when building new rigs, it's a really useful feature for remote farm management.


----------



## ZDngrfld

A nice option is using an IP KVM, something like a Raritan. I haven't messed with Intel IME. The only AMD stuff I use are Opterons and those servers all have IPMI. I use IPMI daily.


----------



## duganator

Can someone please help me get this setup? I am failing so hard right now.


----------



## mav2000

What are you stuck at and what are you planning to mine. Also system specs?


----------



## duganator

2600k @ 4.6
16 gb ddr3 1600
2x 7970

I'm trying to mine protoshares. I'm running ptsminer right now. The miner starts working and then it just gets stuck and I have 0 hash/min. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong. Here is a screenshot of the miner
http://i.imgur.com/YbaWUE6.png
The .bat i'm using looks like this
ptsminer_x64.exe -pooluser=Ps1aFU8gjGaTzUiaTkkvzxWn9HUeLNn2F7 -poolpassword=0 -poolip=pts.rpool.net -poolport=2336 -genproclimit=4

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> 2600k @ 4.6
> 16 gb ddr3 1600
> 2x 7970
> 
> I'm trying to mine protoshares. I'm running ptsminer right now. The miner starts working and then it just gets stuck and I have 0 hash/min. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong. Here is a screenshot of the miner
> http://i.imgur.com/YbaWUE6.png
> The .bat i'm using looks like this
> ptsminer_x64.exe -pooluser=Ps1aFU8gjGaTzUiaTkkvzxWn9HUeLNn2F7 -poolpassword=0 -poolip=pts.rpool.net -poolport=2336 -genproclimit=4
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated.


The mistake your making is using both the wallet address as well as a pool address. It should be one of them not both. For eg: ypool needs a pool address as well as worker and password. But Beeeer and 1GH use wallet address.

I would suggest you look at ypool, download the yvg file for the sandy bridge. Its there under getting started. Then make the bat file. I will send you a bat file once I am home.

But with 2x7970, it would be better you look at litecoin/doge or any of the other gpu minable coins. You can also look at mining pts with gpu's now, using open cl miners.


----------



## duganator

Ok cool, I got it running. Is it worth cpu mining with this cpu? Oh and I am def mining with my gpus








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> The mistake your making is using both the wallet address as well as a pool address. It should be one of them not both. For eg: ypool needs a pool address as well as worker and password. But Beeeer and 1GH use wallet address.
> 
> I would suggest you look at ypool, download the yvg file for the sandy bridge. Its there under getting started. Then make the bat file. I will send you a bat file once I am home.
> 
> But with 2x7970, it would be better you look at litecoin/doge or any of the other gpu minable coins. You can also look at mining pts with gpu's now, using open cl miners.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> A nice option is using an IP KVM, something like a Raritan. I haven't messed with Intel IME. The only AMD stuff I use are Opterons and those servers all have IPMI. I use IPMI daily.


Super expensive!

What about watchdog timer? Can I have a card connected to the power or reboot pins in the board in modern z87 or am3+ systems to keep it up and running?

Or switching to linux? Will the X server crash only? I'm guessing I could still ssh into the rig and reboot it, right?

Thanks!


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> Ok cool, I got it running. Is it worth cpu mining with this cpu? Oh and I am def mining with my gpus


What kind of com are you g
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> Ok cool, I got it running. Is it worth cpu mining with this cpu? Oh and I am def mining with my gpus


What kind of com are you getting. On gpu you should get around a 1000 on each. CPU I would say around 250?

Keep running in the gpu. That would be better


----------



## duganator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> What kind of com are you g
> What kind of com are you getting. On gpu you should get around a 1000 on each. CPU I would say around 250?
> 
> Keep running in the gpu. That would be better


I'm only cpu mining this atm. I have my gpus on other coins right now. I'm getting 140ish on the cpu.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> A nice option is using an IP KVM, something like a Raritan. I haven't messed with Intel IME. The only AMD stuff I use are Opterons and those servers all have IPMI. I use IPMI daily.
> 
> 
> 
> Super expensive!
> 
> What about watchdog timer? Can I have a card connected to the power or reboot pins in the board in modern z87 or am3+ systems to keep it up and running?
> 
> Or switching to linux? Will the X server crash only? I'm guessing I could still ssh into the rig and reboot it, right?
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

I think had a guide bookmarked somewhere that you can use a raspberry pi and use it to power on/off a smart power strip that had a USB port. I think that's what it did anyways. I'm about to find something like that again soon because this is the 3rd day in a row where I'm trying to mess with the settings on my 290X and the dang pc crapped out.

Still can't find but I'm betting it had something to do with using this: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004L7NDVQ/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=2G9US5A7ABHY0&coliid=I214EVCW2AUB7M

It was in my wishlist from back I was in competition folding.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Super expensive!
> 
> What about watchdog timer? Can I have a card connected to the power or reboot pins in the board in modern z87 or am3+ systems to keep it up and running?
> 
> Or switching to linux? Will the X server crash only? I'm guessing I could still ssh into the rig and reboot it, right?
> 
> Thanks!


ebay is your friend!
Yes you can log into ssh if the xserver isn't running or whatever.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> ebay is your friend!
> Yes you can log into ssh if the xserver isn't running or whatever.


Seems like I'll go with Debian 64...need to wrap up a mining os I was working on with two friends.
Kernel panic -> cold reboot, bingo!

Thanks









EDIT: another thing, how many xpm/day or pts do you think I can make with 4 E7-4800 cpus (10 core variants)? A friend has many quad socket servers equipped with those.
I suggested xpm, since it was easier to setup and less hardware dependant (ram argh).


----------



## PR-Imagery

Those are SB E7s? A fair bit more than the quad opteron numbers that were posted earlier, assuming the differences between a quad opteron and quad xeon in folding carry over.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Seems like I'll go with Debian 64...need to wrap up a mining os I was working on with two friends.
> Kernel panic -> cold reboot, bingo!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: another thing, how many xpm/day or pts do you think I can make with 4 E7-4800 cpus (10 core variants)? A friend has many quad socket servers equipped with those.
> I suggested xpm, since it was easier to setup and less hardware dependant (ram argh).


I know they aren't great for folding, but I bet they're pretty good at mining, minus power consumption. I just started mining XPM again so I don't have any numbers for my rigs yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Those are SB E7s? A fair bit more than the quad opteron numbers that were posted earlier, assuming the differences between a quad opteron and quad xeon in folding carry over.


They aren't. They're LGA 1567 Nehalem variants.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> For AMD stick to hashco.ws or others, scrypt pays better, for nvidia, definitely do pts.
> PTS will probably we worth 2x what it is right now, in the near future, and later on I think it has pretty big chances of doing a 10x a la litecoin, or more.


Where is a trusted source to read about setting up GPU PTS miner ?

I'm actually getting 620KH/s with my GTX 780. So I'm little skeptical weather PTS on Nvidia would be more profitable than 620KH/s of Scypt mining.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Where is a trusted source to read about setting up GPU PTS miner ?
> 
> I'm actually getting 620KH/s with my GTX 780. So I'm little skeptical weather PTS on Nvidia would be more profitable than 620KH/s of Scypt mining.


You'll never get 620kh/s mining pts, should be something like 1700cpm.


----------



## duganator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Where is a trusted source to read about setting up GPU PTS miner ?
> 
> I'm actually getting 620KH/s with my GTX 780. So I'm little skeptical weather PTS on Nvidia would be more profitable than 620KH/s of Scypt mining.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Where is a trusted source to read about setting up GPU PTS miner ?
> 
> I'm actually getting 620KH/s with my GTX 780. So I'm little skeptical weather PTS on Nvidia would be more profitable than 620KH/s of Scypt mining.


You're not going to get 620k/h with a 780. I think they top out around 400 or so. That said I'd still probably mine a scrypt based coin if I were you.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You'll never get 620kh/s mining pts, should be something like 1700cpm.


I'm already mining Scrypt with GTX 780 at 620KH/s. I understand the differences between coins I been in this along time.

My question is mainly where should I download the miner and find settings for PTS GPU mining. (I don't want to google it and end up at wrong place and get a virus) so what source for the PTS GPU miner is reliable ?

The other portion is just a comment. I'm not sure if it will be more profitable than my current mining scrypt at 620KH/s. But I'm willing to try and compare
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> You're not going to get 620k/h with a 780. I think they top out around 400 or so. That said I'd still probably mine a scrypt based coin if I were you.


Sorry your very wrong. Been mining at this speed for weeks I can get it up to 650KH/s if I want to but I need a 1325 core for that. Currently I'm mining reference GTX 780 (non TI) at 1254 MHz and 1610Mhz memory and yeilding 620KH/s









Edit : I know the next question will be proof so here ...


----------



## Ali Man

Heys guys, where do I put the username and password for the following jhprimeminer:

jhPrimeminer-T17v8.exe -port 10034 -u x -p x -m 47 -m2 53

Edit: Got it.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:
Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld* 


> They aren't. They're LGA 1567 Nehalem variants.


Ahh, thought not, couldn't verify from my phone

Quote:


> Quote: Originally Posted by Ali Man View Post Heys guys, where do I put the username and password for the following jhprimeminer: jhPrimeminer-T17v8.exe -port 10034 -u x -p x -m 47 -m2 53


after the -u and the -p. replace the x's with your user info.


----------



## CravinR1

I was thinking of mining on my cpus as well as gpus

I currently have:

3770k 4.5 with 16 gb 1866mhz ram
FX 6300 4.5 with 8 gb 1866 mhz ram

Which coin would you suggest and anyone give me tips on how to setup and where to start?


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I'm already mining Scrypt with GTX 780 at 620KH/s. I understand the differences between coins I been in this along time.


Yeah I was wondering why they were questioning that? Iv seen plenty of 780s and Ti's over 600 even some around 750


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'll test two GTX 780 Windforce cards soon...mining pts of course.









I'll post my results here.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Where is a trusted source to read about setting up GPU PTS miner ?
> 
> I'm actually getting 620KH/s with my GTX 780. So I'm little skeptical weather PTS on Nvidia would be more profitable than 620KH/s of Scypt mining.


I'm using this one. https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2183.0. 820 CPM on my GTX 670. The developer _WAS_ taking 20% without telling you. He's since dropped it to 6% it looks like.


----------



## duganator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Yeah I was wondering why they were questioning that? Iv seen plenty of 780s and Ti's over 600 even some around 750


Seriously? I guess I'm behind the times on this. The litecoin wiki still has the 780's at like 300 k/h. I can't seem to find with my limited google skills and pics of people mining that fast.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Latest jhprime is much better, still less than my i3 tho,

i7/6threads 4.6ghz

New Block: 362961 - Diff: 10.415128 / 7.000000

Valid/Total shares: [ 4 / 5 ] - Max diff: 8.506078780

-------[ 7ch] [ 8ch] [ 9ch] [ 10ch] [ 11ch] [ 12ch+]

Total: [ 4] [ 1] [ 0] [ 0] [ 0] [ 0]

ch/h: [ 2.740] [ 0.685] [ 0.000] [ 0.000] [ 0.000] [ 0.000]

Val/h: 1.130113 Last Block/Total: 0.000000 / 1.650000

Val/h:1.182318 - PPS:26821 - SPS:37.163 - ACC:722 - NPS:285414033

Val/h:1.173625 - PPS:26635 - SPS:37.163 - ACC:719 - NPS:285414033

Val/h:1.170756 - PPS:26798 - SPS:37.330 - ACC:718 - NPS:286691054

Val/h:1.167901 - PPS:26676 - SPS:37.166 - ACC:719 - NPS:285437765

Val/h:1.165060 - PPS:27001 - SPS:37.413 - ACC:725 - NPS:287329564

Val/h:1.162232 - PPS:26563 - SPS:36.748 - ACC:721 - NPS:282221483

Val/h:1.159419 - PPS:26371 - SPS:36.751 - ACC:718 - NPS:282244948

Val/h:1.156618 - PPS:27113 - SPS:37.579 - ACC:722 - NPS:288606584

Val/h:1.153832 - PPS:26822 - SPS:37.246 - ACC:721 - NPS:286052544

Val/h:1.151058 - PPS:27183 - SPS:37.832 - ACC:721 - NPS:290546270

god internet explorer sucks

Is pts still worth it on cpu?


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> Seriously? I guess I'm behind the times on this. The litecoin wiki still has the 780's at like 300 k/h. I can't seem to find with my limited google skills and pics of people mining that fast.


Word to the wise.. The Wiki Comparison chart is behind the times









Usually a good place to reference though.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> I was thinking of mining on my cpus as well as gpus
> 
> I currently have:
> 
> 3770k 4.5 with 16 gb 1866mhz ram
> FX 6300 4.5 with 8 gb 1866 mhz ram
> 
> Which coin would you suggest and anyone give me tips on how to setup and where to start?


PTS (ProtoShares) seems to be the most profitable coin right now. YPool.net is the best PTS pool so head over there and make an account. Here are the list of miners - choose the correct ones for your systems:

https://mega.co.nz/#F!h0tkXSxZ!f62uoUXogkxQmP2xO8Ib-g

Go to the folder containing yam.exe and make a new .cfg file named config.cfg with your information in it (delete the stuff in parenthesis):

Code:



Code:


threads = 8 (or however many you want to use)
mining-params = pts:av=0&m=1024 (how much memory per thread - 512 for the FX 6300)
mine = xpt2h://yourypoolusername.PTS_1:[email protected]:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts
compact-stats = 1

Next create a .bat file named mine.bat with this in it:

Code:



Code:


yam --config config.cfg

And you should be mining away! You can go to:

http://ypool.net/pts/workers_live

And see all your connected miners and how much they are outputting as well.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> PTS (ProtoShares) seems to be the most profitable coin right now. YPool.net is the best PTS pool so head over there and make an account. Here are the list of miners - choose the correct ones for your systems:
> 
> https://mega.co.nz/#F!h0tkXSxZ!f62uoUXogkxQmP2xO8Ib-g
> 
> Go to the folder containing yam.exe and make a new .cfg file named config.cfg with your information in it (delete the stuff in parenthesis):
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> threads = 8 (or however many you want to use)
> mining-params = pts:av=0&m=1024 (how much memory per thread - 512 for the FX 6300)
> mine = xpt2h://yourypoolusername.PTS_1:[email protected]:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts
> compact-stats = 1
> 
> Next create a .bat file named mine.bat with this in it:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> yam --config config.cfg
> 
> And you should be mining away! You can go to:
> 
> http://ypool.net/pts/workers_live
> 
> And see all your connected miners and how much they are outputting as well.


It works well, a little heavier than the miner at ypool, although my PTS isn't being updated, how long does it usually take? The workers are indicating to be active.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> It works well, a little heavier than the miner at ypool, although my PTS isn't being updated, how long does it usually take? The workers are indicating to be active.


You should start seeing shares being submitted within 15 minutes and then you should begin to be credited with PTS for those shares.


----------



## antonio8

anyone else having problems with beeeeers?

It will prime. Reconnect to site Prime. Reconnect to site. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> anyone else having problems with beeeeers?
> 
> It will prime. Reconnect to site Prime. Reconnect to site. Rinse and repeat.


From the site:
Quote:


> Temporarily out of service, got some webserver trouble!
> Sy


----------



## PR-Imagery

~2k cpms on my 580s for pts at stock (772MHz)


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> ~2k cpms on my 580s for pts at stock (772MHz)


1k per card?

If not the 580s rock xD

If you have a 3gb or 4gb CUDA gpu you can try yacoin.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Spoiler: Huge pic bcuz ocn's image uploader is broken


----------



## Namwons

anyone have OCed Kaveri numbers?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Huge pic bcuz ocn's image uploader is broken


What miner is that? Is it arCUDAminer?


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> What miner is that? Is it arCUDAminer?


It's in the pic.









HINT: Look at the top of the CMD window.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> It's in the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HINT: Look at the top of the CMD window.


LOL


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> anyone have OCed Kaveri numbers?


I would love to know this too.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> What miner is that? Is it arCUDAminer?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> What miner is that? Is it arCUDAminer?
> 
> 
> 
> It's in the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HINT: Look at the top of the CMD window.
Click to expand...

lol. https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2183.0

idk tho, dev takes 6%, than the pool takes 5%, that's a lot of %'s.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> If you have a 3gb or 4gb CUDA gpu you can try yacoin.


Would you elaborate on that? I have a 4GB GTX 680 here that pulls 985-1000 cpm when mining PTS.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Would you elaborate on that? I have a 4GB GTX 680 here that pulls 985-1000 cpm when mining PTS.


Hmm I have an MSI GTX 680 Lightning 2gb that pulls 1150 cpm on PTS. Which miner are you using and what clocks are you at?


----------



## ivanlabrie

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?p=7614156


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?p=7614156


Still not sure if its really more profitable than LTC or PTS. Quite a few people running their own versions of scrypt-jane, but no real solid data.... and no official miner either.....


----------



## ZL1MD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Still not sure if its really more profitable than LTC or PTS. Quite a few people running their own versions of scrypt-jane, but no real solid data.... and no official miner either.....


depends, 1000cm (680gtx) will pull about 0.38 pts/day which at current rate means 0.005btc, that equals to about 600khs in scrypt, now if scrypt-jane can pull 600khs from a 680gtx, its about same, otherwise this is better


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZL1MD*
> 
> depends, 1000cm (680gtx) will pull about 0.38 pts/day which at current rate means 0.005btc, that equals to about 600khs in scrypt, now if scrypt-jane can pull 600khs from a 680gtx, its about same, otherwise this is better


You need 4gb cards for scrypt-jane...otherwise pts is better, but keep in mind the weekly 5% reduction. Most of the pts have been minted already, max is 2 million or so.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Would you elaborate on that? I have a 4GB GTX 680 here that pulls 985-1000 cpm when mining PTS.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm I have an MSI GTX 680 Lightning 2gb that pulls 1150 cpm on PTS. Which miner are you using and what clocks are you at?
Click to expand...

Pulling 1260 now, with the new PTS miner.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Pulling 1260 now, with the new PTS miner.


Link plz


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Pulling 1260 now, with the new PTS miner.


What much power% is your card mining on?


----------



## fragamemnon

Ehm power limit is set to 100% but it's irrelevant because my GPU has 450W TDP by design. So I'm capped at 300W consumption for the PCI/6/8-pin anyway.

And here's the link:
https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2183.0


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Ehm power limit is set to 100% but it's irrelevant because my GPU has 450W TDP by design. So I'm capped at 300W consumption for the PCI/6/8-pin anyway.
> 
> And here's the link:
> https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2183.0


Reduced the fee and getting more cpm, only if I'd known earlier.


----------



## mav2000

There is a 3% version as well. Dont know if its still there or deleted..


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> There is a 3% version as well. Dont know if its still there or deleted..


http://www.multiupload.nl/2L36XATGR5


----------



## RadioDOT

550ti at Ypool runs faster than Xeon e3-1245v2 at "lower" priority:


----------



## ivanlabrie

550ti? Seems rather low...can you try to oc the memory and/or core and see if it gets any better than that?

As for the cpu, that's yam right? Did you bother with the AV=0 thing?


----------



## RadioDOT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> 550ti? Seems rather low...can you try to oc the memory and/or core and see if it gets any better than that?
> 
> As for the cpu, that's yam right? Did you bother with the AV=0 thing?


yeah, I've done CPU fine tuning. the full CPU speed is ~300 cpm. The shown cpm is the result of the lower priority (all threads). by the way, it is "daytime" cpm. "overnight" cpms are: 550Ti=309, 1245v2=290 when left at "lower" with no other resorce-eaters except firewall and hardware monitor. and my CPU is fully undervolted in purpose to decrease power-eating but it has no freq or temp limitations.

Gigabyte GV-N550WF2-1GI is factory OCed (970MHz) and it refused to run miner other way than at its stock freqs







wherein it can be OCd easily by 7..8% when gaming. well, this card is low-mid-end, in other words it's relatively cheap and slow. and it looks like Ypool CUDA miner is a bit slower than pts-1gh by now. I'll stay at Ypool so far... after setting up the 2xXeon + 2GPUs rig maybe I'll try to mine somwhere else.

*UPDATED:* with new PtsGPUz0.3c miner the performance raised up to 347cpm. ok, will see overnight rate soon...


----------



## RadioDOT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> L5639, L5640 and X5650s are all 6-core that should work in that board. They're all under $160 on ebay as well. You could probably get a X5650 running at 4GHz. I have mine running at 3.8 on my SR-2, so a single should be able to hit 4.


won't you tell me how to overclock a pair of Xeon X5650 set on the dual-socket MB? I've read none of server/workstation MBs supports overclocking. My MB is Asus z8na-d6c.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadioDOT*
> 
> won't you tell me how to overclock a pair of Xeon X5650 set on the dual-socket MB? I've read none of server/workstation MBs supports overclocking. My MB is Asus z8na-d6c.


http://www.evga.com/articles/00537/


----------



## RadioDOT

wow... a new world for me... ok, my next rig I'll build on it


----------



## ivanlabrie

http://dwarfpool.com/

That's the best for AES-NI cpus right now.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> http://dwarfpool.com/
> 
> That's the best for AES-NI cpus right now.


More profitable than PTS?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> More profitable than PTS?


Seems like it...14hp on 4770k, vs 400cpm?


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> http://dwarfpool.com/
> 
> That's the best for AES-NI cpus right now.


So this is only to mine Memory Coin?


----------



## mav2000

Does Nvidia stand a chance in this or is it AMD only? Im talking about dwarfpool and MMC2 mining.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Does Nvidia stand a chance in this or is it AMD only? Im talking about dwarfpool and MMC2 mining.


Nvidia is actually way better but I couldn't find a miner right now...there was one at first and it was more efficient. Apparently CUDA is way better at memory management, and easier to work with.

EDIT: If you wanna mine with nvidia, just mine protoshares if using windows, if using linux I'd reccomend compiling the special cudaminer with scrypt jane support for yacoin and others mining. Works specially well on 3-6gb devices. Doesn't matter if it's a gt 640, if it's 4gb it's almost as good as a 660ti or 760, or even a 780.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Yeah, same thing applies to 3D software. While OpenCL is nice on paper CUDA really wins on efficiency, support and stability.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Yeah, same thing applies to 3D software. While OpenCL is nice on paper CUDA really wins on efficiency, support and stability.


A sad but true statement..

For 3DS max I always have used Nvidia.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Nvidia will be the next big thing when it comes to mining...I predict scrypt asics taking over and a lot of scrypt-jane coins (that will shine with cudaminer) coming out.


----------



## PR-Imagery

I see ypool has setup a Metiscoin pool, anyone mining that?


----------



## DizZz

how is memorycoin working out for you Ivan?


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> I see ypool has setup a Metiscoin pool, anyone mining that?


Is it a CPU coin?

I may be game


----------



## TechCrazy

Alright guys please stop, back to mining.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Alright guys please stop, back to mining.


Yes please!

Seriously any news on this metsicoin? I assume its CPU based?

Does it have a bitcointalk thread?


----------



## bailw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Yes please!
> 
> Seriously any news on this metsicoin? I assume its CPU based?
> 
> Does it have a bitcointalk thread?


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=metsicoin


----------



## selk22

You obviously did not google it yourself buddy.

All I have found is the ypool getting started miner. Just wondering what is backing the coin and its basic feature like block time and such.


----------



## PR-Imagery

cpu yes

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=424517.0

http://www.metiscoin.com/


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> cpu yes
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=424517.0
> http://www.metiscoin.com/


Thanks +rep

I think I will mine this for a bit since its at launch and dont have much to loose besides a few bucks in power


----------



## PR-Imagery

0.02MTC unconfirmed after less than 10minutes on my 2600k at stock, getting about 80cpm


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> 0.02MTC unconfirmed after less than 10minutes on my 2600k at stock, getting about 80cpm


Where are you seeing CPM? I'm getting khash/s


----------



## selk22

Same I am getting 1260khash on my 3930k 4.6

at -t 12 and -m512

Anything here I can do to improve this?

Already unconfirmed .4


----------



## PR-Imagery

What miner are you using? xptMiner has it listed as col/min

collisions/min: 80.2941 Shares total: 0
collisions/min: 80.8333 Shares total: 0
collisions/min: 78.9474 Shares total: 0


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> What miner are you using? xptMiner has it listed as col/min
> 
> collisions/min: 80.2941 Shares total: 0
> 
> collisions/min: 80.8333 Shares total: 0
> 
> collisions/min: 78.9474 Shares total: 0


I am using the ypool's miner under the getting stated section for metsicoin


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> I am using the ypool's miner under the getting stated section for metsicoin


same.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Thats where I got this miner from









This link on the getting started page http://jhwork.net/ypool/xptminer.zip



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















My i3 is showing khash/s tho, 320kh/s on all 4 threads


----------



## selk22

Here is mine..

Everything seems okay?

I have about 1.2 MTC now


----------



## PR-Imagery

I need more cores

Okay, restarted it, it shows kashes now, getting about 460 on 6 threads at 3.4giggles


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is mine..
> 
> Everything seems okay?
> 
> I have about 1.2 MTC now


Looks fine to me. It's pretty much smack dab in the middle of my 4GHz 2700k (730kh/s) and my 2P E5-2650 (1700 kh/s). Although I'm using Wine on the 2650s. Not sure if a native Linux miner would make any difference


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Looks fine to me. It's pretty much smack dab in the middle of my 4GHz 2700k (730kh/s) and my 2P E5-2650 (1700 kh/s). Although I'm using Wine on the 2650s. Not sure if a native Linux miner would make any difference


I saw on the bitcointalk thread for Metiscoin that they have a linux miner available.. let me find the link

here you go!
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=424517.msg4656366#msg4656366

but here is what one user said
Quote:


> Very cool but it runs slower than the windows miner with wine.
> 1796 kh/s instead of 2150 kh/s


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> I saw on the bitcointalk thread for Metiscoin that they have a linux miner available.. let me find the link
> 
> here you go!
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=424517.msg4656366#msg4656366
> 
> but here is what one user said


Hmm... I'll look at the source


----------



## DizZz

Pulling 16,250kh/s across 8 computers on MTC right now


----------



## ivanlabrie

Gonna try metiscoin later.

Thanks guys, I was busy with the farm and forgot to check for new coins.


----------



## DizZz

Made 50 in the last hour. Hopefully an exchange will start accepting these soon!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah! good to get these early...

Ok, here's an fx6300 at stock on the left and an i5 4430 at stock on the right, 5 and 3 threads respectively.
We can spot a trend here, it likes AVX and it also likes more threads.


----------



## selk22

I am at around 1265-1270khash is where it is settling..

Interesting though, I saw it at one point hit 0khash randomly then start increasing from there it was still increasing but I stopped it at around 450khash and restarted. It instantly started up again at 1260 and haven't seen a hiccup since..

Any ideas on what happened?

There was nothing unusual in the command line it just was one second 1264 then the next 0 and then increasing from there.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> I am at around 1265-1270khash is where it is settling..
> 
> Interesting though, I saw it at one point hit 0khash randomly then start increasing from there it was still increasing but I stopped it at around 450khash and restarted. It instantly started up again at 1260 and haven't seen a hiccup since..
> 
> Any ideas on what happened?
> 
> There was nothing unusual in the command line it just was one second 1264 then the next 0 and then increasing from there.


Same thing happened to me on all my servers. Not sure what caused it but restarting the client fixed the problem.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Same thing happened to me on all my servers. Not sure what caused it but restarting the client fixed the problem.


It has happened once more to me.. I wonder if I should let it sit and see if it reaches the old hash rate?


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> It has happened once more to me.. I wonder if I should let it sit and see if it reaches the old hash rate?


It's been happening to me on multiple rigs. I'm just going to leave them overnight and see what happens.


----------



## antonio8

I am using the wallet on Metiscoin and in under 4 minutes I have 2,950 immature.

I hope that means they will be converted to coins. They are rising fast. About 50 every 30 seconds to a minute now.

EDIT: woo hoo the balance is rolling like a slot machine now.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> I am using the wallet on Metiscoin and in under 4 minutes I have 2,950 immature.
> 
> I hope that means they will be converted to coins. They are rising fast. About 50 every 30 seconds to a minute now.
> 
> EDIT: woo hoo the balance is rolling like a slot machine now.


This is off of one machine?


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> This is off of one machine?


Yep.

AMD 1100T all cores


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Yep.
> 
> AMD 1100T all cores


Wow... Something's up with that. I have ~7MH/s pointed at my wallet and never got a coin...


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Wow... Something's up with that. I have ~7MH/s pointed at my wallet and never got a coin...


I'm thinking the same because I never have good luck.

Here is a pic


----------



## ZDngrfld

There's definitely something going on if it says you're still syncing with the network. I think it's basically thinking you're mining at 0 difficulty so they're just flowing in! Go into the debug window and type getinfo. The difficulty should be at 4096


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> There's definitely something going on if it says you're still syncing with the network. I think it's basically thinking you're mining at 0 difficulty so they're just flowing in! Go into the debug window and type getinfo. The difficulty should be at 4096


Teamviewer isn't logging in. My luck.

Will check in the morning when I can get in front of it.

If the difficulty is low then it means my coins are no good?


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Teamviewer isn't logging in. My luck.
> 
> Will check in the morning when I can get in front of it.
> 
> If the difficulty is low then it means my coins are no good?


Unfortunately, yes







. What _should_ happen is that the wallet will sync with the network and see where each coin went to according to who found the block. I'm assuming you're basically just mining blocks that have already been mined when the coin was initially released. Just for reference, I've received 27 MTC with the 7MH/s I'm pointing at ypool...


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Unfortunately, yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . What _should_ happen is that the wallet will sync with the network and see where each coin went to according to who found the block. I'm assuming you're basically just mining blocks that have already been mined when the coin was initially released. Just for reference, I've received 27 MTC with the 7MH/s I'm pointing at ypool...


Yeah, I knew my luck could not be that good.

Difficulty 0.13477386

So do I just delete the wallet?


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Yeah, I knew my luck could not be that good.
> 
> Difficulty 0.13477386
> 
> So do I just delete the wallet?


Yeah and the metiscoin folder in the %appdata% directory. I'd try downloading the wallet again after you do that and see if it will sync then. You won't want to solo mine this coin. You'll need to join a pool and it looks like ypool is the only one right now.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Yeah and the metiscoin folder in the %appdata% directory. I'd try downloading the wallet again after you do that and see if it will sync then. You won't want to solo mine this coin. You'll need to join a pool and it looks like ypool is the only one right now.


Ok, Thanks.

I'll redo everything in the morning. It's way past my sleep time.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> I am at around 1265-1270khash is where it is settling..
> 
> Interesting though, I saw it at one point hit 0khash randomly then start increasing from there it was still increasing but I stopped it at around 450khash and restarted. It instantly started up again at 1260 and haven't seen a hiccup since..
> 
> Any ideas on what happened?
> 
> There was nothing unusual in the command line it just was one second 1264 then the next 0 and then increasing from there.


Oh good its not just me, mine dropped from ~500 and ~350 down to 150 / 120.


----------



## selk22

It keeps happening to me so what I am wondering is there a way for me to set the .bat to reset once its below a certain hashrate?

Or possibly just let me restart it every hour or so?

Also anyone have luck with letting it just sit? Does it eventually reach back to where it was?


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> It keeps happening to me so what I am wondering is there a way for me to set the .bat to reset once its below a certain hashrate?
> 
> Or possibly just let me restart it every hour or so?
> 
> Also anyone have luck with letting it just sit? Does it eventually reach back to where it was?


I believe this is simply a visual glitch. Monitor your hourly sharerate reported at ypool, and see if it remains the same after the drop.
I am currently investigating this, too.


----------



## PR-Imagery

I lose between 10 and 15 shares/hr according to the sites stats


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> I lose between 10 and 15 shares/hr according to the sites stats


Is this measurement taken on a long run?
I ask because this is quite subjective. If you submit 10 shares in the first 2 minutes, that's going to be 300 shares/hour reported on the site. However if you don't submit a single share in the next 8 minutes, then your average is down to 60 shares/hr.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Its been running continuously for the past 8 hours; I'd say it was running for about 3hrs and getting 25shares/hr at ~450khash before I went to bed, checked it this morning and it was down to 10shares/hr and running at 150khash

I've actually been noticing similar behaviour with my 580s on pts, they do about 1000cpms each but will randomly drop down to 1400cpm collectively and stay there


----------



## DizZz

Not bad for 10 hours...although difficulty is increasing exponentially right now


----------



## mav2000

Can someone tell me how to solo mine this? I put in the code in the debug panel and its shows CPU usgae to be 90+. But what I am not able to understand is how do I see the stats? Also is it worth it to solo mine?

Am now on Ypool for the time being.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Can someone tell me how to solo mine this? I put in the code in the debug panel and its shows CPU usgae to be 90+. But what I am not able to understand is how do I see the stats? Also is it worth it to solo mine?
> 
> Am now on Ypool for the time being.


Not worth solo mining. The only stats you'll see when using the wallet to mine is from typing getmininginfo.


----------



## Krusher33

Anyone getting one of these? http://www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-opteron-6300-warsaw-cpu,25832.html


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Anyone getting one of these? http://www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-opteron-6300-warsaw-cpu,25832.html


Pretty cheap. I'll want to see some benchmarks before I decide


----------



## Krusher33

Just started up mtc on my 8350. 6 threads, 4.6ghz, 825khps after only a minute. Seems to still be going up.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Such cheap.
I would expect similar performance to the lower end PD 16 cores that are already available.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Well, it seems MTC likes my Opterons. My 4P is currently pulling 4200 kh/s at stock clocks


----------



## Krusher33

I don't get this xptminer program. The hash rate just keep increasing. I'm at 828.37 now.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Well, it seems MTC likes my Opterons. My 4P is currently pulling 4200 kh/s at stock clocks


What chips?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> What chips?


4 x 6172s @ 2.1ghz


----------



## antonio8

Could I use a Dell Poweredge 2800 to cpu mine? And would it be worth it?

I can get it for like $50


----------



## ivanlabrie

It does work better on piledriver chips...and yeah, it goes down real low and fugs you up unless you restart the miner from time to time.
I should create a batch for that.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> It does work better on piledriver chips...and yeah, it goes down real low and fugs you up unless you restart the miner from time to time.
> I should create a batch for that.


Are you sure about that? Even when my kh/s drops, my shares/hour on ypool remain the same.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Are you sure about that? Even when my kh/s drops, my shares/hour on ypool remain the same.


Yeah. I think it's just a visual software bug of some sort


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Yeah. I think it's just a visual software bug of some sort


I started getting coins real fast, and then got almost nothing over night. Seems like it slows down, more than visually.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Your share value/hour on ypool changes? Mine hasn't

Also, the difficulty has sky rocketed, so that's probably why you've slowed down


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Your share value/hour on ypool changes? Mine hasn't
> 
> Also, the difficulty has sky rocketed, so that's probably why you've slowed down


Yeah it's gone up from 4096 last night to 16384 today


----------



## ZDngrfld

It has definitely slowed to a crawl now... That was fast! Hopefully it shows up on an exchange soon as to keep the interest in this coin piqued


----------



## RadioDOT

Metiscoin:
Xeon E3-1245v2 = 632 kHash/s at 3300MHz (not 3400, I adjusted it by ASRock MB utility because smth is probably wrong with temp sensor: no CPU throttle, no overheated PC power-off but the temp is constantly over 66C/150F when running at @3400).
GT 500Ti gives PTS 345cpm at the same time.
~0.04 MTC after 12 minutes.

where can I see MTS's current price?


----------



## antonio8

Any thoughts on UltraCoin that is being released on Feb. 1st.

Cpu and gpu. Says script Jane.

I need to start researching that.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadioDOT*
> 
> where can I see MTS's current price?


I don't think it's listed on any exchange yet. With as many people are mining at ypool, I don't think it will be long until it's on multiple exchanges


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Your share value/hour on ypool changes? Mine hasn't
> 
> Also, the difficulty has sky rocketed, so that's probably why you've slowed down


Doesn't matter, I noticed the amount of coins found slowed down a LOT and after restarting them it started speeding up again, trust me. Not a visual glitch...


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Ivan is right, for some reason it speeds up after restart. My 780Ti goes from 190 sh/h to 250 sh/h after restart. My Xeons see a similar boost.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Ivan is right, for some reason it speeds up after restart. My 780Ti goes from 190 sh/h to 250 sh/h after restart. My Xeons see a similar boost.


Mine haven't changed at all...


----------



## PR-Imagery

Mine definitely change, PTS on my 580s when running normally gets around 225share/h with 2k cpms, when it slows its gets down to around 165-185share/hr at 1300cpm - I'm getting 210share/hr @1900cpm atm with the miner running the past 2hours.

MTC hasn't dropped again since restarting it this morning, at least I haven't seen it drop.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Mine definitely change, PTS on my 580s when running normally gets around 225share/h with 2k cpms, when it slows its gets down to around 165-185share/hr at 1300cpm - I'm getting 210share/hr @1900cpm atm with the miner running the past 2hours.
> 
> MTC hasn't dropped again since restarting it this morning, at least I haven't seen it drop.


Mine has dropped a couple of times (MTC), getting sick of restarting it time and again.

Btw, do you run two instances to run two GPU's, do did you put a code in the .bat file?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Ivan is right, for some reason it speeds up after restart. My 780Ti goes from 190 sh/h to 250 sh/h after restart. My Xeons see a similar boost.


You mean 780ti for pts right? Or you have a super secret mtc gpu miner goin?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Mine has dropped a couple of times (MTC), getting sick of restarting it time and again.
> 
> Btw, do you run two instances to run two GPU's, do did you put a code in the .bat file?


I heard one instance per gpu runs better...not sure.


----------



## mav2000

Same here, I don't see any gpu mining software for mtc yet…


----------



## fleetfeather

Sorry for asking a potentially answered question, this thread is quite long







I'm also just starting out with mining.

Looking for a bit of clarification regarding mining PTS with my 780 Ti (sig rig). So far the step I've taken are as follows:

1. downloaded Protoshares wallet 0.4v. Started syncing. Added a receive address.
2. downloaded cudaPTSwin-0.4 (since I have a 780 Ti). Edited the .bat file to include the receiving address I created previously.

I'm still waiting on syncing to finish up, but these 2 steps above are the only things I've done thus far. Surely I've missed some things, right? For all the terminology and language used when attempting to research mining in general, it can't actually be that simple, can it?

Thanks for reading, it's really appreciated.


----------



## mav2000

Nope you are good to go. You can start mining immediately even while your wallet syncs


----------



## fleetfeather

Shut.the.front.door.









I had genuinely peppered my angus for a day-long process for setting this up haha... So, now do I find a way to ensure I can convert any paid PTS to other cryptocurrencies / currencies?

---

(btw, I was instructed earlier today that PTS would probably be my best bet for profitable mining on my rig while I'm away on holidays for a few weeks. do you guys and girls agree with this instruction?)


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Sorry for asking a potentially answered question, this thread is quite long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also just starting out with mining.
> 
> Looking for a bit of clarification regarding mining PTS with my 780 Ti (sig rig). So far the step I've taken are as follows:
> 
> 1. downloaded Protoshares wallet 0.4v. Started syncing. Added a receive address.
> 2. downloaded cudaPTSwin-0.4 (since I have a 780 Ti). Edited the .bat file to include the receiving address I created previously.
> 
> I'm still waiting on syncing to finish up, but these 2 steps above are the only things I've done thus far. Surely I've missed some things, right? For all the terminology and language used when attempting to research mining in general, it can't actually be that simple, can it?
> 
> Thanks for reading, it's really appreciated.


Did you set up PTS with ypool?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Did you set up PTS with ypool?


nope, i've only done exactly as described above


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> nope, i've only done exactly as described above


Oh, so you're gonna mine from the wallet itself?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Oh, so you're gonna mine from the wallet itself?


I have no idea







I'm open to suggestions on how to go about all of this


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I have no idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm open to suggestions on how to go about all of this


That miner connects to the Beeeeer pool. I wouldn't use that as they never paid me my 0.2 PTS (it may be a small amount, but what if it wasn't).

You can try ypool, but their fees are too high, around 7-8% fees, with the miner included.

Minimum payout is 0.1 and fees 0.2% in this pool. Here's the link to the thread.

The key to go about this is either making a new .bat file (if only the binaries are given) or usually editing the one given with the miner and putting your info there. If you understand this, you can basically mine anywhere.

I downloaded this miner but never tried it as my gpu blew up, lol.
Lemme know if you get stuck or something.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> That miner connects to the Beeeeer pool. I wouldn't use that as they never paid me my 0.2 PTS (it may be a small amount, but what if it wasn't).
> 
> You can try ypool, but their fees are too high, around 7-8% fees, with the miner included.
> 
> Minimum payout is 0.1 and fees 0.2% in this pool. Here's the link to the thread.
> 
> The key to go about this is either making a new .bat file (if only the binaries are given) or usually editing the one given with the miner and putting your info there. If you understand this, you can basically mine anywhere.
> 
> I downloaded this miner but never tried it as my gpu blew up, lol.
> Lemme know if you get stuck or something.


awesome info, +rep









It sounds like ominer is the way to go. I downloaded the zip file for GPU mining and I can see the bat file, but I'm not quite sure what to enter for a username and password.

My guess was that I'd create a new address in Protoshares and copy+paste it into the bat as the username, but I have a feeling that can't be right since the bat asks for a password too.







Is there a different way to go about this?


----------



## mav2000

I dont like up pool as well. I think if you want more frequent payouts, use GH1, but if you are ok with less frequent payouts Ypool seems to work the best. For ypool, you will need a miner, like PTS GPUZ. use the latest version as the speed bump on that is quite good. If you want to use GH1, then they have their own miner, which is quite good as well, but about 75-80 CPM lower than ypool one. DOnt use arCudaminer as its quite a bit slower.


----------



## fleetfeather

hmmm interesting

any link for PTS GPUZ? a quick google search revealed nothing promising lol

edit1: I assume this is the right place lol https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2183.0.

edit2: okay, so once you've linked a ypool account to your PTS wallet, and you've created a worker, which info should I be adding to the .bat file?

- do I add my wallet payout address as my username? or my workers username? or something else?
- do I add my workers password as the password? or my ypool account password? or something else?

sorry for the questions :|


----------



## mav2000

Quite simple. You need to add the username with workername and password. No wallet info required. And you need this miner for ypool:

https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2183.0;topicseen

Take the latest ver. Should be 3c. Bat file should be something like this:

PtsGPUz0.3c.exe -o poolnameort -u Username.workername -x password


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Quite simple. You need to add the username with workername and password. No wallet info required. And you need this miner for ypool:
> 
> https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2183.0;topicseen
> 
> Take the latest ver. Should be 3c. Bat file should be something like this:
> 
> PtsGPUz0.3c.exe -o poolnameort -u Username.workername -x password


Yep, I've got it sorted now. Thanks heaps.

Got 3c and the bat file all set up correctly now.


----------



## mav2000

Great....best of luck.


----------



## RadioDOT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> 0.02MTC unconfirmed after less than 10minutes on my 2600k at stock, getting about 80cpm


looks too slow... i7 2640M = over 200khash/s @3500MHz. (full 4 threads, normal priority)


----------



## Krusher33

Back to the topic about mtc. My miner is reporting a lowly 45khps compared yesterdays 185. But ypool currently says 46 shares/hr which is what it said yesterday.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Yep, I've got it sorted now. Thanks heaps.
> 
> Got 3c and the bat file all set up correctly now.


Just be careful man, there's a version that drinks 6% dev fee, then a guy came out with a 3% fee on the last few pages and it turns out to even run faster.

Do share what kinda c/m you may get, would be used for us to compare the statistics. And also the core clock speed of the ti.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Back to the topic about mtc. My miner is reporting a lowly 45khps compared yesterdays 185. But ypool currently says 46 shares/hr which is what it said yesterday.


There's some bug in MTC where you gotta restart it to get the max speed, time and again.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Back to the topic about mtc. My miner is reporting a lowly 45khps compared yesterdays 185. But ypool currently says 46 shares/hr which is what it said yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> There's some bug in MTC where you gotta restart it to get the max speed, time and again.
Click to expand...

Majority of the people report it to be visual only though! So it should be fine.

Also, new MTC miner is out:
http://jhwork.net/ypool/xptminer.zip

It's faster, too! I'm now doing 1MH/s on 4 cores @ 4.8GHz, low process priority.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Yep, I've got it sorted now. Thanks heaps.
> 
> Got 3c and the bat file all set up correctly now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just be careful man, there's a version that drinks 6% dev fee, then a guy came out with a 3% fee on the last few pages and it turns out to even run faster.
> 
> Do share what kinda c/m you may get, would be used for us to compare the statistics. And also the core clock speed of the ti.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Back to the topic about mtc. My miner is reporting a lowly 45khps compared yesterdays 185. But ypool currently says 46 shares/hr which is what it said yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's some bug in MTC where you gotta restart it to get the max speed, time and again.
Click to expand...

Ok, yeah so I restarted miner and it's reporting 838khps and the ypool stats went from 46 to 64 shares/hr. Thanks.


----------



## Krusher33

I had to reboot my computer just now trying to fix an issue with my 280X mining. Now when I start xptminer, I'm getting the connection to server lost - reconnect in 45 seconds error.









Nevermind, I went and downloaded new version of xptminer, tried again, and it works. Miner is reporting better khps though. From 838 on the old one to 946 (and rising) on the new one.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadioDOT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> 0.02MTC unconfirmed after less than 10minutes on my 2600k at stock, getting about 80cpm
> 
> 
> 
> looks too slow... i7 2640M = over 200khash/s @3500MHz. (full 4 threads, normal priority)
Click to expand...

I'm getting ~500khash at stock on 6threads, the miner was acting weird

Which pts gpuminer only takes 3%? I got ptsgpuz 0.3c last nigh, faster than previous version, takes 6% still


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Which pts gpuminer only takes 3%? I got ptsgpuz 0.3c last nigh, faster than previous version, takes 6% still


It's in the bitcointalk thread. Some guy modified the version abc123 made


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Majority of the people report it to be visual only though! So it should be fine.
> 
> Also, new MTC miner is out:
> http://jhwork.net/ypool/xptminer.zip
> 
> It's faster, too! I'm now doing 1MH/s on 4 cores @ 4.8GHz, low process priority.


1MH/s on a 3570k @ 4.8Ghz?


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Majority of the people report it to be visual only though! So it should be fine.
> 
> Also, new MTC miner is out:
> http://jhwork.net/ypool/xptminer.zip
> 
> It's faster, too! I'm now doing 1MH/s on 4 cores @ 4.8GHz, low process priority.
> 
> 
> 
> 1MH/s on a 3570k @ 4.8Ghz?
Click to expand...




Spoiler: almost







Edit: Updated pic with task manager open.
PC isn't completely idle and process is now low priority, so that explains why I'm under 1MH/s right now.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Back to the topic about mtc. My miner is reporting a lowly 45khps compared yesterdays 185. But ypool currently says 46 shares/hr which is what it said yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> There's some bug in MTC where you gotta restart it to get the max speed, time and again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Majority of the people report it to be visual only though! So it should be fine.
> 
> Also, new MTC miner is out:
> http://jhwork.net/ypool/xptminer.zip
> 
> It's faster, too! I'm now doing 1MH/s on 4 cores @ 4.8GHz, low process priority.
Click to expand...

Mine topped out at 956 khps. 6 threads on a 8350 @ 4.6 ghz.

Problem is though... ypool is reporting 38 shares/hr when it was at 65 shares/hr before the change. :-/


----------



## staccker

What has the data (posting of hash rates / hardware) pointed to as the most effective way to mine PTS or MTC. What is the biggest determining factor in high hash rate CPU farming?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: almost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Updated pic with task manager open.
> PC isn't completely idle and process is now low priority, so that explains why I'm under 1MH/s right now.


That's quite decent for a 3570K man. Ivy still holds its name.

I guess mines alright then, in comparison:



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Mine topped out at 956 khps. 6 threads on a 8350 @ 4.6 ghz.
> 
> Problem is though... ypool is reporting 38 shares/hr when it was at 65 shares/hr before the change. :-/


It's takes a bit before the Shares/hr gets updated. Although, I wouldn't rely on it too much.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staccker*
> 
> What has the data (posting of hash rates / hardware) pointed to as the most effective way to mine PTS or MTC. What is the biggest determining factor in high hash rate CPU farming?


MTC just came out and its already gotten difficult. PTS can be mined by both, but of course, gpus are faster. It's hard to answer your question as MTC hasn't hit any exchange as yet. When talking about Hash rate, almost every miner has it's own determining values, so because of that, we really can compare them. Or at least, I'm not sure how, but what we can do is to see how profitable they are for a days work of mining and at the exchange and then decide, etc...


----------



## PR-Imagery

Getting 600khash out of my 2600k at stock on 6threads with xpt1.1 on metis.


----------



## Krusher33

MTC news: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=424517.msg4711220#msg4711220


----------



## DizZz

Just dumped 675 MTC for 1 BTC. Not bad for 12 hours of mining


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Just dumped 675 MTC for 1 BTC. Not bad for 12 hours of mining


WUT.

I need to get on this.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Just dumped 675 MTC for 1 BTC. Not bad for 12 hours of mining


What the... , how you have 675 already?

And where did you dump?

I've never heard of Poloniex? What the hell... where are they based?


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> What the... , how you have 675 already?
> 
> And where did you dump?
> 
> I've never heard of Poloniex? What the hell... where are they based?


This is an instamine coin. If you were in on it within a few hours of it being live, you made thousands. Now, not so much... I bet he just sold them to someone on bitcointalk.

A few people have posted that they've sold on Poloniex now and it went well.


----------



## DizZz

Yeah I started up twelve 32 core servers in the cloud and mined for 10 hours a couple hours after it was put on YPool. I then posted on bitcointalk and someone immediately messaged me.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Yeah I started up twelve 32 core servers in the cloud and mined for 10 hours a couple hours after it was put on YPool. I then posted on bitcointalk and someone immediately messaged me.


Hates. Lol.


----------



## PR-Imagery

wish I actually started mining it when I first saw it on ypool, would propably have 4 times as many coins (which would be at least 100+)


----------



## Ali Man

Difficulty was 4k > 16K > 65K and now 107K.....


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> wish I actually started mining it when I first saw it on ypool, would propably have 4 times as many coins (which would be at least 100+)


For realz. I now have 10 after 24 hours.


----------



## PR-Imagery

I get 2 a day now, could double if I remember to switch to the oc profile next time I reboot.


----------



## ZDngrfld

People are trying to sell MTC for a *TON* on bitcointalk now... They're still at ~.001 on Poloniex, but it's running like crap so I'm sure everyone's afraid to sell there at the moment.


----------



## Hukkel

I recently started mining Proto using my nvidia cards. I have two 670s and they run at 1241 / 6600 getting 2150 together. cpm that is. is that good?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> I recently started mining Proto using my nvidia cards. I have two 670s and they run at 1241 / 6600 getting 2150 together. cpm that is. is that good?


Sounds about right. How many shares/h are you getting?


----------



## selk22

So have my 780 now and very happy with it but would like to get started mining PTS with it.

Iv downloaded this here
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=410111.0

So I assume this is the same PTS miner you guys are using for Nvidia?

I am getting 1730-1800 collisions/min at stock settings.

Does OC of the GPU core clock or mem help with PTS mining?

Also the miner has a 3% dev fee it seems.. I suppose they earned it lol


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Sounds about right. How many shares/h are you getting?


Alright cool.

I think I need to run a few consequetive hours before I can say that.
I forgot to adjust my power saving settings









Will update when I can.

Does it even help that I overclocked them? Or would they run just as fine on stock speeds?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> So have my 780 now and very happy with it but would like to get started mining PTS with it.
> 
> Any help pointing me in the right direction?
> 
> I really appreciate it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iv downloaded this here
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=410111.0
> 
> So I assume this is the same PTS miner you guys are using for Nvidia?


There are quite a few miners that you can use, that one is by archit. It's not the most famous miner, but it's almost as good as any other, as long as it doesn't take a toll on your c/ms. Have you decided what pool to mine on?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Alright cool.
> 
> I think I need to run a few consequetive hours before I can say that.
> I forgot to adjust my power saving settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will update when I can.
> 
> Does it even help that I overclocked them? Or would they run just as fine on stock speeds?


Those are really good c/ms for 670's. Overclocking the core definitely does help, but not so much with the memory.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> There are quite a few miners that you can use, that one is by archit. It's not the most famous miner, but it's almost as good as any other, as long as it doesn't take a toll on your c/ms. Have you decided what pool to mine on?


I mine on ypool for now.

I am getting 1730-1800 collisions/min at stock settings.

Does OC of the GPU core clock or mem help with PTS mining on the gk110 chip?

Also the miner has a 3% dev fee it seems.. you mentioned other miners? Any of them without a fee perhaps?


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> There are quite a few miners that you can use, that one is by archit. It's not the most famous miner, but it's almost as good as any other, as long as it doesn't take a toll on your c/ms. Have you decided what pool to mine on?
> Those are really good c/ms for 670's. Overclocking the core definitely does help, but not so much with the memory.


So I haven't touched the pc since my last reply.
I just checked and the 2 of them are doing (together) 2340 cpm.
clocked 1241 / 3350 (which i think means 6700 mhz).


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> So I haven't touched the pc since my last reply.
> I just checked and the 2 of them are doing (together) 2340 cpm.
> clocked 1241 / 3350 (which i think means 6700 mhz).


For 670's, those are definitely good cpms. You could downclock the memory for stability as that barely makes a difference. Is it 1241Mhz at stock volts? And how're the temps?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> I mine on ypool for now.
> 
> I am getting 1730-1800 collisions/min at stock settings.
> 
> Does OC of the GPU core clock or mem help with PTS mining on the gk110 chip?
> 
> Also the miner has a 3% dev fee it seems.. you mentioned other miners? Any of them without a fee perhaps?


Along with the 3% miner fee comes the 5% ypool fee. You could try the 1GH pool, they have low fees and faster payouts compared to ypool. Its thread is over here if you wanna check it out.

Is your 780 OC'ed?


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Along with the 3% miner fee comes the 5% ypool fee. You could try the 1GH pool, they have low fees and faster payouts compared to ypool. Its thread is over here if you wanna check it out.
> 
> Is your 780 OC'ed?


I am trying to run it on stock volts because of power prices here. Its my 2nd day with the 780 so on stock volts while mining WDC the sweet spot was +100/-500. I have now increased the core clock by +100 again for mining PTS and it seems to help some keeping the collisions at 1775 to 1830ish.

I will check out that pool but right now im trying to make the .87 PTS I have on ypool become at least 1PTS so i can cash it out. I would love a place with lower fees.

Does anyone know of a PTS Cuda miner with a lower fee than 3%?

EDIT: I see that the 1gh has their own miner. I will try it out and see how it goes

EDIT 2: That miner cant detect my GPU no matter what I do it always defaults to my CPU.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> I am trying to run it on stock volts because of power prices here. Its my 2nd day with the 780 so on stock volts while mining WDC the sweet spot was +100/-500. I have now increased the core clock by +100 again for mining PTS and it seems to help some keeping the collisions at 1775 to 1830ish.
> 
> I will check out that pool but right now im trying to make the .87 PTS I have on ypool become at least 1PTS so i can cash it out. I would love a place with lower fees.
> 
> Does anyone know of a PTS Cuda miner with a lower fee than 3%?
> 
> EDIT: I see that the 1gh has their own miner. I will try it out and see how it goes


Well those are quite decent cpms, I can say for sure. My 780 ti was taking out the same @ 1345Mhz.

They just lowered the PTS Cuda miner fee to 3% a few days back, first it was 6%, which was outrageous.

So roughly, how much time did it take you to make 0.87 PTS?


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> For 670's, those are definitely good cpms. You could downclock the memory for stability as that barely makes a difference. Is it 1241Mhz at stock volts? And how're the temps?


I think these are voltage locked. 1.174v. These babies run under water so temp is 50c on one and 40 on the other.

Well i went from 2050 to 2340 by upping the memory clock by 350.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> I think these are voltage locked. 1.174v. These babies run under water so temp is 50c on one and 40 on the other.
> 
> Well i went from 2050 to 2340 by upping the memory clock by 350.


Interesting. I wonder why mine didn't reach to the cpm increase. You aren't running them in SLi right? Two instances of the miner?


----------



## Hukkel

Errr don't think so. A single miner doing both. Also single worker in the pool.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Errr don't think so. A single miner doing both. Also single worker in the pool.


Oh alright, so you probably just switched the values in the .bat file, sounds good. Funny how yours are mining a little more than 580's, where they use twice the amount of power.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Well those are quite decent cpms, I can say for sure. My 780 ti was taking out the same @ 1345Mhz.
> 
> They just lowered the PTS Cuda miner fee to 3% a few days back, first it was 6%, which was outrageous.
> 
> So roughly, how much time did it take you to make 0.87 PTS?


Well that .85 i originally had made on my 3930k. I just wanted to get to 1pts so i can finally be done with that pools payout system.

I am trying Beeers Cuda miner now because its only a 2.5% fee on the pool and I dont think the miner has a fee?

Only getting 1550cpm instead of 1775 with the previous miner... but the fees are much lower. SO do you guys think its better to have slightly lower cpms at a lower fee or higher Cpms at a higher pool fee?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Well that .85 i originally had made on my 3930k. I just wanted to get to 1pts so i can finally be done with that pools payout system.
> 
> I am trying Beeers Cuda miner now because its only a 2.5% fee on the pool and I dont think the miner has a fee?
> 
> Only getting 1550cpm instead of 1775 with the previous miner... but the fees are much lower. SO do you guys think its better to have slightly lower cpms at a lower fee or higher Cpms at a higher pool fee?


If it's lower cpms, then there's probably something wrong with the miner, compared to what you had going before, it's possible.

When I tried Beeeeers, I found their miner to be a bit better, apart from the fees and low payout (0.2). But I never got paid:

http://ptsweb.beeeeer.org/user/PtNUs3RtH1JzturrbCx63YEqEYjY1UpkTt

So, I just stopped mining for them.


----------



## DizZz

I'm getting 1435 CPM (~175 shares/h) from my MSI GTX 680 Lightning. Here is the miner I am using (GPUzPTS - fastest one I have found so far) which can be used with rpool or ypool and is the 3% fee version as opposed to the 6% fee version. Just edit the .bat file with your username and you're good to go!

https://mega.co.nz/#!NVhRjTSL!IkDLH_-4Xv9qAjswjm5Hw9JvXEANyomBQMzlR5hh7sE


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I'm getting 1435 CPM (~175 shares/h) from my MSI GTX 680 Lightning. Here is the miner I am using (GPUzPTS - fastest one I have found so far) which can be used with rpool or ypool and is the 3% fee version as opposed to the 6% fee version. Just edit the .bat file with your username and you're good to go!
> 
> https://mega.co.nz/#!NVhRjTSL!IkDLH_-4Xv9qAjswjm5Hw9JvXEANyomBQMzlR5hh7sE


I love mega.. Thanks! Trying this now.

I suppose that ypool is just my best bet for now even with the fees.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I'm getting 1435 CPM (~175 shares/h) from my MSI GTX 680 Lightning. Here is the miner I am using (GPUzPTS - fastest one I have found so far) which can be used with rpool or ypool and is the 3% fee version as opposed to the 6% fee version. Just edit the .bat file with your username and you're good to go!
> 
> https://mega.co.nz/#!NVhRjTSL!IkDLH_-4Xv9qAjswjm5Hw9JvXEANyomBQMzlR5hh7sE


Running the lightning at 1280Mhz?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Running the lightning at 1280Mhz?


Stock Voltage
1267mhz core
3499mhz memory

This way temps stay under 60 degrees with 45% fan speed so it's quiet.


----------



## selk22

Well I appreciate the help from you guys but its funny the first miner I found still seems to yield to best results. The one you gave me DizZz was better than the Beeeer miner but the latest one at this thread is 3% fee and a little bit faster then the one you gave me by about 50-80cpm.

I am now also testing the waters of my OC and bumped it to +120/+0 sitting at 1189/3005 and getting 1800cpm at stock voltage. Pretty pleased with that for now. 62-64c after about 30 minutes. Lets see if this last for the next 12-24 hours..









Sig rig btw. EVGA 780 SC ACX

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=410111.0
Thats the one that gives me the best results dizzz


----------



## DizZz

So the 3% one I posted gives you the best results? I have two EVGA GTX 780 FTWs on the way so I can't wait to run this on more powerful gpu's.


----------



## selk22

sorry I edited my post. Forgot to include the link

Congrats on the GPU's btw


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> sorry I edited my post. Forgot to include the link


Interesting thanks for posting the link. I'll try out both when my cards arrive and see which one is better for my setup.


----------



## selk22

I am on the laptop right now but later I will post my bat file for it also. It is a little more than just pasting a user name









Still super simple though.


----------



## windowszp

Is it worth it to mine with a 780ti?
I get ~1500c/m on my 780ti

I also got a intel 4770K cpu 4.5GHZ

I thought about mining with gpu and using my IGP as graphics to avoid the slowness of windows









I checked my electricity bill and from what I could understand I pay about ~$0.24 per kWh with 4.5% sales tax

Is this considered good or bad? Need some input pls


----------



## PR-Imagery

arCUDA miner / 1850cpms

arCUDAminer_highperf / 1700cpms

ptsgpuz0.3c / 2600cpms

2*[email protected]


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windowszp*
> 
> Is it worth it to mine with a 780ti?
> I get ~1500c/m on my 780ti
> 
> I also got a intel 4770K cpu 4.5GHZ
> 
> I thought about mining with gpu and using my IGP as graphics to avoid the slowness of windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I checked my electricity bill and from what I could understand I pay about ~$0.24 per kWh with 4.5% sales tax
> 
> Is this considered good or bad? Need some input pls


I can't say much about if it would be profitable in terms of your electricity bill, but your gpu can surely get some decent no.s for mining PTS. 1500cpm is a little low I'd say, it should probably be around 1650-1800cpm at the most. You can try different miners and see which suits you the best.


----------



## selk22

Okay after about 14 hours now I am here to report back









arCUDAminer / 1800-1810cpm
beeeer CRZ miner / 1550cpm
ptsgpuz0.3c miner / 1700cpm

The results between the arCUDAminer and the highperf one were not good so I did not include it. It ended up being about 100cpm slower than the regular arCUDAminer.

So for a single card is 1800 pretty decent for a non Ti 780? Anyone else have a regular 780 willing to post some numbers?
Quote:


> arCUDAminer.exe -o ---- -u ---- -p --- -m avx -g 1


That is my .bat file for the acCUDAminer. Just needed to set it to g 1 and avx.


----------



## fleetfeather

Mmm my c/m has really dropped off now that I look at it again.

Is PTS mining on your gpu effected by your cpu overclock?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Mmm my c/m has really dropped off now that I look at it again.
> 
> Is PTS mining on your gpu effected by your cpu overclock?


Seems like it, it has an AVX flag...


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Seems like it, it has an AVX flag...


Ugh, I reverted my cpu to stock before I left home. Ill have to try restore the overclock through software apps using Teamviewer :/


----------



## windowszp

Wondering why I'm getting 1705 cpm on TI when other people with non -ti are getting same or higher?

Does CPU OC or ram make any difference?

My 4770k is at 4.5

Tried primecoin on my 4770K and why does this even exist ? It's extremely low. Funny








I guess cpu mining isn't profitable.


----------



## mav2000

Nope...only GPU ram OC makes a difference. For eg. I am getting around 1350-1400 with GPU vram at 2000Mhz.


----------



## fleetfeather

Ahh that's why then. I reverted to optimised defaults before I left my PC.

Gotta find a way to re-enable my XMP profile remotely and via software now... Any protips people?


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windowszp*
> 
> Tried primecoin on my 4770K and why does this even exist ? It's extremely low. Funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess cpu mining isn't profitable.


Depends on what you're mining with. I'm doing just fine with my rigs.


----------



## windowszp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Depends on what you're mining with. I'm doing just fine with my rigs.


Yep, with just 4770k doesn't seem to be worth it though









I started using the intel IGP and mining with my 780TI to avoid the slow windows. Much better.

Seem to be getting higher cpm as well @ 1741


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Nope...only GPU ram OC makes a difference. For eg. I am getting around 1350-1400 with GPU vram at 2000Mhz.


Just wanted to say thanks for this one. I for some reason wasnt OCing the Vram yet as this was the 2nd day with the card but here is the result. I believe it can go further to.


Single GPU stock volts

+rep


----------



## windowszp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Just wanted to say thanks for this one. I for some reason wasnt OCing the Vram yet as this was the 2nd day with the card but here is the result. I believe it can go further to.
> 
> 
> Single GPU stock volts
> 
> +rep


Damn that's way better than mine !

I have TI and only averaging 1740cpm -- are you using ptsgpuz0.3c (the one with 3% fee)? If so what are your flags?


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windowszp*
> 
> Damn that's way better than mine !
> 
> I have TI and only averaging 1740cpm -- are you using ptsgpuz0.3c (the one with 3% fee)? If so what are your flags?


No If you look back 1-3 pages I have posted the link to the bitcointalk page a few times. Its a 3% fee also. I have also posted my bat file


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Just wanted to say thanks for this one. I for some reason wasnt OCing the Vram yet as this was the 2nd day with the card but here is the result. I believe it can go further to.
> 
> 
> Single GPU stock volts
> 
> +rep


Happy it helped...cheers...and thats some mem oc. Also try and under clock the core. maybe you dont need it too high. It reduces power usage as well.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Happy it helped...cheers...and thats some mem oc. Also try and under clock the core. maybe you dont need it too high. It reduces power usage as well.


True about the power but OC of the core most definitely helped so I feel okay as long its stock volts


----------



## gunslinger0077

Metiscoin being traded anywhere yet?


----------



## ZDngrfld

https://poloniex.com/exchange.php
https://coin-swap.net/


----------



## ivanlabrie

Didn't know coin swap, thanks! +rep


----------



## Allan P

Allan P.
Protoshares: 92.3 c/m (4 threads, 28 memory mode, SPHLIB mode)
CPU: Phenom 2 x4 965 BE @ 3.926ghz
Ram: 1x8gb 1600mhz cl11-11-11-27-1t



Is this any good?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Too low...you need to use Yam, enable large pages and run the program as admin. There's a tutorial at ypool.net.


----------



## fragamemnon

So.. With MTC difficulty being sky high now, what do you guys mine? I guess PTS is still the most profitable.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Finally got around to reinstalling, idk if its just the fresh os or the win8 updgrade but in MTC using the xpt1.1 miner the 2600k has gone from 550khash on 6threads at 4.6ghz to 900khash at 4.6ghz on 6threads.

Seems my installation was what was holding me back.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> So.. With MTC difficulty being sky high now, what do you guys mine? I guess PTS is still the most profitable.


Yeah and you can mine it on your GPUs too! Guide here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1462655/guide-nvidia-cuda-pts-gpu-mining


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> So.. With MTC difficulty being sky high now, what do you guys mine? I guess PTS is still the most profitable.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and you can mine it on your GPUs too! Guide here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1462655/guide-nvidia-cuda-pts-gpu-mining
Click to expand...

Yeah, I've been doing that for a while. Pulling >1250CPM on my 680.


----------



## mav2000

Pulling around 1450-1500 on my GTX 770 now, with the latest PTZGPUz, ver 4 3% fee


----------



## mav2000

I am currently GPU mining PTS and CPU mining MTC. Should I stop MTC and start MMC or XPM....XPM seems very slow at the moment.


----------



## Allan P

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Too low...you need to use Yam, enable large pages and run the program as admin. There's a tutorial at ypool.net.


Isn't YAM for Ypool only? I had forgotten to mention that I'm mining with Beeeeer pool and openSUSE (if that matters). I can't seem to find the tutorial on ypool.net.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allan P*
> 
> Isn't YAM for Ypool only? I had forgotten to mention that I'm mining with Beeeeer pool and openSUSE (if that matters). I can't seem to find the tutorial on ypool.net.


It is...I'd reccomend MTC for cpu, seems to be slightly better than pts, faster payouts too.

I use ypool for that too and sell at poloniex.com


----------



## PR-Imagery

GPUz0.4 -d and -t flags don't seem to work. It's a lot slower as well.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> GPUz0.4 -d and -t flags don't seem to work. It's a lot slower as well.


Yeah stick with the 3rd version. There are only two people I've seen so far who have seen improvement with the newest version and they are using old, slow cards (gtx 460 & gtx 550 ti).


----------



## mav2000

Guys, i get about 11 hpm, on mmc, with a 3570k at 4.5 ghz. Is this fine?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Guys, i get about 11 hpm, on mmc, with a 3570k at 4.5 ghz. Is this fine?


Yeah it is...I'd reccomend you try pts and metiscoin and compare profitability. PTS goes down 5% each week but it's still good.

XPM might surge back up btw, I'm getting a few.









News: new opencl pts miner, iron fist over at ypool posted it. 2300cpm on r9 290, 1900 on r9 280x.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yeah it is...I'd reccomend you try pts and metiscoin and compare profitability. PTS goes down 5% each week but it's still good.
> 
> XPM might surge back up btw, I'm getting a few.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> News: new opencl pts miner, iron fist over at ypool posted it. 2300cpm on r9 290, 1900 on r9 280x.


Tried googling "opencl pts miner" "opencl pts miner AND iron fist" still can't find a link for it.

Would you happen to have one?


----------



## mav2000

Search on bitshare talk


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Guys, i get about 11 hpm, on mmc, with a 3570k at 4.5 ghz. Is this fine?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it is...I'd reccomend you try pts and metiscoin and compare profitability. PTS goes down 5% each week but it's still good.
> 
> XPM might surge back up btw, I'm getting a few.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> News: new opencl pts miner, iron fist over at ypool posted it. 2300cpm on r9 290, 1900 on r9 280x.
Click to expand...

I'm up to 2530cpm, and more.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yeah it is...I'd reccomend you try pts and metiscoin and compare profitability. PTS goes down 5% each week but it's still good.
> 
> XPM might surge back up btw, I'm getting a few.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> News: new opencl pts miner, iron fist over at ypool posted it. 2300cpm on r9 290, 1900 on r9 280x.
> 
> 
> 
> Tried googling "opencl pts miner" "opencl pts miner AND iron fist" still can't find a link for it.
> 
> Would you happen to have one?
Click to expand...

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/sh/1ioh00043hqbsbk/3MB8rM8DTJ/clpts-v0.2_win_x86-64.zip?dl=1&token_hash=AAFtkwDGXV26WZzGO1jUtMq0rynfzwysAHQAaTyg8XTFJA


----------



## mav2000

Is PTS more profitable than all the other coins for amd as well?

Also anyone try this on the 7990?


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> I'm up to 2530cpm, and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/sh/1ioh00043hqbsbk/3MB8rM8DTJ/clpts-v0.2_win_x86-64.zip?dl=1&token_hash=AAFtkwDGXV26WZzGO1jUtMq0rynfzwysAHQAaTyg8XTFJA


Thanks for that.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Tried googling "opencl pts miner" "opencl pts miner AND iron fist" still can't find a link for it.
> 
> Would you happen to have one?


https://www.dropbox.com/sh/1ioh00043hqbsbk/wTptW3dr22
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> I'm up to 2530cpm, and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/sh/1ioh00043hqbsbk/3MB8rM8DTJ/clpts-v0.2_win_x86-64.zip?dl=1&token_hash=AAFtkwDGXV26WZzGO1jUtMq0rynfzwysAHQAaTyg8XTFJA


Moar links...








2530? on the 290?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Is PTS more profitable than all the other coins for amd as well?
> 
> Also anyone try this on the 7990?


Seems to be more profitable, but I'll confirm that after I mine for 24hs.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> I'm up to 2530cpm, and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/sh/1ioh00043hqbsbk/3MB8rM8DTJ/clpts-v0.2_win_x86-64.zip?dl=1&token_hash=AAFtkwDGXV26WZzGO1jUtMq0rynfzwysAHQAaTyg8XTFJA


What clocks/flags/drivers are you running? I'm almost at 5000cpm with two 290x's running at 1075/1500. I think I'm being bottled neck by something. Also, can anyone tell me why ypool takes so long to confirm, ugh.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Tried googling "opencl pts miner" "opencl pts miner AND iron fist" still can't find a link for it.
> 
> Would you happen to have one?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/1ioh00043hqbsbk/wTptW3dr22
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> I'm up to 2530cpm, and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/sh/1ioh00043hqbsbk/3MB8rM8DTJ/clpts-v0.2_win_x86-64.zip?dl=1&token_hash=AAFtkwDGXV26WZzGO1jUtMq0rynfzwysAHQAaTyg8XTFJA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moar links...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2530? on the 290?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> I'm up to 2530cpm, and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/sh/1ioh00043hqbsbk/3MB8rM8DTJ/clpts-v0.2_win_x86-64.zip?dl=1&token_hash=AAFtkwDGXV26WZzGO1jUtMq0rynfzwysAHQAaTyg8XTFJA
> 
> 
> 
> What clocks/flags/drivers are you running? I'm almost at 5000cpm with two 290x's running at 1075/1500. I think I'm being bottled neck by something. Also, can anyone tell me why ypool takes so long to confirm, ugh.
Click to expand...




Spoiler: 1200MHz core, 1557MHz RAM, 44mV offset (not sure, I may be able to set it lower and keep stability), power consumption is ~180W reported by GPU-Z, running latest Beta V13 drivers, see below for .bat file







Code:



Code:


clpts_x86-64 -u fragamemnonzor.290 -p zero -t 0,0,0 -d 0


----------



## PR-Imagery

Looks like I missed out on that PTS spike yesterday, set my sell order a bit too late


----------



## antonio8

Looks like Metsi might not take off after all.

EDIT: Well at least for a while now.


----------



## Krusher33

What's the coin to mine on CPU now? XPM and MTC? Or have they been taken over by clouds?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> What's the coin to mine on CPU now? XPM and MTC? Or have they been taken over by clouds?


Maxcoin, at launch, tomorrow..get yo cpus ready brah.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> What's the coin to mine on CPU now? XPM and MTC? Or have they been taken over by clouds?
> 
> 
> 
> Maxcoin, at launch, tomorrow..get yo cpus ready brah.
Click to expand...

Is there anything to download or a miner to set up or a pool?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Is there anything to download or a miner to set up or a pool?


Everything will be released at launch


----------



## ivanlabrie

Meanwhile go mine vertcoin...and thank me later.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Too bad my 4p won't be ready till next week (hopefully)


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Meanwhile go mine vertcoin...and thank me later.


Meh, I went through the trouble of downloading a client, signing up at a pool (vtc.poolz), started it up...

only to wake up this morning and see that they crashed and I can't get to my account to see if I mined much of anything.

Is there a countdown to the maxcoin? Nevermind, 4 hours from now.

Edit: It appears they're back up and running now. I've only got .033 VTC's.


----------



## derickwm

Tell me about this Maxcoin...


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Tell me about this Maxcoin...


https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=438150.0


----------



## derickwm

Cheers.


----------



## Krusher33

Meh... I think I'm going to ditch maxcoin. This is stupid.


----------



## derickwm

?


----------



## mav2000

Nothing happened.....maxcoin....where r theee??


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Nothing happened.....maxcoin....where r theee??


Delayed launch because bitcointalk is being DDoS'd


----------



## PR-Imagery

5000 blocks mined already according to the bitcointalk thread (snippet that loaded before the page timed out again)


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> 5000 blocks mined already according to the bitcointalk thread (snippet that loaded before the page timed out again)


People are saying all sorts of nonsense. Where are they getting the block information from? Nobody has a wallet to sync to see...


----------



## Krusher33

I don't understand why they're making it more difficult than it needs to be. The whole will release .rar and then later release password to unlock and then so on. In the meantime people or F5'ing bitcointalk like crazy waiting on the dang launch because it's the most hyped up coin ever (even more so than doge).


----------



## Krusher33

maxcoin delayed by 24 hours









Ivan, were you suggesting VTC on the GPU? Because I'm looking for something on the CPU man... CPU. Something to give my FX-8350 to do.


----------



## selk22

https://twitter.com/maxcoinproject

best place to follow maxcoin news "officially"

Other news is just rumors.


----------



## Krusher33

RealSolid over at mcxnow has been tweeting and talking in chat about adding maxcoin to his exchange. Unless they give him early access, he'll have to wait till after launch to get it in his exchange.


----------



## Krusher33

https://twitter.com/maxcoinproject/status/431482060092346368

I dunno what to do with it though.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Much confuse. Doesn't even have a proper windows client.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

ok so im using ypool and i have 12-14 workers at all times. I've had them all up for about a month now and for some reason it's showing 44 connected miners....why? is something wrong?
Here's a screenshot:


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> ok so im using ypool and i have 12-14 workers at all times. I've had them all up for about a month now and for some reason it's showing 44 connected miners....why? is something wrong?
> Here's a screenshot:


Wouldn't worry about it if you're getting coin. Probably a bug and counting the same worker more than once. It regularly says I don't have any miners connected even tho I do and have shares being paid.


----------



## derickwm

Lol and I thought CPU mining was going to be slightly profitable. In the PTS guide thread @DizZz only got like 650CPM on his 2P 2660 rig... are there better coins to be mining than he was?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Think I got Max working



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



2014-02-06 21:06:39 trying connection 94.230.152.14:8668 lastseen=6.2hrs
2014-02-06 21:06:43 hashmeter 320 khash/s
2014-02-06 21:06:44 connection timeout
2014-02-06 21:06:45 received block 0000000000f285ba799b4cc26a0c3e32c0f1af30dacc0ac7cc2a9c5d64f0aaa9
2014-02-06 21:06:45 Committing 1 changed transactions to coin database...
2014-02-06 21:06:45 SetBestChain: new best=0000000000f285ba799b4cc26a0c3e32c0f1af30dacc0ac7cc2a9c5d64f0aaa9 height=132 log2_work=44.902639 tx=133 date=2014-02-06 21:06:43 progress=0.989665
2014-02-06 21:06:45 ProcessBlock: ACCEPTED
2014-02-06 21:06:45 CreateNewBlock(): total size 1000
2014-02-06 21:06:45 CreateNewBlock(): total size 1000
2014-02-06 21:06:45 Running MaxCoinMiner with 1 transactions in block (220 bytes)
2014-02-06 21:06:45 CreateNewBlock(): total size 1000
2014-02-06 21:06:45 Running MaxCoinMiner with 1 transactions in block (220 bytes)
2014-02-06 21:06:45 CreateNewBlock(): total size 1000
2014-02-06 21:06:45 Running MaxCoinMiner with 1 transactions in block (220 bytes)
2014-02-06 21:06:45 CreateNewBlock(): total size 1000
2014-02-06 21:06:45 Running MaxCoinMiner with 1 transactions in block (220 bytes)
2014-02-06 21:06:45 Running MaxCoinMiner with 1 transactions in block (220 bytes)
2014-02-06 21:06:45 CreateNewBlock(): total size 1000
2014-02-06 21:06:45 Running MaxCoinMiner with 1 transactions in block (220 bytes)
2014-02-06 21:06:45 CreateNewBlock(): total size 1000
2014-02-06 21:06:45 Running MaxCoinMiner with 1 transactions in block (220 bytes)
2014-02-06 21:06:45 CreateNewBlock(): total size 1000
2014-02-06 21:06:45 Running MaxCoinMiner with 1 transactions in block (220 bytes)
2014-02-06 21:06:45 trying connection 79.203.90.25:8668 lastseen=6.1hrs
2014-02-06 21:06:46 Added 1 addresses from 213.192.56.163: 1 tried, 1061 new
2014-02-06 21:06:47 hashmeter 318 khash/s
2014-02-06 21:06:47 Added 1 addresses from 108.166.119.210: 1 tried, 1062 new
2014-02-06 21:06:50 connection timeout
2014-02-06 21:06:50 trying connection 188.142.120.245:8668 lastseen=4.2hrs
2014-02-06 21:06:50 Added 2 addresses from 213.192.56.163: 1 tried, 1064 new
2014-02-06 21:06:51 hashmeter 317 khash/s
2014-02-06 21:06:55 hashmeter 315 khash/s
2014-02-06 21:06:55 connection timeout
2014-02-06 21:06:56 trying connection 174.134.32.221:8668 lastseen=6.7hrs
2014-02-06 21:06:57 Added 1 addresses from 108.166.119.210: 1 tried, 1065 new
2014-02-06 21:06:59 hashmeter 319 khash/s
2014-02-06 21:06:59 Added 1 addresses from 213.192.56.163: 1 tried, 1066 new
2014-02-06 21:07:01 connection timeout
2014-02-06 21:07:01 trying connection 82.44.244.168:8668 lastseen=8.2hrs
2014-02-06 21:07:03 hashmeter 319 khash/s
2014-02-06 21:07:06 connection timeout
2014-02-06 21:07:07 trying connection 80.130.214.157:8668 lastseen=2.1hrs
2014-02-06 21:07:07 hashmeter 321 khash/s
2014-02-06 21:07:11 received block 0000000000c9c60ee5ed3671625fbca7c500ab84a36e7c108b9a917245ed88a3
2014-02-06 21:07:11 Committing 1 changed transactions to coin database...
2014-02-06 21:07:11 SetBestChain: new best=0000000000c9c60ee5ed3671625fbca7c500ab84a36e7c108b9a917245ed88a3 height=133 log2_work=44.922812 tx=134 date=2014-02-06 21:07:07 progress=0.979691
2014-02-06 21:07:11 ProcessBlock: ACCEPTED
2014-02-06 21:07:11 CreateNewBlock(): total size 1000
2014-02-06 21:07:11 CreateNewBlock(): total size 1000
2014-02-06 21:07:11 Running MaxCoinMiner with 1 transactions in block (220 bytes)
2014-02-06 21:07:11 CreateNewBlock(): total size 1000
2014-02-06 21:07:11 Running MaxCoinMiner with 1 transactions in block (220 bytes)
2014-02-06 21:07:11 CreateNewBlock(): total size 1000
2014-02-06 21:07:11 Running MaxCoinMiner with 1 transactions in block (220 bytes)
2014-02-06 21:07:11 CreateNewBlock(): total size 1000
2014-02-06 21:07:11 Running MaxCoinMiner with 1 transactions in block (220 bytes)
2014-02-06 21:07:11 CreateNewBlock(): total size 1000
2014-02-06 21:07:11 Running MaxCoinMiner with 1 transactions in block (220 bytes)
2014-02-06 21:07:11 Running MaxCoinMiner with 1 transactions in block (220 bytes)
2014-02-06 21:07:11 CreateNewBlock(): total size 1000
2014-02-06 21:07:11 Running MaxCoinMiner with 1 transactions in block (220 bytes)
2014-02-06 21:07:11 CreateNewBlock(): total size 1000
2014-02-06 21:07:11 Running MaxCoinMiner with 1 transactions in block (220 bytes)
2014-02-06 21:07:11 hashmeter 315 khash/s
2014-02-06 21:07:12 connection timeout
2014-02-06 21:07:12 trying connection 89.212.120.148:8668 lastseen=4.7hrs
2014-02-06 21:07:13 Added 2 addresses from 108.166.119.210: 1 tried, 1068 new
2014-02-06 21:07:15 hashmeter 314 khash/s
2014-02-06 21:07:17 connection timeout



No idea if its actually working or not, cpu is running 100%


----------



## TheBlademaster01

How'd you get it working?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Assuming you have the binary, run it (to add all the relevent folders to appdata\roaming) or add the Maxcoin folder to the "roaming" folder in appdata and make the conf file "maxcoin.conf

Add to conf file

# MaxCoin Example Config
# https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Running_Bitcoin#Bitcoin.conf_Configuration_File

# Seed nodes
addnode=maxcoin.cloudapp.net
addnode=maxcoinus.cloudapp.net
addnode=maxcoinasia.cloudapp.net
addnode=maxexplorer.cloudapp.net
addnode=213.179.202.19
addnode=91.121.8.25
addnode=91.121.8.25
addnode=213.192.56.163:8334

# Enable RPC
server=1

# RPC information
rpcuser= change
rpcpassword= change

# Mining
gen=6

Then run from maxcoind.exe

Watch twitter feed for more nodes.

They also just posted these "instructions" http://pastebin.com/Du1B7zgH

The last line doesn't seem to be for thread count/doesn't work, it ran on all 8 threads of my i7, default value was 1.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I was actually kind of wondering where you got the binary from









I did watch his twitter feed but it has been kind of fail up to now.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Off the twitfeed http://www.sendspace.com/filegroup/8zDemD5cg2zF1eoObCL4z9%2BC2GP2bdrCdwbWb8O0Z4eNzR%2FrqUjyRw pass: Z3l0NEXbv12eycRtCcPY

Still dont know if its actually doing anything tho


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Lol and I thought CPU mining was going to be slightly profitable. In the PTS guide thread @DizZz
> only got like 650CPM on his 2P 2660 rig... are there better coins to be mining than he was?


It's because I'm only running 16gb of ram right now. I'm also running a 2p 2670s with 60gb of ram and I get 950 CPM which is still way lower than any GPU though.


----------



## derickwm

I only have 16gigs right now. Even at 950CPM that's nowhere near impressive. Going to check out Maxcoin and see how it does, otherwise maybe just fold.


----------



## omari79

I've been mining PTS using my Sig rig for 5 days now on an average of 6-7 hours a day and this the result so far (~550 CPM)


----------



## ZDngrfld

Well, I'm working towards 1k Maxcoin... Wonder how this coin is gonna pan out... The launch was less than spectacular, that's for sure!


----------



## thebufenator

So..........after some reading it appears CPU mining is not worthwhile for PTS and XPM?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Can't even find the wallet. The link in PR's post won't work for me. Chrome stops the download because it deems it to be malicious.


----------



## fragamemnon

I gave up on Maxcoin. Got fed up numerous times by their bad start.
It was all sorts of issues, and there is nothing to disprove that in the first moments after launch with the _fake_ (speculatively) nodes provided, there has been some mine. Nobody on Github at least was able to mine and blocks were discovered in the meantime.

Do you guys reckon I should give it a chance? I had super high hopes. Instead, I just jumped on the DataCoin boat.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Can't even find the wallet. The link in PR's post won't work for me. Chrome stops the download because it deems it to be malicious.


There is no windows wallet, just a miner, which was revealed at the very last minute (fair launch my ass). Don't use chrome?







Try the github source https://github.com/Max-Coin/clients

I'm still not sure what its doing, getbalance has been reporting the same value for the past 12 hours.

There's also a cuda miner for it as well, on linux anyway.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Time to switch to OpenSUSE I think









But how do you get paid without a payment address?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Time to switch to OpenSUSE I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But how do you get paid without a payment address?


When you start up maxcoind, it creates a wallet.dat. You simply use the same commands as the old bitcoind used to use. https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Original_Bitcoin_client/API_calls_list

Or in command prompt you can use "maxcoind help" and it lists the commands for you.

I have been mining since difficulty was 30 on my 8350, all 8 cores. Found nothing yet. Difficulty is now 1182. I don't think it's worth it anymore. Looks like a lot of cloud miners are on it especially if they're using the 1 month free trial.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Well, I'm working towards 1k Maxcoin... Wonder how this coin is gonna pan out... The launch was less than spectacular, that's for sure!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> When you start up maxcoind, it creates a wallet.dat. You simply use the same commands as the old bitcoind used to use. https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Original_Bitcoin_client/API_calls_list
> 
> Or in command prompt you can use "maxcoind help" and it lists the commands for you.
> 
> I have been mining since difficulty was 30 on my 8350, all 8 cores. Found nothing yet. Difficulty is now 1182. I don't think it's worth it anymore. Looks like a lot of cloud miners are on it especially if they're using the 1 month free trial.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Well, I'm working towards 1k Maxcoin... Wonder how this coin is gonna pan out... The launch was less than spectacular, that's for sure!


Don't waste your CPU on MaxCoin. It's already GPU mine-able.

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=167229.0


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Well, I'm working towards 1k Maxcoin... Wonder how this coin is gonna pan out... The launch was less than spectacular, that's for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> When you start up maxcoind, it creates a wallet.dat. You simply use the same commands as the old bitcoind used to use. https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Original_Bitcoin_client/API_calls_list
> 
> Or in command prompt you can use "maxcoind help" and it lists the commands for you.
> 
> I have been mining since difficulty was 30 on my 8350, all 8 cores. Found nothing yet. Difficulty is now 1182. I don't think it's worth it anymore. Looks like a lot of cloud miners are on it especially if they're using the 1 month free trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Well, I'm working towards 1k Maxcoin... Wonder how this coin is gonna pan out... The launch was less than spectacular, that's for sure!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't waste your CPU on MaxCoin. It's already GPU mine-able.
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=167229.0
Click to expand...

Yes. I'm doing 120-140MH/s on a GTX 680 right now.


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah I was just going to give it the 24 hour try. I was hoping to score something in the first couple of hours but I was unlucky.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Well, I'm working towards 1k Maxcoin... Wonder how this coin is gonna pan out... The launch was less than spectacular, that's for sure!


You're sitting good right now


----------



## PR-Imagery

Got half a max with ypool after 12hrs (less even 'cause my system 101 overnight)


----------



## PR-Imagery

... Windows gui "wallet" started encrypting my system. Avoid like plague. Downed from the official site, either its been hacked or something fishy is going on.

Needless to say I am now reinstalling windows and recovery from my backups.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

GUI wallet?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Suposedly was released yesterday, on extraction (hadn't ran anything other than extract the archive), something immediately started encrypting my file system.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

You're talking about Maxcoin right?


----------



## ivanlabrie

MAxcoin is still the best...insane profits, even good for cpu.

I'd reccomend setting up a private pool. Any of you guys up to the task? We can share it between a few select members and avoid the DDOS attacks big pools suffer.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> MAxcoin is still the best...insane profits, even good for cpu.
> 
> I'd reccomend setting up a private pool. Any of you guys up to the task? We can share it between a few select members and avoid the DDOS attacks big pools suffer.


How?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> You're talking about Maxcoin right?


Yep.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I'm also running the wallet. How do I check what it encrypts?


----------



## derickwm

Blademaster what kind of Hash rate you getting on Maxcoin with your Xeons?


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> MAxcoin is still the best...insane profits, even good for cpu.
> 
> I'd reccomend setting up a private pool. Any of you guys up to the task? We can share it between a few select members and avoid the DDOS attacks big pools suffer.


In that case, I'm in.
CPU only or?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Blademaster what kind of Hash rate you getting on Maxcoin with your Xeons?


Piss poor. Though the system is pretty unstable as I told you before. Ram works at triple channel, 2300MHz etc. but each Xeon pulls about 15 000 kHash.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Blademaster what kind of Hash rate you getting on Maxcoin with your Xeons?
> 
> 
> 
> Piss poor. Though the system is pretty unstable as I told you before. Ram works at triple channel, 2300MHz etc. but each Xeon pulls about 15 000 kHash.
Click to expand...

How many coins did you get?

Sounds like at that rate I'm ok with not having took the time to setup my Z9 early lol


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> How many coins did you get?
> 
> Sounds like at that rate I'm ok with not having took the time to setup my Z9 early lol


1 MAX in a couple of hours (I think 3). At least it was, ypool scrapped MAX IIRC. I found one block on my 780 Ti after 20 hours (96 MAX)


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I'm also running the wallet. How do I check what it encrypts?


Under windows? What was the file name/archive and what files were in it? Mine was wallet-32.zip and just had that maxcoinminderd.exe file in it.

No idea what it encrypted, when I saw it doing something I just killed power


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Yes, I downloaded the same file. Strange, I didn't notice anything. I even had Hitman Pro running in the background.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Needa find my live linux to check my drives. When my system is back up, going to run it in a vm see what it does. For all I know it didn't do anything but not taking any chances.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> How many coins did you get?
> 
> Sounds like at that rate I'm ok with not having took the time to setup my Z9 early lol
> 
> 
> 
> 1 MAX in a couple of hours (I think 3). At least it was, ypool scrapped MAX IIRC. I found one block on my 780 Ti after 20 hours (96 MAX)
Click to expand...

Mmm nice. @Donkey1514 had no luck solo mining on his 780 Ti


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Yeah, it's pretty random.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Yeah, it's pretty random.


Can you post the wallet link? How did you get it to sync?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Click the Windows link in here

http://signup.maxcoin.co.uk/

You need to write a conf file to add nodes and write batch files to perform operations.

You can read a bit here

http://www.overclock.net/t/1465273/guide-solo-mining-and-being-a-baller-example-today-is-maxcoins/


----------



## Hueristic

Just a warning for you Maxcoin traders.

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=418416.new#new


----------



## derickwm

Mine just synced on my desktop running Windows 7 and cgminer. No idea how honestly. It definitely won't sync and crashes pretty quickly on my laptop. The "default" setting they give you run the mining program on your CPU as a solo miner so be sure to change the last entry from a 1 to a 0. Download links are on Maxcoin twitter page.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> MAxcoin is still the best...insane profits, even good for cpu.
> 
> I'd reccomend setting up a private pool. Any of you guys up to the task? We can share it between a few select members and avoid the DDOS attacks big pools suffer.


Dude, yeah, let's do it. I just now noticed ypool dropping maxcoin. I was doing so well yesterday on my cards. I stopped on my cpu because I wasn't having any luck getting any.


----------



## antonio8

addnode=maxcoin.cloudapp.net
addnode=maxcoinus.cloudapp.net
addnode=maxcoinasia.cloudapp.net
addnode=maxexplorer.cloudapp.net
addnode=213.179.202.19
addnode=91.121.8.25
addnode=213.192.56.163:8334
addnode=148.251.11.43
addnode=188.226.147.41
addnode=187.104.154.105
addnode=137.226.216.235
addnode=94.23.18.51
addnode=wombat.dar.sh
addnode=95.85.14.92
addnode=95.85.38.7
addnode=95.85.41.61
addnode=95.85.40.179
addnode=95.85.42.240
addnode=95.85.43.202
addnode=95.85.43.189
addnode=95.85.25.162
addnode=107.170.246.18
addnode=107.170.245.188
addnode=107.170.245.192
addnode=107.170.10.242
addnode=192.241.174.133
addnode=95.85.45.177
addnode=95.85.41.61
addnode=107.170.246.18
addnode=107.170.245.188
addnode=107.170.245.192
addnode=107.170.10.242
addnode=95.85.40.179
addnode=95.85.42.240
addnode=95.85.43.202
addnode=95.85.45.177
addnode=99.122.1.3
addnode=213.192.56.163
addnode=95.85.38.7
addnode=192.241.174.133
addnode=95.85.14.92
addnode=95.85.43.189
addnode=95.85.25.162
addnode=75.80.57.254
addnode=111.255.147.185
addnode=213.192.56.163
addnode=89.168.15.251
addnode=162.13.142.65
addnode=162.243.35.116
addnode=54.224.7.164:8668
addnode=71.95.95.151:8668
addnode=162.243.125.133:8668
addnode=67.182.241.72:8668
addnode=54.80.159.218:8668
addnode=188.31.214.67:8668
addnode=119.125.3.234:8668
addnode=188.226.135.226:8668
addnode=109.18.8.226:62130
addnode=184.149.238.84:4483
addnode=90.185.9.234:8668
addnode=144.76.97.108:8668
addnode=216.246.254.21:54141
addnode=54.197.43.234:8668
addnode=24.101.175.23:8668
addnode=54.196.215.239:8668
addnode=109.150.168.66:58385
addnode=54.237.69.49:8668
addnode=50.157.163.14:58190
addnode=50.56.181.6:8668
addnode=178.167.133.60:15091
addnode=1.115.196.234:3265
addnode=176.92.253.143:59211
addnode=96.49.120.33:22081
addnode=98.145.86.183:62397
addnode=1.229.110.44:8161


----------



## PR-Imagery

Hmmm, seems that my paranoia was for naught. Doesn't seem to be doing anything in the VM.

I did finally get the proper wallet working (the link apparently went to the wrong file according to their twitter), and oh what *joy*!!!!

They sure are having a serious case of amateur hour tho.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Yeah, this whole Maxcoin thing has been quite the debacle... I'm glad I made out like a bandit on the first night, though


----------



## PR-Imagery

How many threads did you have throwing at it?

Quite happy with what my piddly lil 2600k has done.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> How many threads did you have throwing at it?
> Quite happy with what my piddly lil 2600k has done.


240 threads and 6 Nvidia GPUs


----------



## omari79

guys i have my wallet over @ bter.com

is there a downloadable wallet for PTS similar to LTC?


----------



## rickyman0319

I want to tried to use my 4770k cpu for mining. how do I do that?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omari79*
> 
> guys i have my wallet over @ bter.com
> 
> is there a downloadable wallet for PTS similar to LTC?


http://protoshares.com/#download


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omari79*
> 
> guys i have my wallet over @ bter.com
> 
> is there a downloadable wallet for PTS similar to LTC?


Check out my guide:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1462655/guide-nvidia-cuda-pts-gpu-mining


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Yeah, this whole Maxcoin thing has been quite the debacle... I'm glad I made out like a bandit on the first night, though


I think it was done purposely so noobs like myself could not get in on the action.









It really takes 2 and half days to get a working windows wallet out. Oh well. I still made something but nowhere near what I should have.

I guess that is my fault for never giving Linux a shot.


----------



## rickyman0319

how do i get starting with mining with my cpu?


----------



## omari79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> http://protoshares.com/#download


thanks mate +rep
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Check out my guide:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1462655/guide-nvidia-cuda-pts-gpu-mining


wait..its your guide that i followed to setup everything...how did i miss the wallet download link?









anyway, what should i do after syncing my wallet as but my ypool.net account is setup to transfer PTS directly to my Bter.com account?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omari79*
> 
> wait..its your guide that i followed to setup everything...how did i miss the wallet download link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway, what should i do after syncing my wallet as but my ypool.net account is setup to transfer PTS directly to my Bter.com account?


I might have edited it after you looked at it. Change your ypool payment address to your wallet address instead of your Bter address for now. Bter is working on fixing their PTS trading so send everything to the wallet.


----------



## omari79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I might have edited it after you looked at it. Change your ypool payment address to your wallet address instead of your Bter address for now. Bter is working on fixing their PTS trading so send everything to the wallet.


cheers mate and +rep


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Yeah, this whole Maxcoin thing has been quite the debacle... I'm glad I made out like a bandit on the first night, though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It was done purposely* so they and their friends could make a quick buck.
> 
> It really takes 2 and half days to get a working windows wallet out. Oh well. I still made something but nowhere near what I should have.
> 
> I guess that is my fault for never giving Linux a shot.
Click to expand...

They should've just been up front about Windows not having a full working wallet well before the launch.

Guess I'll wait and see what the market does, tho i doubt it'll ever go back up to the value it was trading at the first day; lucky few sure made a killing.


----------



## Krusher33

New primecoin alternate launching tomorrow: http://riecoin.org/


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> MAxcoin is still the best...insane profits, even good for cpu.
> 
> I'd reccomend setting up a private pool. Any of you guys up to the task? We can share it between a few select members and avoid the DDOS attacks big pools suffer.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Dude, yeah, let's do it. I just now noticed ypool dropping maxcoin. I was doing so well yesterday on my cards. I stopped on my cpu because I wasn't having any luck getting any.


I'm down, what do we need to do?
I know a few other miners who would be interested as well and we have some spare hardware just chillin. Have either of you messed with this before?


----------



## ZDngrfld

I started messing with the MPOS pool server software. I got bored and gave up for the time being. The price of MAX has plummeted. I'm going to move onto Riecoin tomorrow.


----------



## derickwm

Anything particularly special about Riecoin? Maxcoin had that news anchor guy hyping it up and got it on trading sites pretty quickly.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> I started messing with the MPOS pool server software. I got bored and gave up for the time being. The price of MAX has plummeted. I'm going to move onto Riecoin tomorrow.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*


I'm gonna instamine with amazon aws...just in case.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*


and then it was dump, dump, dump, dump, and dump.

And then he says he's going to pump it. But it's never been a real pump. Just 30 minutes worth. Really?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'm gonna instamine with amazon aws...just in case.


You're not going to be able to instamine it, unfortunately








Quote:


> Since this is a new PoW, it is very hard to define a starting difficulty that avoids instamining. To overcome this and contribute to a fair launch, the first 576 blocks will have no reward and the next 576 will linearly increase and reach the full reward at block 1152, after 4 difficulty adjustments were performed. Besides avoiding instamining, this should allow time for those who want to compile their own clients.
> 
> Expect the starting difficulty to be hard.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Any of you using the maxcoin-qt wallet on windows? How much cpu is it using? It loads my cpu to 100%, the miner isn't running; what on earth can it possibly be doing??


----------



## derickwm

You're sure it's not running the miner? Mine's using <1% right now. Have you let it update completely? It used a good chunk of CPU while updating but after that it was fine.


----------



## PR-Imagery

locked it to one thread, idle, still using the entire thread https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/5364921/sad.PNG (image uploader isn't working, nothing is working actually, there's no buttons on the editor??)

Hmm, it is updating, but 100%?


----------



## derickwm

Edit your .conf file and turn off mining altogether.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

1 hour until Riecoin guys...Get your machines ready: http://riecoin.org/


----------



## Krusher33

At least it won't be as hectic as maxcoin was where the rewards started up right away.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> At least it won't be as hectic as maxcoin was where the rewards started up right away.


No rewards, but not win binaries either xD

"fair" launch, for devs that is...Waiting for my gf to turn my pc on so I can compile the linux binaries via teamviewer. Don't wanna fire up amazon aws before rewards start showing up.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> At least it won't be as hectic as maxcoin was where the rewards started up right away.
> 
> 
> 
> No rewards, but not win binaries either xD
> 
> "fair" launch, for devs that is...Waiting for my gf to turn my pc on so I can compile the linux binaries via teamviewer. Don't wanna fire up amazon aws before rewards start showing up.
Click to expand...

I can't even access the page atm.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I can't even access the page atm.


I was lucky enough to get in before it flooded, ill upload what i have. gimme a few minutes


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I can't even access the page atm.
> 
> 
> 
> I was lucky enough to get in before it flooded, ill upload what i have. gimme a few minutes
Click to expand...

That's ok, I just got in.

I'm just trying to figure out what to do atm.


----------



## PR-Imagery

As am I. Miner just opens and closes (windows), I should really figure out that Linux stuff


----------



## Krusher33

I'm tired of Linux. Every time there's an update on the miner or something I gotta rebuild the whole dang thing. A lot of times I end up having to reinstall Linux and start from scratch.

I don't know what to do. I start the client and it's giving me the HTTP connection error. I'm assuming it's because I don't have a wallet set up yet. But really I mean I don't know what to do in regards to making a bat file. Is it '-t' to designate the number of threads? Does it need something similar to -scrypt? etc.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

It's got a win32 and win64 version of the miner in there. I'm still working on how to get it running as well. Anyone know of a wallet for this? I dont see anything about one.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'm tired of Linux. Every time there's an update on the miner or something I gotta rebuild the whole dang thing. A lot of times I end up having to reinstall Linux and start from scratch.
> 
> I don't know what to do. I start the client and it's giving me the HTTP connection error. I'm assuming it's because I don't have a wallet set up yet. But really I mean I don't know what to do in regards to making a bat file. Is it '-t' to designate the number of threads? Does it need something similar to -scrypt? etc.


Same. It doesn't create anything in "Roaming", -- help just opens and closes.

There doesn't appear to be a wallet, reading through the bitcointalk thread. It's supposedly coming tho.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> At least it won't be as hectic as maxcoin was where the rewards started up right away.
> 
> 
> 
> No rewards, but not win binaries either xD
> 
> "fair" launch, for devs that is...Waiting for my gf to turn my pc on so I can compile the linux binaries via teamviewer. Don't wanna fire up amazon aws before rewards start showing up.
Click to expand...

Linux wallet is up. go go go

http://sourceforge.net/projects/riecoin/files/riecoin%200.8.6/?


----------



## battleaxe

Do any of you guys know why my yam miner .exe file closes or crashes as soon as it starts? I have the comparable version working on two Sandy bridge processors, but cannot get the 3570k to work. The .exe file crashes every time. Help?


----------



## PR-Imagery

^What coin?


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> ^What coin?


PTS


----------



## Krusher33

Put "Pause" in the bat file so that it doesn't close the command prompt if there's an error.

Riecoin isn't working out for me. What coins out there that's good to mine on desktop CPU still? Or have they all been swamped by server cpu's?


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Put "Pause" in the bat file so that it doesn't close the command prompt if there's an error.
> 
> Riecoin isn't working out for me. What coins out there that's good to mine on desktop CPU still? Or have they all been swamped by server cpu's?


Okay. That stopped it from slamming shut. But now is says "press any key to continue" then when you do, it shuts.

PTS is okay for CPU. Nothing special. But better than nothing.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Put "Pause" in the bat file so that it doesn't close the command prompt if there's an error.
> 
> Riecoin isn't working out for me. What coins out there that's good to mine on desktop CPU still? Or have they all been swamped by server cpu's?
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. That stopped it from slamming shut. But now is says "press any key to continue" then when you do, it shuts.
Click to expand...

Does it not say any error? The bat file is in the same folder as the miner right?


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Does it not say any error? The bat file is in the same folder as the miner right?


+1 for previous idea. Yes bat file is in the same folder as the miner. (.exe) file.

Shows no error


----------



## Krusher33

Can you copy/paste what's in the bat file? Must be something being overlooked.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Put "Pause" in the bat file so that it doesn't close the command prompt if there's an error.
> 
> Riecoin isn't working out for me. What coins out there that's good to mine on desktop CPU still? Or have they all been swamped by server cpu's?


Yacoin, over at yac.coinmine.pl...I get 0.87kh/s with an i7 3820 at 4.2ghz. You can undervolt the cpu as much as possible and it'll net you 0.002btc/day.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Put "Pause" in the bat file so that it doesn't close the command prompt if there's an error.
> 
> Riecoin isn't working out for me. What coins out there that's good to mine on desktop CPU still? Or have they all been swamped by server cpu's?
> 
> 
> 
> Yacoin, over at yac.coinmine.pl...I get 0.87kh/s with an i7 3820 at 4.2ghz. You can undervolt the cpu as much as possible and it'll net you 0.002btc/day.
Click to expand...

Is the miner in their getting started page the one to go with or is there one better? I haven't touched yac before I don't think.

Currently .49 khps at stock. It's a lot cooler than riecoin was. Like a good 15c cooler.

Edit: bumped to 4.4 ghz, now it's .52 khps.


----------



## JMattes

Would CPU mining PTS or even MAX be worth it at this point?

Got one 2700k that I can overclock to 4.9 and run on 7 threads.. Anyone know what that would net me?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Is the miner in their getting started page the one to go with or is there one better? I haven't touched yac before I don't think.
> 
> Currently .49 khps at stock. It's a lot cooler than riecoin was. Like a good 15c cooler.
> 
> Edit: bumped to 4.4 ghz, now it's .52 khps.


Nice!







The miner on the getting started page is fine, it's the latest and greatest. Pick the right exe though (for your instruction set)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Would CPU mining PTS or even MAX be worth it at this point?
> 
> Got one 2700k that I can overclock to 4.9 and run on 7 threads.. Anyone know what that would net me?


You'd be better off with yac me thinks...You'd get 0.003btc/day roughly.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> MAxcoin is still the best...insane profits, even good for cpu.
> 
> I'd reccomend setting up a private pool. Any of you guys up to the task? We can share it between a few select members and avoid the DDOS attacks big pools suffer.


Sorry, still a few pages behind in this thread.

I'm keen on contributing if this is going to be a thing


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Sorry, still a few pages behind in this thread.
> 
> I'm keen on contributing if this is going to be a thing


Ah, that would be cool...pm me and we can start working on it.


----------



## Krusher33

I have switched from yacoin to riecoin @ ypool to see how that goes.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

This is how it's going for me. Testing out my compiled miner and seems to yield twice as much, but still only 4 shares per hour...



The Q9550 is getting pointless. Tomorrow it will find a share in about a year lol


----------



## Xtreme21

Considering there is so much data in this thread would it be possible consolidate all this into a spreadsheet? Essentially comparing different CPUs and their performance mining PTS, XPM... etc.


----------



## Xtreme21

I would be interested. I have spare hardware to host a server.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xtreme21*
> 
> I would be interested. I have spare hardware to host a server.


What do you mean?

I'm terribly busy lately but I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Xtreme21

I meant I could host a pool on spare hardware I have. Was using my phone and thought I had quote the person above talking about a private pool.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xtreme21*
> 
> I meant I could host a pool on spare hardware I have. Was using my phone and thought I had quote the person above talking about a private pool.


Gotcha, I'll look into making one, I personally can't but know some people with enough skill for the job.


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah, I'd look into it but I sucks when it comes to security so I haven't bothered.


----------



## Krusher33

I switched back to yacoin. I keep having problems connection to riecoin's pool.


----------



## istudy92

https://cryptocointalk.com/topic/686-yacoin-gpu-miner/

yacoin is a gpu coin miner now?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> https://cryptocointalk.com/topic/686-yacoin-gpu-miner/
> 
> yacoin is a gpu coin miner now?


For a looooong time now...hard to mine it efficiently without certain knowhow though.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Bleh, laying in bed, wondering why its so damn cold/freezing my external organs off, get up in the morning, check rig, nothing is mining









YAC over PTS?

I"m getting about 0.035BTC every ~2.25-3days with pts over at ypool with my 580s.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I hear you man









That's a terrible way to wake up. Every human being should be greeted by the EMI of their computer first thing in the morning when they wake up


----------



## istudy92

I cant seem to find any information on how opteron 6300 stack up to mining prime coins.
You guys seen any charts around?
I feel like just buying two of them to test it out.

Like does prime like more cores or more threads or higher clock speeds per core?


----------



## PR-Imagery

there's some 4p stats early in this thread


----------



## MR KROGOTH

305 CPM~ with my w3680, sound about right?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> 305 CPM~ with my w3680, sound about right?


Single cpu? What clocks?


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Single cpu? What clocks?


Yes. 4.26GHz.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Nice









It's not bad, but the power draw might be too high. Try mining riecoin at ypool.net instead, or yacoin over at yac.coinmine.pl


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not bad, but the power draw might be too high. Try mining riecoin at ypool.net instead, or yacoin over at yac.coinmine.pl


University dorms=no power bills. Is riecoin more profitable for time?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> University dorms=no power bills. Is riecoin more profitable for time?


Yep, same as yacoin as far as I know.

Try both and post your hashrates and I'll calculate which is better.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yep, same as yacoin as far as I know.
> 
> Try both and post your hashrates and I'll calculate which is better.


Not really keen on flip-flopping between currencies.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Not really keen on flip-flopping between currencies.


I stick to yac mainly, on my main rig that is.


----------



## MrGuvernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not bad, but the power draw might be too high. Try mining riecoin at ypool.net instead, or yacoin over at yac.coinmine.pl


Just joined the mining bandwagon myself with Riecoin, using the below to mine


2x Intel Xeon E5 2960 2.9Ghz 8 Core + HT 32 threads - _Just added today_
2x Intel Xeon E5 2960 2.9Ghz 8 Core + HT 32 threads - _be online in an hour or so_
These 2 will be short term miners as they go into production in a week or 2.

Existing:

1x Intel Xeon E3 1230 3.2Ghz Quad Core + HT - 8 Threads
1x Intel Xeon E5 2620 2Ghz (around 2.2Ghz) 6 Core + HT 12 threads
2x Intel Xeon E5 2620 2Ghz 6 Core + HT 24 threads
2x Intel E5620 2.4Ghz Quad Core + HT 16 threads
2x AMD Opteron 2374H 2.19Ghz Quad Core - 8 threads
Intel i7-3930K 3.2Ghz 6 core + HT 12 threads
Intel i5 3350P 3.1Ghz Quad Core
See how it goes, so far after 3 days with the hardware above on Existing

*BALANCE (RIC)*
19.84081753
*UNCONFIRMED (RIC)*
3.70849255
*SHARES*
7.0000


----------



## MrGuvernment

Just joined the mining bandwagon myself with Riecoin, using the below to mine

2x Intel Xeon E5 2960 2.9Ghz 8 Core + HT 32 threads - Just added today
2x Intel Xeon E5 2960 2.9Ghz 8 Core + HT 32 threads - be online in an hour or so
These 2 will be short term miners as they go into production in a week or 2.

Existing:
1x Intel Xeon E3 1230 3.2Ghz Quad Core + HT - 8 Threads
1x Intel Xeon E5 2620 2Ghz (around 2.2Ghz) 6 Core + HT 12 threads
2x Intel Xeon E5 2620 2Ghz 6 Core + HT 24 threads
2x Intel E5620 2.4Ghz Quad Core + HT 16 threads
2x AMD Opteron 2374H 2.19Ghz Quad Core - 8 threads
Intel i7-3930K 3.2Ghz 6 core + HT 12 threads
Intel i5 3350P 3.1Ghz Quad Core

See how it goes, so far after 3 days with the hardware above on Existing

BALANCE (RIC)
19.84081753
UNCONFIRMED (RIC)
3.70849255
SHARES
7.0000


----------



## PR-Imagery

Can seem to get yac running on my 580s



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















Tried a bunch of different configurations but nothing works. Tried these from a 560 --scrypt --worksize 128 --lookup-gap 1 -I 11 --thread-concurrency 5376; with alterations but nada.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Can seem to get yac running on my 580s
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried a bunch of different configurations but nothing works. Tried these from a 560 --scrypt --worksize 128 --lookup-gap 1 -I 11 --thread-concurrency 5376; with alterations but nada.


You don't use yacminer for yac on nvidia, you use cudaminer: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=167229.0

Also, fermi cards suck at yacoin. Kepler or newer is best. You can sell the 580s and buy a 750ti, it'll perform twice as good.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You don't use yacminer for yac on nvidia, you use cudaminer: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=167229.0
> 
> Also, fermi cards suck at yacoin. Kepler or newer is best. You can sell the 580s and buy a 750ti, it'll perform twice as good.


I thought that, but the thread(from the getting started page on coinmine.pl) I was in didn't exactly reference it.

Uses a ton of cpu too, no thank you.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> I thought that, but the thread(from the getting started page on coinmine.pl) I was in didn't exactly reference it.
> Uses a ton of cpu too, no thank you.


Not really, change flags, -H 2 -C 2 or -C 0.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Still uses around a whole core and only run at 50%. Locks up the display completely as well; -i usually fixes that right? Or does that not apply here, didn't seem to do anything in that regard.


----------



## ivanlabrie

New cpuminer for yacoin and other n factor coins: https://github.com/Thirtybird/cpuminer/releases


----------



## incognitoworker

Hi all!
Total noob in this game of cpu mining, and have some questions.
My main focus is gpu mining scrypt, but would like to put my cpu to work at same time.
I have done some reading, and atm i am using amd-fx 8350 in my mining rigs.
I know its not a high end cpu, and it wont make millions.

I am also not familiar with linux at all, so this build slax cryptomining had all i needed ready plug and play for both cpu and gpu mining.
Now to the questions, What to mine Xpm or any other?
I currently mine xpm, and 2 of theese cpus make 0.6-1 xpm 24/h
With no tuning exept -m61 in config.

For now, only air cooling, but looking into complete watercooling, both cpu and gpu.
What can be expected in terms of coins with this cpu, and is there a better cpu when comparing price and performance?

Any tips on optimising my setup, or improve with other cpu?

Regards


----------



## ivanlabrie

Watercooling mining rigs is pointless, getting cpus for cpu mining now is pointless as well. I'd suggest getting 4 core fx chips or maybe 6 cores if you want to be prepared just in case but you won't be able to justify the purchase right now.

All cpu coins can be gpu mined these days, even primecoin now! I'd suggest mining whatever you want since it won't net any serious profit. Have fun with it, don't worry too much, maybe after a month you have a nice pile of xpm or pts which might be worth something one day.


----------



## incognitoworker

Thank you for your reply!
The thing with watercooling is that i can use the heat to heat up my akvariums, my garden so its no snow there and even my house to have floor heat.
I am using all the heat from gpus and other miners to heat my house.
I am heavy into gpu mining already, so paying alitle extra for the cpu is not a big deal for me.
For me, a investment that pays for itself in 1-2 years is awsome... I have done companies, and there you must atleast wait 3-5 years before any profit!
Anyway i am not using any money out of pocket anymore, since i have already cashed out alot more than i invested in the first place.
When it comes to cpu mining, i would like to know if there is a better cpu in the same price range?
And how ti tune it better with jhprimeminer and ypool.
Computer parts in my country seems to be cheaper than newegg...

Loving this game, and think this will be a very interesting year!

Regards


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incognitoworker*
> 
> Thank you for your reply!
> The thing with watercooling is that i can use the heat to heat up my akvariums, my garden so its no snow there and even my house to have floor heat.
> I am using all the heat from gpus and other miners to heat my house.
> I am heavy into gpu mining already, so paying alitle extra for the cpu is not a big deal for me.
> For me, a investment that pays for itself in 1-2 years is awsome... I have done companies, and there you must atleast wait 3-5 years before any profit!
> Anyway i am not using any money out of pocket anymore, since i have already cashed out alot more than i invested in the first place.
> When it comes to cpu mining, i would like to know if there is a better cpu in the same price range?
> And how ti tune it better with jhprimeminer and ypool.
> Computer parts in my country seems to be cheaper than newegg...
> 
> Loving this game, and think this will be a very interesting year!
> 
> Regards


Good then, you're all set.

I'd reccomend getting 4gb equipped 270x cards when you expand your farm, they'll come in handy for exotic algorithms once scrypt gpu is dead.

As for cpu, fx8350 is way better than the 8120s. Either that or the one that runs at 5ghz at stock








That + water = win (and super overkill but well, fun chip to do some benchmarking with later on too)

Edit: forgot something, try yacoin on cpus or the new rapidprime pool.


----------



## incognitoworker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Good then, you're all set.
> 
> I'd reccomend getting 4gb equipped 270x cards when you expand your farm, they'll come in handy for exotic algorithms once scrypt gpu is dead.
> 
> As for cpu, fx8350 is way better than the 8120s. Either that or the one that runs at 5ghz at stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That + water = win (and super overkill but well, fun chip to do some benchmarking with later on too)
> 
> Edit: forgot something, try yacoin on cpus or the new rapidprime pool.


Isnt the 270x just OC regular 270?
Also looking into nvidia 750 ti.
Cpu wise, the amd series is concidered good for mining?
In same price range i se the intel i5 3470, is this a better solution since it is half the power?
I dont have to have an amd cpu, just found several already mining with this one.
And if i understand corect, amd is fairly easy to OC if you add better cooling?

Regards


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incognitoworker*
> 
> Isnt the 270x just OC regular 270?
> Also looking into nvidia 750 ti.
> Cpu wise, the amd series is concidered good for mining?
> In same price range i se the intel i5 3470, is this a better solution since it is half the power?
> I dont have to have an amd cpu, just found several already mining with this one.
> And if i understand corect, amd is fairly easy to OC if you add better cooling?
> 
> Regards


Oh, thought you had them already!

Then get h81 pro btc boards and pair them with intel G3220 cpus. They can cpu mine a bit and also support 6 nvidia gpus just fine.
No need to spend more money on cpus really.


----------



## incognitoworker

I do have them already, but i am also increasing my farm.
Thats why asking.
And i am using asroc 970 pro 3 mobo with 2 gpus each with this fx-8350.
clean setup with no risers and only 1 psu each rig.
Had several pro btc boards with issues, so i dont like them very much, lool.
It seems an fx-8350, stock setting nets 0.3-0.6 xpm 24h, this seems good to me, or should it be more?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Try rapidprime pool, it will pay more than ypool.


----------



## aka13

Hey guys, I am sure I propably missed it somewhere in the thread, but it looks like there is literally no way to exchange primecoins to usd/euros. No one wants to buy them. I am considering mining on a xeon overnight, since it is running either way. You think this is going to be worth it?


----------

